# WIG CHALLENGE 2010



## CurliDiva (Dec 15, 2009)

Happy Holidays Ladies!

I'm starting the WIG CHALLENGE 2010 sign-up early!

TO ALL MY 2009 WIG CHALLENGERS - YOU WORE THOSE WIGS WITH FIERCENESS and ACHIEVED AMAZING GROWTH! 

For any newcomers, the wig challenge is very EASY..........just *wear a Full Wig, Half Wig, Fall (which is a phoney ponytail or bun), Lace, or a Lacefront as your PROTECTIVE STYLE of choice..................*while taking care of your “real” hair underneath for maximum growth and hair health!

The WIG challenge blends with others challenges easily, such as the Bootcamp, Deep Conditioning, Scalp Massage, Hide Your Hair, or Low Manipulation, since your hair is safely tucked away from daily wear and tear.

*The CHALLENGE GUIDELINES (hate the idea of rules, so let’s call them guidelines):* 
•  The Challenge is in effect from Jan 1st - Dec 31st, 2010 
•  WIG means any full wig, half wig, full lace wig, or a lace fronts (anything that is NOT attached to your scalp like braided extensions or weave)
•  Wigs are your protective style (most of the time), but you can take as many breaks as you want - just pull it off whenever you want to see and touch your hair! 
•  You MUST take care of your hair and scalp underneath (this challenge is about progress, not a styling crutch) your ultimate goal is healthy, long REAL hair! 
•  Keep in touch, ask questions, share advice and let us know how you're doing at least once per month! 


Since the list of the current participants is huge and still growing, I will post it in the following two posts. Just pm me, to have your name added or removed! 

Please feel free to post your regimen, progress updates, or any wig-related questions or comments. Also, please remember there is a wealth of information in the WIG CHALLENGE 2008 and 2009 threads.

Happy New Year and Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 15, 2009)

*Current WIG challengers: *

• CurliDiva  
• A10derRoni  
• Aa9746  
• Abordeaux  
• Adequate  
• Aggie  
• Ajacks  
• Ajoyfuljoy 
• Alilfireball  
• Almond Eyes  
• Almondjoi85  
• Alli77  
• All Me   
• Anatomicallycorrect
• Ang3l_23
• Angel of the North  
• Angenoir  
• Anhdds2011  
• Annieup  
• Apemay1969  
• Aquariangirl  
• Ariana4000  
• Arosieworld  
• A_shoe_6307
• AtlantaJJ  
• Atweety  
• AveOne  
• Avia62  
• Auntysmoky  
• Aymone  
• 2bmrspotts  
• 2buttonsnow3  
• Baby-Dee04  
• BackToMyRoots  
• Balancegoals2009
• BEAUTIFULBLACKHAIR  
• BeautyFul-LDJ  
• Bee  
• BellaLunie
• Bellesocialite
• BelleTiaMarie
• Beverly Ann Properties
• Bllezangra826  
• BklynHeart  
• Blackrican  
• Blackoutzangel05  
• Blaq-N-GoLd  
• BlkHoneyLuv2U
• BlkOnyx488  
• BlueDiamond0829
• Bluetopia  
• Bmoreflygirl  
• Bmoretiger 
• Bnster   
• BotanyGrl  
• Bravenewgirl87  
• Bronzehair  
• BrooklynSouth  
• Bublin  
• 2cool4u  
• CaliJen  
• Candie19 
• CandiedLipgloss 
• Caramelty  
• Caribgirl  
• Caribbean Queen
• Carlana25 
• Carletta  
• Caramela  
• CarmelHottieUK
• Carrie  
• CecePassion  
• Chavascandy  
• CHEEKQUEEN  
• Chica Canella  
• Christa438  
• ChikaChika  
• Chocostudent  
• Cicilypayne  
• Classimani713  
• CleanHeart25  
• Cmesweet  
• CMW45  
• Cocoberry10  
• CocoRica  
• Conskeeted  
• CourtneyD
• Cubanit  
• CurlyJ  
• Dabashmentlady  
• Daisimae  
• DalGal  
• Damarc94  
• Dannibear86
• Dany06  
• Darklovely913  
• DarlingDiva  
• Dapper  
• DCBrown  
• Dee  
• Den1  
• Deola  
• Diamond42377  
• DivineFavor  
• DivaD04 
• DivaStyle
• Dreamin 
• DTWgrl  
• Duchesse 
• 4everbeautifull1
• Eajaye2u  
• Ebaby  
• Ebonybunny
• Ekaette  
• Ella 
• Ellcee34   
• EMJazzy  
• Evalina1 
• Evallusion  
• Eyunka  
• Fabu-lass  
• Fatimablush
• Fashion Star  
• Femalegold  
• Fiercediva
• FilthyFresh  
• Flower  
• Forever In Bloom  
• From36to38  
• FyneNJChic  
• Gabulldawg  
• Gabby1  
• Gelati  
• Glamazon386  
• GlamChick84  
• GodsFavoriteDiva
• Gods Promises 
• Goodies  
• GraceUnderFire  
• GradyGirl  
• GrowthbyForce
• Growinghealthyhair  
• Guitarheroqueen
• Hair4romheaven
• HaleeJ   
• Hautia  
• Healthyhair
• Hil84figer  
• HonieB1  
• Hopeful  
• Hottopic  
• Ibeleevenme
• IDareT'sHair    
• ImaBoss 
• ImFree27    
• Imoan
• InNeedofHairapy  
• Isawstars  
• Itsmetwig  
• Jaded Faerie  
• Jakibro  
• JamercianGurl  
• Jamaicasmodona
• Jaybirdnflight  
• JDUB  
• Jeech
• Jenaee  
• Jetblackhair  
• JGG  
• JJamiah 
• Joyousnerd  
• JTurner  
• JusticeFighter1913
• JusticeWifey  
• Kacie  
• Kally  
• KansasCityGal  
• Kathryn  
• KatKronicles 
• Karma1981  
• Katote  
• KColbert
• Keedah 
• Keioni's Mom  
• KelKel  
• Kels823  
• kimistry  
• kriolagirl  
• krissyPrissy
• Kurlybella
• LaBellaDonV  
• LadyEsquire  
• LadyofVirtue  
• LadyRaider 
• LadySpeedstick
• LHalee 
• LaMaria211
• LengthHangin_2010
• LittleMissScientist 
• Ljamie4
• LJewel  
• Lp318lp  
• Locabouthair  
• Locfreeme  
• LondonJakki  
• Loved  
• LovelyH  
• Lovleylocks
• Loves Harmony  
• LuciousLockedDoc  
• Luckymonkey1307  
• lwilliams1922
• Lydc


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 15, 2009)

*Continued list of current challengers: *


• MakeupGirl
• MamaBraidedIt 
• Mama Cita 
• Maleucia 
• Mamaceta 
• Manushka 
• Meaganita 
• Metro QT 
• MidBackCrisis 
• Minny 
• Mistee11 
• Missbobbie 
• MissConstrue 
• Miss Fallon 
• Miss New-New 
• MissNurseLady 
• MissTical 
• MissTobz 
• MJ
• Mocha.li 
• MochaEyeCandy 
• MonaRae 
• MonieLuv 
• Moonglowdiva 
• MoreHairPlease 
• Motherx2esq 
• MrsdeReyes 
• MrzLadyBugg 
• MsCocoFace 
• Ms Bttrfly23 
• Ms B_Haven06
• MsDeevee 
• Ms Lala 
• MsLizziA 
• MsLondon 
• MsMaysRus 
• MsNewNew 
• Ms.Nigeria 
• MsOmri 
• MsOttienelson 
• MsPortugal 
• MsSharee06 
• Mz Brown 
• Mz New New 
• Mzsophisticated26 
• Nakialovesshoes 
• NantanYah 
• NappturalWomyn 
• NappyParadise 
• NappyRina 
• Natasha2005 
• NaturalgurlAZ 
• NaturallyVoguish 
• NClady 
• NCRapunzel 
• Neala21
• Nfynit812 
• Nice Lady 
• Niesy942 
• Nikki2229 
• NIMOLU 
• Niva 
• Nixx 
• NJ n ATL76 
• Noirfille08
• Noodle Mama 
• Nomoweavesfome
• Nouvelle 
• Nubiangoddess3 
• Nychaelasymone 
• NyCutiepie :gorgeous 
• Ocean74 
• Onyxmin 
• Opalsunset 
• Oyekade 
• Pamsc29210 
• Pirouette 
• PittiPat 
• Platinum 
• Plzgrow 
• PMSC29210 
• Poetess232 
• PoetryGirl 
• PretiGyal 
• Prettyeyes 
• Prettyeyez0724 
• PrettyBlackHair 
• ProjectWLhair
• Quita 
• Ramya 
• Renae226 
• Reese77 
• RelaxerRehab 
• Rhlong
• S4LH 
• Sanndy 
• ScarletPhoenix  
• Secretrose 
• Seeking8Rights
• Seemegrow 
• SelfStyled 
• SexyLongLegs 
• SexyScorpio 
• SexySin985 
• Shatarip 
• Shenitab 
• Shibababy 
• Shirah 
• Shopgalore
• Shun34
• SignatureBeauty 
• Silknaps 
• Sj11987 
• Slimdownconnie
• Slimzz 
• Smilin1976 
• SNyeema 
• Splendid10 
• SoSoChic 
• Soun
• SouthernBeauty 
• SouthernGirl4Ever 
• SouthernJewel 
• 81 Stardust 
• S_Terry 
• Stephshe 
• StunningEssence 
• Sugarbaby 
• SugarHoneyIceTea 
• Sunkist Diva
• Surete 
• Suzieq 
• Swalker31 
• Sweetpeadst 
• SweetB 
• SwtnLow 
• Sxyleogrl
• Talata 
• Tanji 
• Tatambabyy 
• Tazzydennis 
• Teenie 
• TexasQT 
• ThatJerseyGirl 
• The Savy Sistah 
• The_Sweetest_Berry 
• Tiffcurl 
• Tif392002 
• TopNotch1010 
• Topsyturvy86 
• Trendsetta25 
• Treasure2k6 
• Trini_rican 
• Trinity05 
• Trishjohnson85 
• Tru2me 
• Trying2grow 
• Tyefrmy 
• Val 
• Vestaluv1 
• VintageQueen
• Virgo_Chinwe
• VirGoViXxEn
• Urban
• WaitingtoGrow 
• Wandabee
• Wanji 
• Wannabelong 
• WhipEffectz1 
• WhitneySimone 
• Wildchild 
• Yemaya 
• Yodie 
• Yvonne 
• Zabrinnna


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Dec 15, 2009)

Wigging it til mbl


----------



## LadyRaider (Dec 15, 2009)

hmmmm. Sounds interesting.

I hope LadyR is me!


----------



## TCatt86 (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm not sure this year, wigs were great for last year, but I get tired of them easily.


----------



## ImFree27 (Dec 15, 2009)

sign me up...I was not in the challenge this year..but I wore them from june until now...and I retained a lot of length...I will def join the challenge for next year..hopefully I will reach mbl - to wsl by the end of the year..I will be straighten my hair every 3 -4 months to trim it..wash and dc once a week..and moisturize daily with my water bottle mixture..


----------



## Ms.London (Dec 15, 2009)

...sign me up thnks!


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Dec 15, 2009)

pm sent... I have been wearing a wig 2-3wks out of each month anyway since July


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 15, 2009)

I want in too! Please.

I was not in the challange last year, but I am going to be wearing it for most of the year with the same regimen, it will be keeping my hair off my neck in the summer and warm in the winter.


----------



## PretteePlease (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm still wiggin it see the avatar. I might go dark for the winter
then light again for the summer. I have to find a braider to hook me
up w/ some cornrows.


----------



## KEIONI'S MOM (Dec 15, 2009)

I would like too join. I just finished the 6 month wig challenge with no problem so I'm down for another 12 months.


----------



## ellehair (Dec 15, 2009)

I want in, please sign me up.. Been wiggin it since March of 09 when I started my journey..


----------



## Urban (Dec 15, 2009)

PM sent!! Wigs have been my PS since April/May. Luv it!!


----------



## aa9746 (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm happy to be part of this challenge again!!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 15, 2009)

I am rocking It Tresses "IVY" and Freetress Bali Girl (I don't really like this one but I bought it and I am going to wear it) So I am going to go back and pick up 2 more It Tresses "IVY" and look for another hair style. 

I can't wait until wash day, huh, I just love to get under the dryer deep condition and pamper myself. LOL


----------



## GodsPromises (Dec 15, 2009)

LadyR was/is me. That was my sreen name before GodsPromises.

I'm in for another year at least the winter.



LadyRaider said:


> hmmmm. Sounds interesting.
> 
> I hope LadyR is me!


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Dec 15, 2009)

*Yes, I'll be back in come January. My transition was helped so much by my many, many wigs. I'll do it again to keep my progress and my additional 3 inches at least from Jan-June minimum; my Big Chop anniversary.*


----------



## Angel of the North (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi, Can you sign me up pls, this challenge will compliment all the others and I'm planning on wigging it through 2010 for PS. TIA


----------



## topnotch1010 (Dec 16, 2009)

I forgot about this challenge last year but I just bought 2 new wigs last week in preparation for the 2010 challenge. I think bunning is too much manipulation for my hair so wigs are my new ps. I'll be french braiding under my wigs. I rotate washes and co-washes every 3 days.

HHG


----------



## halee_J (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm in . I bought a half wig today:







I'm excited its my very first one

This is my starting point:





Reggie: At least 2x a week 

1.oil/protein pre-poo
2.DC  steam/hooded dryer/ overnight
3.airdry


----------



## PaleoChick (Dec 16, 2009)

I can do this. I just need to diversify my wig choices. I have worn a wig since May 1, 2009 and I can keep wearing a wig. I just need to keep my hair regimen tight and I should be OK.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Dec 16, 2009)

Halee J, I'm feelin that half wig, it's HOT.  What's the name and brand????  TIA


----------



## locabouthair (Dec 16, 2009)

My plan was to wig it until August. But now I'm scared. I think a small spot on my hairline broke off. I always took the combs out the wig and I would take it off as soon as I got home. My hairline doesnt look bad for the most part it looks full but my right temple is sore. I think it was because I wasnt changing where I put the bobby clips and I would brush my edges daily, something I never used to do. I was wearing the wig for six months. I wanna continue with it but I dont want my hairline to recede


----------



## halee_J (Dec 16, 2009)

Neek-a-Nator said:


> Halee J, I'm feelin that half wig, it's HOT. What's the name and brand???? TIA


 
Thanks!  Its FreeTress brand this style is called Fresno Girl. The color is 2.


----------



## halee_J (Dec 16, 2009)

locabouthair said:


> My plan was to wig it until August. But now I'm scared. I think a small spot on my hairline broke off. I always took the combs out the wig and I would take it off as soon as I got home. My hairline doesnt look bad for the most part it looks full but my right temple is sore. I think it was because I wasnt changing where I put the bobby clips and I would brush my edges daily, something I never used to do. I was wearing the wig for six months. I wanna continue with it but I dont want my hairline to recede


 
Since you said your hairline overall is good then that spot is probably from undue stress,from putting the pins in the same place and the brushing. Maybe try brushing only to style the wig and placing the pins differently for a few days, if the soreness goes away then I'd say its a go .


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Dec 17, 2009)

Add me, add me!!

I have recently discovered the wonderful world of lace front wigs


----------



## carlana25 (Dec 17, 2009)

I want in sign meeeeeeeeeeeee up


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Dec 17, 2009)

Pleas eadd me. I have been half wigggin it since March!


----------



## mz. new~new (Dec 17, 2009)

I love this challenge! Glad to be participating again.


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I've just updated the lists - so your names should now appear! HHG!


----------



## Cheekychica (Dec 17, 2009)

CurliDiva said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've just updated the lists - so your names should now appear! HHG!




Hi, I sent you a pm last night about joining up- can my name please be added?

thanks!


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 17, 2009)

I am already on the list I just need to find a nice LF or half wig. I will be back once I find one.....


----------



## halee_J (Dec 18, 2009)

Yesterday was day 01 for me. Washed out my o/n DC, moisturized, sealed put a silk scarf on and put on the wig. Didn't realise that ppl could see the scarf underneath -its multicolored  oh well, my freind told me its only noticeable from up close.  I hope so. So I'm gonna baggie today and use a black du-rag. I also noticed that the cap is too tight so I stretched the heyull out of it and now its comfy


----------



## KatKronicles (Dec 18, 2009)

Im in if I get added to the list.

I wear wigs anyway. For crutch and lazy purposes. For me the thing is taking care of my hair under them. So hiding my hair wont be an issue.


----------



## BlkHoneyLuv2U (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm in pming you now


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 18, 2009)

sign me up please......


----------



## mezzogirl (Dec 18, 2009)

I will be doing it unofficially.


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 18, 2009)

mezzogirl said:


> I will be doing it unofficially.


 
Why "un"offically - this is one of the most laid back challenges - you can start and stop how often as you want!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 18, 2009)

Question:  Can You Phony Pony or Phony Bun as Part of this Challenge?  I didn't see it listed.

That would be my 'Summer' Wig.  So, I'd like to know before I commit.


----------



## halee_J (Dec 19, 2009)

Today is going to be a much better 'wig' day. Yesterday was kinda shaky (literally )
 'cause I used the wrong hair pins and then couldn't figure out how to secure the pins properly withou tugging. But I got lots of help and now I think I got the hang of it. I also combed it a bit so it wouldn't look so prefect and I took out 50% of the bulk and trimmed it this morning. I love it even more now. It reminds me of the curly bob I was rocking when I was transitioning These 2 days of baggying underneath has my hair feeling soooo wonderful. My new growth is so soft and has stopped acting the fool.


----------



## ellcee34 (Dec 19, 2009)

About to PM you...I want in! After I take my sew-in out sometime in the next few days, I plan to be wigged up for the next year. Weaves haven't done my hair, especially my edges, a whole lot of good...so I'm trying something new!

Be back with my regimen. HHG, ladies!!


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Dec 19, 2009)

I may join this challenge from the sidelines .. I just joined the sew in challenge, but I be been leaning more towards using them both (wigs and sew ins) ... hmm


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Dec 20, 2009)

i decided to wear full human hair wigs instead of half wigs. I want to prect allof my hair in 2010. I also plan on perming twice next year while doing this challenge. I just brought this wig off hair sisters for 40.00 including shipping. I purchased it in #2.


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 20, 2009)

NaturallyVoguish said:


> I may join this challenge from the sidelines .. I just joined the sew in challenge, but I be been leaning more towards using them both (wigs and sew ins) ... hmm


 
Hi NaturallyVoguish,

You can do BOTH challenges - not strict about using only "wigs" for the entire year!

CurliD


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 20, 2009)

halee_J said:


> Today is going to be a much better 'wig' day. Yesterday was kinda shaky (literally )
> 'cause I used the wrong hair pins and then couldn't figure out how to secure the pins properly withou tugging. But I got lots of help and now I think I got the hang of it. I also combed it a bit so it wouldn't look so prefect and *I took out 50% of the bulk* and trimmed it this morning. I love it even more now. It reminds me of the curly bob I was rocking when I was transitioning These 2 days of baggying underneath has my hair feeling soooo wonderful. My new growth is so soft and has stopped acting the fool.


 
This is ONE of my favorite TRICKS for making a wig look more natural. Some of those wigs on online (not sure if it is just tiny-headed models or just big hair) are just "scream" fake hair to me.

My sister just told me a funny story about how her wig blew off (in a big gust) in a supermarket parking lot. She just thought her head was big enough to keep it on without any pins or combs! She just played It off and had to laugh at herself!


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 20, 2009)

^^^LOL I would have cried and not picked it up like it wasnt mines LOL.
I am finna go hair shopping on HS or CH.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Dec 21, 2009)

what is CH?


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 21, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Question: Can You *Phony Pony or Phony Bun* as Part of this Challenge? I didn't see it listed.
> 
> That would be my 'Summer' Wig. So, I'd like to know before I commit.


 
Phoney Ponies or Phoney Buns (I think these are LHCF terms ) are "Falls" and are totally acceptable as part of the WIG challenge!


----------



## Tif392002 (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey, Im in... this wig im wearing now is called Indio by Bobbi boss... i plan on going shopping for another soon.. I took the path to healthy hair in Aug 09. Im sure being here will help me along my journey.


----------



## Tif392002 (Dec 21, 2009)

ellcee34 said:


> About to PM you...I want in! After I take my sew-in out sometime in the next few days, I plan to be wigged up for the next year. Weaves haven't done my hair, especially my edges, a whole lot of good...so I'm trying something new!
> 
> Be back with my regimen. HHG, ladies!!


 

I know, I made the mistake of wearing sew in's all last year, i was totally neglecting my natural hair underneathe, but wearing the sew ins, tore out my edges and thinned my crown over the year.. sigh.


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 21, 2009)

Tif392002 said:


> Hey, Im in... this wig im wearing now is called *Indio by Bobbi boss*... i plan on going shopping for another soon.. I took the path to healthy hair in Aug 09. Im sure being here will help me along my journey.


 
Hey Tif,

This wig looks great and very natural on you!

CD


----------



## Tif392002 (Dec 21, 2009)

CurliDiva said:


> Hey Tif,
> 
> This wig looks great and very natural on you!
> 
> CD


 
Girl thanx!!!!


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm going to switch up my regimen just a little to get thru a cold (and snowy) winter:

I just braided all of my hair into 19 cornrows and plan to keep them in for 6-8 weeks. This is a big deal for me, because I LOVE to play in my hair!

I will wash, deep con and moisturize/seal all while in the cornrows- since no one but me will see them its ok if they get messy.

*I plan to STEAM every other day to combat wintertime dryness.*

I'm trying to use up my products (so brands are unimportant to me) but I will keep my hair clean, moisturized and deep conditioned.

I will also take my vitamins and chorella daily.

I'm also itching for a new wig with color but just haven't had time to shop yet.


----------



## BellaLunie (Dec 21, 2009)

Curli I pmed you! This is a great challenge I'm not joining anymore lol...subscribing also


----------



## ellcee34 (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Quick question...

So, I finally took out my sew-in, cornrowed, and wigged it today. (Apparently, everyone's fooled because my wig looks just like my weave. Yay!) BUT...here's the issue. I hate that bumpy feeling when I run my hands over my head. I tried to do my cornrows fairly small (there are only 7...) and close to my scalp, but it still feels so strange. And I can't just wrap my hair since I'm natural and trying to avoid unnecessary tangles. 

Any ideas on how to combat the bumpiness?


----------



## halee_J (Dec 22, 2009)

Tif392002 said:


> Hey, Im in... this wig im wearing now is called Indio by Bobbi boss... i plan on going shopping for another soon.. I took the path to healthy hair in Aug 09. Im sure being here will help me along my journey.


 
That looks so good on you!


----------



## halee_J (Dec 22, 2009)

CurliDiva said:


> This is ONE of my favorite TRICKS for making a wig look more natural. Some of those wigs on online (not sure if it is just tiny-headed models or just big hair) are just "scream" fake hair to me.
> 
> My sister just told me a funny story about how her wig blew off (in a big gust) in a supermarket parking lot. She just thought her head was big enough to keep it on without any pins or combs! She just played It off and had to laugh at herself!


 
OMG thats funny! I would have done the same thing


----------



## aa9746 (Dec 22, 2009)

Bought 2 wigs yesterday for the new year!


----------



## ellehair (Dec 23, 2009)

Still rocking my face farrah lace front over my baggy and my bonnet, lol  My hair is a mess underneath but relaxer day is near, lol
and then back under the lacefront, with managability..


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 23, 2009)

ellcee34 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Quick question...
> 
> ...


 
Hi Ellceee,

The bumpiness is just your hair!

The only solution is to make more (at least 10-12) cornrows!

I have lot of hair and a big head - and have 17 cornrows!

Your cornrows don't have to be perfect since no one will see them - just make sure each section is detangled and moisturized before braiding.

This also helps me to be able to get to all of my scalp (more parts means more exposed scalp) and also my products is getting to all of my hair not just the top layer of the braid.

 Good luck,
CD


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 23, 2009)

VirGoViXxEn said:


> what is CH?


 Clair Hair


----------



## filthyfresh (Dec 24, 2009)

I think I'm going to join this challenge. I want to do a big chop, but I'm not completely comfy with rocking a TWA. Consider me in.


----------



## ellcee34 (Dec 24, 2009)

CurliDiva said:


> Hi Ellceee,
> 
> The bumpiness is just your hair!
> 
> ...




Thanks for the advice, CD!

But, I decided to twist my hair pretty small instead and that REALLY REALLY helped. Now, if I run my hands across my head (when my wig is on)...no bumpiness!  Maybe this'll help someone else?


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 24, 2009)

http://www.beautyofnewyork.com/shopping/TASJ020409KY0307.htm

http://www.beautyofnewyork.com/shopping/BDKK250809KP0215.htm

I ordered both of these from hair sisters in a 1b, I want it to look as natural as possible. I am dying to rock these in the summer time, I right now have It Tresses IVY and that color is 4/30 and like a fire auburn color it is definitely something I wouldn't thought I would have bought but I love it. 

I have bali girl, Tryint to rock that as well!


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 24, 2009)

Ok I have found a few that I want based on looking at videos on YT.... Will be ordering 2of them soon.

https://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/ViewDetail.php?product_id=10490

https://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/ViewDetail.php?product_id=11711

https://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/ViewDetail.php?product_id=3906


----------



## halee_J (Dec 25, 2009)

What's the best way to detangle a curly wig? it was really windy yesterday and my HW is looking crazy.


----------



## mocha.li (Dec 25, 2009)

Just PMd CurliDiva, I'm in on this challenge.  I'm waiting for my wig I bought last week and I just ordered one today.
Hairsisters.com is having a 20% off sale until Monday and I think blackhairspray is having a sale as well.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Dec 26, 2009)

Just purchased this lovelty wig from HS..Gret Sale going on.

https://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/LargerImage.php?id=11752

Can someone take pic in the Baligirl???? I love that wig. I've only tried human hair wigs because im afraid of the shine synthetic wigs have.


----------



## msdeevee (Dec 26, 2009)

Just pm'd CurliDiva. I'm in, I have a couple of half wigs I like but I would love to find a nice lacefront that I can wear w/o feeling self conscious. I often feel like  a have a hat on.

I really love those lacefronts w/ the little baby hair. When the hair is made to look like it's coming straight out the scalp it looks fake to me. the hairlines are so perfect and lined up , a dead giveaway to me. The nice ones are 400.00 or more though does anyone know of any nice ones that I can buy to try out w/o breaking the bank?


----------



## BellaLunie (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm cosigning Hair Sisters they have a sale going on until Monday! I got 4 wigs (2 laces,1 half,and a full) for 83 dollars! That's only 1 Lacefront at my local BSS


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Dec 26, 2009)

Man that's a long list of participants LOL. But I'm in, I've been wearing a wig since it got cold in November. I'll be wearing one until it's not cold anymore. 
Reggie: Sunday night wash and dc in four sections, then leave in whatever condish I'm using seal it with coconut oil or sheabutter and then band it. Every other day I take them down in sections and re-moisturize, but I steam it every night in the shower as well.


----------



## msdeevee (Dec 26, 2009)

I just ordered an Outre half wig (Evony) and a Sensationel lace front for only 39.00 to practice with.

Adding these to my other half wigs I should be good. I'm gonna look for one more wig with bangs and maybe APL with a kinky straight look.

I'm natural so I hate that shiny , straight look.

I'm getting excited about the challenge now!!


----------



## darlingdiva (Dec 26, 2009)

Hello, CurliDiva and my fellow wig wearers. I am in for 2010. I promise to check in more than I did in 2009.


----------



## mzbrown (Dec 26, 2009)

Count me in, I just took advantage of Hairsisters sale.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 26, 2009)

I brb I am finna go finalize my purchase with HS.
I atleast want 2 but we will see....


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 26, 2009)

I got Bali Girl and Mariah by Freetress, cant wait til they get here.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Dec 26, 2009)

CurliDiva said:


> This is ONE of my favorite TRICKS for making a wig look more natural. Some of those wigs on online (not sure if it is just tiny-headed models or just big hair) are just "scream" fake hair to me.
> 
> My sister just told me a funny story about how her wig blew off (in a big gust) in a supermarket parking lot. She just thought her head was big enough to keep it on without any pins or combs! She just played It off and had to laugh at herself!






eeeesh.  That is why I am scared to braid my hair under the wig.  I keep mine wrapped just in case I need to look decent without the wig in a hurry.

I'm going to TRY to braid it up though


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Dec 26, 2009)

Please add me to the wig challenge.

I have 3 I have been wearing off and on but they are ready to hit the road.  I ordered more from Hair sisters but they wont be here till Jan 6 or so.  grrrrrr. I HATE the processing delay, but they are on sale.  


Once they arrive i'm in it to win it.

I do have a few questions....

What do you do when you work out?
I have an injury that has me benched for a few months but I'm not sure what to do when  I go back to working out.

Do you wear a wig if you have the day off and are not leaving the house?   I know I found myself trying to extend the life of my half wig by not wearing it around the house.  Or maybe I just need to find a brand/wig that holds up better.

Can anyone post pics of cute wigs as I think I need some new ideas?

I ordered a custom HH lace front, LACE FRONT WIG MODEL MODEL INSPIRE II and an Outre Quick Weave SYNTHETIC 3/4 WIG QUICK WEAVE CIARA.

these are the ones I'm stalking:

 OUTRE QUICK WEAVE SABINA
OUTRE QUICK WEAVE JOSEANE
SENSATIONNEL SYNTHETIC LACE FRONT WIG ANITA
OUTRE QUICK WEAVE LILLY
NEW BORN FREE DELICIOUS
FREETRESS SYNTHETIC FULLCAP BALI GIRL

6 wigs for 110!


----------



## ellehair (Dec 26, 2009)

is there a promo code for the HS sale? or are the prices already reduced?


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Dec 26, 2009)

ljamie4 said:


> is there a promo code for the HS sale? or are the prices already reduced?




 I THINK the prices are reduced when you put them in your shopping cart.

Sign up for their email list and they will notify you.


----------



## Urban (Dec 26, 2009)

Anyone here make their own wigs?


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks ladies, I just went and bought 2 Polly half wigs, can't wait to get them.  They were reduced to $14, for the Christmas sale.


----------



## LittleMissScientist (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm in! Thanks for starting this up, CDiva. I'm waiting on Outre's "Tammy" to arrive. I'm hoping this will be a year-round style that can be dressed up or down and require little effort to blend.


----------



## BellaLunie (Dec 27, 2009)

does anyone know why Hair Sisters doesn't accept prepaid visas? My cousin is trying to order but it tells her to call the 1800 number which is open tomorrow


----------



## Lady S (Dec 27, 2009)

The wig challenge was really helpful for me going back natural.  And it's also kept me from damaging my own hair in the form of hair dye.  And it's been incredible educational about what hairstyles I like, what I don't and what flatters me.  More often then not, Hairsisters.com & GMBShair.com ends up having better prices then my local wig store.

Very easy & fun challenge as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Lady S (Dec 27, 2009)

Urban said:


> Anyone here make their own wigs?



Thinking about it.  Seems like a fun project.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 27, 2009)

I want my wigs now.....


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 27, 2009)

Urban said:


> Anyone here make their own wigs?


 
Someone in the *Wig Challenge 2009* made her own wigs and posted photos - check out the older thread for ideas.......


----------



## Tif392002 (Dec 28, 2009)

I just got this new wig. Her name Mischa by Outre.. i like it.


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Dec 28, 2009)

That looks really good on you Tif!


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 28, 2009)

Tif392002 said:


> I just got this new wig. Her name Mischa by Outre.. i like it.


 
VERY PRETTY!


----------



## Tif392002 (Dec 28, 2009)

CurliDiva said:


> VERY PRETTY!


thanx yall!


----------



## BellaLunie (Dec 28, 2009)

really cute Tif!


----------



## ellehair (Dec 29, 2009)

Lacefront pic, Face farrah by Vanessa.. I love her, she's over a month old not and you would never know. Im gonna still wear her until the new year or maybe a few weeks after


----------



## goodies (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm in. Will post pictures before Jan 1st.


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm in also.  Will post starting picture this weekend on wash day.


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 29, 2009)

ljamie4 said:


> Lacefront pic, Face farrah by Vanessa.. I love her, she's over a month old not and you would never know. Im gonna still wear her until the new year or maybe a few weeks after


 
Look good on you!

Hi ljamie4 - how do you take care of the lacefront? Do you use glue or tape?


----------



## ellehair (Dec 29, 2009)

CurliDiva said:


> Look good on you!
> 
> Hi ljamie4 - how do you take care of the lacefront? Do you use glue or tape?


 
Thanks CD! no glue or tape, i'm to scared of messing with my hairline  It has a comb in the front and 2 in the back.  But I actually dont even use those I just put it on and pin it in 3 areas and go.. Its pretty easy.


----------



## BellaLunie (Dec 29, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I want my wigs now.....



me too! I ordered Sunday and they gave me an EAD of 1/09/2010! almost 2 weeks later. I wonder why Hairsisters takes so long to deliver

 I bought the Outre Tia Lacefront
New Born Free ML55 Lace
New Born Free MLP06 Lace
and New Born Free Freya full cap wig


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 29, 2009)

BellaLunie said:


> me too! I ordered Sunday and they gave me an EAD of 1/09/2010! almost 2 weeks later. I wonder why Hairsisters takes so long to deliver
> 
> I bought the Outre Tia Lacefront
> New Born Free ML55 Lace
> ...


 
Well I asked them today and they said that processing day is 3 days and then it takes time for delivery, , I don't like that!


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Dec 29, 2009)

Yup, I oredered the other day and my delivery date is 1/8/09.  I'm currently wearing one so I didn't mind.


----------



## slimdownconnie (Dec 29, 2009)

Please sign me up!!!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Dec 29, 2009)

BellaLunie said:


> does anyone know why Hair Sisters doesn't accept prepaid visas? My cousin is trying to order but it tells her to call the 1800 number which is open tomorrow



Yeah... it took me forever to figure out the prob with those prepaid visas. It was probably given inside of a little card, like a greeting card almost? There's usually instructions printed on that card or on a piece of paper tucked into the card. The instructions tell you what website to go to register the card so you can use it online. They will give you a password and stuff. If you don't do that, it will decline over and over and over...... Giant PITA. 

OK, back to the topic at hand  I have a billion wigs that I bought last year but I never really liked how they looked on me. I'm trying to wear them though just to get my money's worth. My hair is getting too long to really wear most other protective styles. I just flat ironed for Christmas... it's waist length. Once DH uploads the digital camera pics I'll post in here. 

I went from a TWA to waist length in 3 years thanks to LHCF!


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 29, 2009)

BellaLunie said:


> me too! I ordered Sunday and they gave me an EAD of 1/09/2010! almost 2 weeks later. I wonder why Hairsisters takes so long to deliver
> 
> I bought the Outre Tia Lacefront
> New Born Free ML55 Lace
> ...


 
I think mines said 1/6.
I only got Freetress Bali Girl and the Mariah LF


----------



## BellaLunie (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you JJ and ms_b! I guess I'm just impatient lol I can't wait til they get here


----------



## Jeech (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm in...sign me up please...I have been wearing my wig the past 2 weeks and I'm loving it!


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Dec 30, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I think mines said 1/6.
> I only got Freetress Bali Girl and the Mariah LF




I placed two orders one on 12/21 AND one on 12/26, havent recevied order OR tracking info. 

I'm frustrated but I guess it's a lesson learned.  Poor customer service, long processing time but prices lower than the BS.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Dec 30, 2009)

lwilliams1922 said:


> I placed two orders one on 12/21 AND one on 12/26, havent recevied order OR tracking info.
> 
> I'm frustrated but I guess it's a lesson learned.  Poor customer service, long processing time but prices lower than the BS.



My wigs just arrived in the mail.   I'm not mad any more.  
Well not too mad, at least I have one of the two orders.

I'm trying to attach a photo of the model inspire 2.  I dont have time to cut the lace or tweak yet.


----------



## SelfStyled (Dec 30, 2009)

lwilliams1922 said:


> I placed two orders one on 12/21 AND one on 12/26, havent recevied order OR tracking info.
> 
> I'm frustrated but I guess it's a lesson learned. Poor customer service, long processing time *but prices lower than the BS*.


 

Pretty much the ONLY reason why I bother w/ HS. Even though they are slow my local BSS charges 2x as much for some of the wigs. 

Your wig looks nice on you btw.


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 30, 2009)

Ladies, I have a couple of questions for you!

*How are you choosing your wig styles? Do you think about your day/work style? Do you think about your social/private life appeal? Or want a whole new persona?* 

For example….

When I first started my journey - although my hair is natural and I ultimately want a big lion mane of coils - in my wig choices I was not ready for that level of boldness yet, so I wore APL straight looks.

I did get to the point where I started wearing curly/coily wigs that would resemble my hair once it got longer, which I think is very important for anyone transitioning and needs to get “used” to natural hair.

This summer I was feeling very grown and sexy and wore - and I wore a waist-length bohemian coils. 

I went thru a phase earlier this fall where I wanted SHORT hair (please don't revoke my LHCF membership) so I started wearing chin length roller-set looking style which has been a total man MAGNET!

Now, after watching YouTube all night – I think I narrowed down my new buys. Maybe, I thinking this thru too deeply  but was just curious about your decision making process….

*Are you wig(s) style close to your real hair (in color or texture) or close to your dream hair or just totally a random choice of color, style and texture?*


----------



## BellaLunie (Dec 30, 2009)

CurliDiva said:


> Ladies, I have a couple of questions for you!
> 
> *How are you choosing your wig styles? Do you think about your day/work style? Do you think about your social/private life appeal? Or want a whole new persona?*
> 
> ...



Honestly I usually choose what looks good. I'm kind of like Wendy Williams I love curls, waves, and length. I should have been born a drag queen . I don't mess to much w color the most i'll do is streaks I usually do a 1b/30 or 27. I've had 2 other wigs that I cut into an angled bob when the ends started getting ratty


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Dec 30, 2009)

i ordered one on 12/20 and received it the 29th. The only thing i didnt like was they left it at the front door. I delivered it to my grandma who lives in the Projects!!! If her next door neighbor wouldnt have notice my package on the floor who knows who would've been rocking my wig. I have another one comming on the 8th. Im going to call HS and let them know thats not cool!! smh!


----------



## SelfStyled (Dec 30, 2009)

CD  For Monday-Friday I tend to be more conservative with my wigs, they are APL'ish some straight, some wavy, but nothing really big. Weekends is a whole 'nother story, lol.

Lately, I have been thinking about a nice chin length bob, with lots of layers and movement.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Dec 30, 2009)

I like my wigs bold, I love big hair.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Dec 31, 2009)

As promised, here are pics of my hair's starting point for the 2010 challenge. I'm claiming WL, lol, even though only the longest layer is there. That or MBL, I dunno, the line seems kinda blurry between the two for me. 

Anyhoo. This is where I am, 3 years after I did the BC down to a TWA.

And yes, I know I'm fat.  Before anyone feels the need to tell me


----------



## username12 (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm in.  I wear lace wigs.   I have a beautiful coarse yaki custom in light density on order with Ms. Lola.  I'll be rocking lace wigs for a long time.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Dec 31, 2009)

My favorite wig style is a chin length bob! DH is like  But I feel like the longer styles often look fake. When I wear a chin length wig, everyone thinks it's my real hair. I had one by Motown Tress called Beyonce (even though it looked NOTHING like her hair) and my MIL and SIL were like "see! Your real hair is pretty, no need to wear fake hair all the time!"


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 31, 2009)

CurliDiva said:


> Ladies, I have a couple of questions for you!
> 
> *How are you choosing your wig styles? Do you think about your day/work style? Do you think about your social/private life appeal? Or want a whole new persona?*
> 
> ...


 
Well I have been experiementing with COLOR 

I got a 3T30 in BaliGirl for Freetress
I got a 4P2925 in IVY for It Tress
I got a 1 for Elise front lace
I also got a 1 for Mohisha Front Lace as well
HZ U002 - updo the color is 1 as well

So I try to keep some of them conservative.

Balligirl had to grow on me in the Color I chose.
IVY, I loved her, we walked out the store together on my HEAD!

Baligurl is the longest. the othes are more or less for style and ease. I love the look.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Dec 31, 2009)

So many women love Bali Girl. I bought it and I detest how it looks. I refuse to leave the house wearing it, I feel like a fool when I have it on. It just doesn't look good on me. *shrug*


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 31, 2009)

LadyPaniolo said:


> So many women love Bali Girl. I bought it and I detest how it looks. I refuse to leave the house wearing it, I feel like a fool when I have it on. It just doesn't look good on me. *shrug*


 

I pLayed with Baligirl for about 4 hours before I left the house with it. I hated it out the bag, I posted a few links but because I hate wasting money I fixed her *** till I liked it! 


So trust me I know what your talking about!!!! I wasn't impressed but now she is wearable atleast won't be rebuying it!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Dec 31, 2009)

So how did you fix the Bali Girl?


----------



## MizzBrown (Dec 31, 2009)

I love wearing my half wigs but the problem is that once my NG starts coming in after a fresh relaxer, i have to put my half-wigs away since there's no way in hell to blend in the 2 textures.

If the wig doesnt look natural, i dont want it. Which is why I loved half-wigs so much cause you could SEE my real hair blended in. Never seen a full cap that looks natural and I aint about to take up time doing that lace stuff.

How do yall find half-wigs that blend in with your NG WAY after a fresh relaxer?


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Dec 31, 2009)

^^ I'm natural and I wear half wigs that are straight textured. I use the scarf method to make my real hair lay down, put on the half wig and a headband and keep it pushing. Only about an inch or 1.5 inches of my real hair is showing. I don't care if it doesn't hold up to intense scrutiny, if anybody is in my head that tough *shrugs* then they can just cope with the fact I'm wearing a half wig.


----------



## MizzBrown (Dec 31, 2009)

^^Yeah, i use the scarf method too. Got my hair wrapped up tight right now and i'm just 4 weeks post. Trying to lay it down so i can wear a wig tomorrow. But after another couple weeks, I can forget it. Scarf can't really lay down my naps and I really go for wigs that look like MY hair....

I do have a ton of headbands to cover up the line but I'm such a stickler for making it look as real as possible. One little nap here, and type 1 way over there is so obvious to me.

No one makes half-wigs with a little more texture as to blend better when you're 2-4 months post? That's the time when I want to hide my hair and stretch but I can't. There is no wig to match.


----------



## bellesocialite (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm thinking of joining this challenge since I got into half wigs recently but I have the same concerns about NG as MizzBrown. Would getting a curly wig like Outre's Polly to make blending easier?


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Dec 31, 2009)

I've seen some half wigs that have a curlier texture and wouldn't be a dead give-away with a nappy hairline, lol. I mean, if you look at women who relax, lots of times the length of thier hair is bone straight and those roots are nappy when it's just about relaxer time. So it's not like having a the same setup with your wig is going to blow up your spot, lol. People may just think you are due for a relaxer. 

If you aren't cool with wearing them, that's your bizness of course  I'm just explaining why I don't sweat it too tough.


----------



## Jeech (Dec 31, 2009)

I cornrowed my own hair today then put on the wig without a wig cap today and my head does not feel tight at all as compared to when I wear a wig cap.  So I think I will stick to cornrows under my wig and ensure I use some pins so the wig doesn't fly away.

I also bought 2 cute head bands that I can use to kind of diversify my wig styles! Thank you ladies for the good advice on protecting edges under the wig!


----------



## BellaLunie (Dec 31, 2009)

lwilliams1922 said:


> My wigs just arrived in the mail.   I'm not mad any more.
> Well not too mad, at least I have one of the two orders.
> 
> I'm trying to attach a photo of the model inspire 2.  I dont have time to cut the lace or tweak yet.



How do you like the Inspire? I had it in my cart but I decided against it



LadyPaniolo said:


> My favorite wig style is a chin length bob! DH is like  But I feel like the longer styles often look fake. When I wear a chin length wig, everyone thinks it's my real hair. I had one by Motown Tress called *Beyonce* (even though it looked NOTHING like her hair) and my MIL and SIL were like "see! Your real hair is pretty, no need to wear fake hair all the time!"



I think this might be my next purchase. How long did it hold up for you?


----------



## BellaLunie (Dec 31, 2009)

oh yea here's my starting pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sorry my bathroom was foggy. I plan on wiggin it w cornrows underneath and dcing at least 2x a wk


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Dec 31, 2009)

BellaLunie said:


> How do you like the Inspire? I had it in my cart but I decided against it



I like the Inspire so far.  I would have to give it a 7 of 10.  
The hair is soft and smooth but they all are when the come out of the pack   :0   The cap is a little tight on me.  It doesn't completely cover the hair line before my ears.

Yesterday was the first day I wore it and I noticed the hair in the back was starting to bunch up when I took it off.  I think I will have a better opinion on it after a week.  Since I got it on sale I'm still glad I got it.

I took a few photos of it this afternoon and I'll add it a bit later.

In this order I also got  QUICK WEAVE SYNTHETIC 3/4 WIG (COMPLETE CAP) CIARA. 
http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Vie...it=30&value1=CIARA&value2=0&value3=0&search=0


----------



## Lady S (Dec 31, 2009)

CurliDiva said:


> Ladies, I have a couple of questions for you!
> 
> *How are you choosing your wig styles? Do you think about your day/work style? Do you think about your social/private life appeal? Or want a whole new persona?*
> 
> ...



After a year of playing around, I've basically figured out what works for me.  I deal better with wavy hair and spiral curls.  Shoulder length or shorter.  I tried to a couple of straight, long haired wigs and they got on my dang nerves.  I was so frustrated at work trying to deal with the hair going into my face.  Anything past my shoulders will also annoy the crap out of me.  I also get annoyed with bangs.  So, it's all been a matter of trial and error.  With color, I've been playing it safe with 1, 1b, and 2 recently.  I did have a half wig streaked in burgundy that I LOVED!  And one that was streaked with blonde.  I have a love of red & burgundy hair.  

I have been more cautious with color, because I was scared of looking "ghetto," but screw it.  I like burgundy hair.  The nice thing about wigs is that you can get one that looks professional for interviews and one that's a little crazy for whenever. The styles I've picked that I know won't annoy me are just the ones that catch my attention.  I will say that I do pick longer hair for winter and shorter hair for summer. 

I don't think any of my wigs look like my real hair or even what I'd like my real hair to look like. What's the fun in that? 

I could write a whole essay on wigs.  I think I just did, to be honest.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 1, 2010)

CurliDiva said:


> Ladies, I have a couple of questions for you!
> 
> *How are you choosing your wig styles? Do you think about your day/work style? Do you think about your social/private life appeal? Or want a whole new persona?*
> 
> ...


 
I am not really into straight looks I like curls and waves, long and short. If I like it I want it regardless of work and school.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 1, 2010)

Do any of you ladiesknow where Carmen can be purchased from, she is basically the twin to Bali Girl by Freetress. Oh I am not sure of the brand......


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok ladies I have the Tammy HW I took pics of, I have absolutely no idea how to post them in the thread but I created a album so you can go check it out to see what it looks like in real life.

ETA:  the album is in my profile


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jan 1, 2010)

Hello everyone! Hope you guys have a Happy New Years.... I can wait to see what my hair looks like after the wigs challenge is complete yayay


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jan 1, 2010)

Im thinking about getting this lacefront. I love this type of style..

http://www.beautyofnewyork.com/shop...de=4AN4231109KA0114&pic_img=LW_SH_Tiffany.jpg


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Jan 1, 2010)

^^^^^^Very nice, I like it.


----------



## DivaD04 (Jan 1, 2010)

curldiva, i want to start. i need to buy some more tape though. i don't really care for the glue since it was such a hassle as my 3 month ps.
i'm using heat this year b/c wng's are a major setback for me. i did buy a hana elite though. i need to keep my hair straight b/c i severely battle single strand knots and split ends. i'm now, i'm off to purchase tape and a wig cap and REAL silk for protection or maybe i can line my lace wig with real silk so i won't have to wear a cap.


----------



## SelfStyled (Jan 1, 2010)

Neek- The Tammy looks soooooo good on you!!! That wig looked so dumb on me, but on you it is perfection.


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 1, 2010)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Do any of you ladiesknow where Carmen can be purchased from, she is basically the twin to Bali Girl by Freetress. Oh I am not sure of the brand......




I'm not sure which one you're looking for but this is Carmen by Outre
http://www.blackhairspray.com/product-p/outreqccar.htm

this is the Model Model one
http://www.blackhairspray.com/product-p/mdlfc223.htm


----------



## SelfStyled (Jan 1, 2010)

MizzBrown said:


> I love wearing my half wigs but the problem is that once my NG starts coming in after a fresh relaxer, i have to put my half-wigs away since there's no way in hell to blend in the 2 textures.
> 
> If the wig doesnt look natural, i dont want it. Which is why I loved half-wigs so much cause you could SEE my real hair blended in. Never seen a full cap that looks natural and I aint about to take up time doing that lace stuff.
> 
> How do yall find half-wigs that blend in with your NG WAY after a fresh relaxer?


 
A kinky straight wig might work for you. This texture is not silk/shiny/straight like I have found most wigs to be.The motown town tress LG 28 might work for you - it matches my relaxed texture perfectly. The wig is not shiny at all, and still has slight crinkles in it that look like airdried/or lightly flat ironed hair might  look. The only problem is that the wig is stick straight. I love this wig so much that I have two. One that I wear straight and one that I used the Ziplock method to curl the ends.

This is the Manuf. pic of the LG 28...
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...prev=/images?q=motown+tress+lg+28&gbv=2&hl=en

I probably would have never bought this wig based on that pic, but I saw a review on BHM, and I just loved it. Here are her pics...

http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=211690&KW=

My pics:












No matter how many weeks post I am this wig always works for me HTH.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Jan 1, 2010)

Or maybe she can wear a headband with no hair left out.  In my pics with the Tammy HW, I had no hair left out with a headband and I'm 6 months 3 weeks post. HTH.

SelfStyled that HW looks really natural on you.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm in! 

I only lasted in the weave challenge 2 weeks 
I need to be able to get to my hair and care for it and with wigs I have that option. 

Last year I was in this challenge (my sn was missconstrued then) but I wore mostly lace wigs, this year I am only going to wear half wigs.. I'm sure my wallet and hairline will appreciate this switch

My goal is to get to APL _(unstretched_)

My regimen will remain about the same from last year (my products will most likely change so I will come back later to update)



 Co-wash every 3 days
 Protein and DC treatment weekly
 Moisturize daily with some type of spray 
 
I am happy to be in this challenge again, it helped me get to APL (stretched) last year 

Here is my starting length photo my goal is to get to full SL _(unstretched_) by Dec 2010







(feels good to be home lol) 
Much luck to all ..


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 1, 2010)

WOW SelfStyled! it looks great on you . Plus the price is right. I'd be broke if it was up to this board


----------



## SelfStyled (Jan 1, 2010)

Just wondering wig challengers...

Do you wear braids under your wigs? If you do... how often do you redo the braids?
Do you wash and DC in your braids?


----------



## Bluetopia (Jan 1, 2010)

OMG!  

Your hair is gorgeous! If mine looked like that you wouldn't be able to tell me nothing lol 

I'm with you on the half wig thing. I need access to my scalp _and _to look cute on a dime. So for me it's a perfect fit.



NaturallyVoguish said:


> I'm in!
> 
> I only lasted in the weave challenge 2 weeks
> I need to be able to get to my hair and care for it and with wigs I have that option.
> ...


----------



## TeeDee66 (Jan 1, 2010)

I found a 4a ponytail that matches my hair exactly.  So most people don't know I'm wearing a fakey.  A hairstylist told me to use it to give my hair a styling break every now and then; and I must say it allows deep conditioning and growth provided it's not attached too tight. It's great to know that when it comes off your real hair is conditioned and not damaged.


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 1, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> Just wondering wig challengers...
> 
> Do you wear braids under your wigs? If you do... how often do you redo the braids?
> Do you wash and DC in your braids?




I'm fairly new to this but I'm cornrowing about 10-15 braids straight back and taking them down weekly(every Weds) and I'll take them down to dc etc and redo them the next day. I might dc on Weds and Sat but I'm not sure yet


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Jan 1, 2010)

I put 7 braids going straight bak, I chose 7 because I put 1 in the middle and 3 on each side of that so you don't see a part going down the middle.  I keep them in 4-6 weeks and I wash and DC with them in place.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 1, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> this is the Model Model one
> http://www.blackhairspray.com/product-p/mdlfc223.htm


 
This is her, thank you so much.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 1, 2010)

I think I will do 2-4 braids with a wig cap over it. My hair isnt thick so it will be fine, plus most of my wigs are curly.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 1, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> Just wondering wig challengers...
> 
> Do you wear braids under your wigs? If you do... how often do you redo the braids?
> Do you wash and DC in your braids?


 
Hey SelfStyled,

That wig is pure FABULOUSNESS! 

I'm adding it to my shopping list for this week!

I wear either cornrows or just two french braids under my wigs. I can easily get to my scalp and hair as needed.

The french braids I tend to re-do everyday after moisturizing and sealing without combing. My current set of cornrows has been in for 3 1/2 weeks now which is so long for me, but I'm trying to manipulate my hair less often.

I can easily wash, condition and moisturize.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jan 1, 2010)

Here is the inspire 2 I got the other day. 
I did end up  cutting a few inches this morning.


----------



## pringe (Jan 2, 2010)

i want in! im gonna be going back and forth between wigs and protective styling. I only have 1 wearable wig but im gonna get another tom so hopefully i can do with those 2


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 2, 2010)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> This is her, thank you so much.



 when you get it let me know how you like it


----------



## Queen_Earth (Jan 2, 2010)

OK I am in!! I just ordered three new wigs from hairsisters (see below) ...I will be switching between wigs and protective styling...in order to avoid mistakes I made the last few months I will make the following adjustments:
1. I won't use tape or glue--these werent the problem; not taking the wig off enough and dealing with my real hair were! 

2.I will remove the wig at least every two days to tend to my hair and scalp with moisturizer

3. I will do my own braids under the wig; even if they arent cornrows it has to be better than letting others play tug or war with my hair

http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/img/ProductImages/shake-n-go/WEAVE MASTER/Cleopatra12_M.jpg

http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/img/ProductImages/shake-n-go/EQUAL LACE FRONT/JOJO_M.jpg

http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/img/ProductImages/shake-n-go/freetress fullcap/bali-girl_M.jpg


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm in as well. Just ordered 3 new half wigs from hairsisters. They are having a good sale, so stock up ladies!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 2, 2010)

lwilliams1922 said:


> Here is the inspire 2 I got the other day.
> I did end up cutting a few inches this morning.


 
Thats pretty.
Whats her full name and where did you get her from?


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 2, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> when you get it let me know how you like it


 Will do


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 2, 2010)

Queen_Earth said:


> OK I am in!! I just ordered three new wigs from hairsisters (see below) ...I will be switching between wigs and protective styling...in order to avoid mistakes I made the last few months I will make the following adjustments:
> 1. I won't use tape or glue--these werent the problem; not taking the wig off enough and dealing with my real hair were!
> 
> 2.I will remove the wig at least every two days to tend to my hair and scalp with moisturizer
> ...


  Make sure you post pics of Bali Girl ( i just ordered) and JoJo (will be getting soon).


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jan 2, 2010)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Thats pretty.
> Whats her full name and where did you get her from?



MODEL MODEL SYNTHETIC LACE FRONT WIG INSPIRE II

www.hairsisters.com/ver2/ViewDetail.php?product_id=11295

Its on sale now from  $69.99  to 39.99


----------



## mz. new~new (Jan 2, 2010)

My New Wig:







Vanessa Express Weave -- La Zeta

My hair is cornrowed in a circle underneath. I plan to keep the braids in at least 4 weeks (co-washing every other day or less).


----------



## mocha.li (Jan 2, 2010)

I braided up my hair today so I can wear my wig tomorrow.  Its my first time wearing a wig so I'm kind of nervous.....  I plan on wearing it to work on Monday, I'm nervous about that as well b/c for some reason someone always has something to say about my hair... its not like I care about what they say....its just annoying.  I will post a pic tomorrow


----------



## mocha.li (Jan 2, 2010)

mz. new~new said:


> My New Wig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I seen your siggy pic on hairsisters, after I seen your pic I put the wig in the basket.  Do you have it bumped in the front?


----------



## fatimablush (Jan 2, 2010)

Can you add me to the list? 

I just recieved my hair today?

I am growing out a messed up haircut and slicking my hair back has become tired already after 4 weeks?


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi! I wanna join this challenge, I hope it's not too late. I have been using wigs, half wigs and lacefronts already so this will be an easy challenge for me. I am wearing Birdie in my siggie and I also like Carmen, April and Lela right now.


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 2, 2010)

Hairsisters is taking their sweet time! I ordered last Saturday and it still says processing...seeing all your cute wigs is making me impatient


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jan 2, 2010)

Still wigging it for the weekend....lol


----------



## mz. new~new (Jan 2, 2010)

mocha.li said:


> I seen your siggy pic on hairsisters, after I seen your pic I put the wig in the basket. Do you have it bumped in the front?


 
Nope... It's a braid-out in the front (I did 2 or 3 cornrows and left them in overnight) and then pinned into a hump.


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm going to try it for awhile. I wore Tammy by Outre for New Year's Eve, and after watching some YT videos on blending, I'm pretty good at it now. I want to give my hair a break, but be able to deep condition, moisturize and treat it while looking good too. 

COUNT ME IN!

ETA: I have a confession  Another reason why I'm joining this challenge is b/c I had a mishap with some shears in November...I decided that I was going to BC b/c of imagined heat damage...or as a change..I don't know..I mean, I'm already natural..but I think I wanted a fresh start. Anyway, I figured that if I took a clump of my hair, and just started cutting without thinking, that I wouldn't change my mind about cutting my hair short...long story short...I changed my mind  and am stuck with a TWA at the crown, while everything else is between APL/BSL. Luckily, it's not noticeable when I wear it straight or curly...but come on 

So I'm contemplating cutting all my hair off anyway, or most of it...but I want to be consistent with wearing half wigs before I do...this challenge might give me the incentive to do just that.

Wheeww...felt good to get that off my fingertips...even though I felt (and still kinda do) dumb about it at the time, it can't be undone now.


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Jan 3, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> I've seen some half wigs that have a curlier texture and wouldn't be a dead give-away with a nappy hairline, lol. I mean, if you look at women who relax, lots of times the length of thier hair is bone straight and those roots are nappy when it's just about relaxer time. So it's not like having a the same setup with your wig is going to blow up your spot, lol. People may just think you are due for a relaxer.
> 
> If you aren't cool with wearing them, that's your bizness of course  I'm just explaining why I don't sweat it too tough.


 
I wear straight looks and curly or wavy looks either with the scarf/headband method, or by blending. I had no idea how to blend until I saw muffinismylover on youtube. Since finding her channel, I'm good to go with a half wig. I think she might relax...but her methods work for me and I'm natural too.


----------



## carlana25 (Jan 3, 2010)

i need a wig its too cold in ny to wear my hair out


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 3, 2010)

InNeedofHairapy said:


> I wear straight looks and curly or wavy looks either with the scarf/headband method, or by blending. *I had no idea how to blend until I saw muffinismylover on youtube. *Since finding her channel, I'm good to go with a half wig. I think she might relax...but her methods work for me and I'm natural too.


 
InNeedofHairapy touched on a great "wig" resource *YOUTUBE*! YouTube has a ton of videos of women reviewing various wig styles - full, half, lace, lace front. 

Sometimes, you just can't get a true sense of how a wig looks from vendor websites (why do most of the professional wig models look like HOOKERS to me), but the women on YouTube show each wig in all of its glory along with tips on how well it held up.

Just search YouTube for the wig name or wig brand and you will find a video 9 times out of ten.....


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Jan 3, 2010)

Am I allowed to join?  My wig won't arrive for about 1 week+ but I'd like to get rid of my weave and still look presentable without playing with my hair too much.

Happy New Year to you all!


----------



## Queen_Earth (Jan 3, 2010)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Make sure you post pics of Bali Girl ( i just ordered) and JoJo (will be getting soon).


I will girl!! I'm excited!! gotta figure out how to give them baby hairs...to youtube I go...


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Jan 3, 2010)

CurliDiva said:


> InNeedofHairapy touched on a great "wig" resource *YOUTUBE*! YouTube has a ton of videos of women reviewing various wig styles - full, half, lace, lace front.
> 
> Sometimes, you just can't get a true sense of how a wig looks from vendor websites (why do most of the professional wig models look like HOOKERS to me), but the women on YouTube show each wig in all of its glory along with tips on how well it held up.
> 
> Just search YouTube for the wig name or wig brand and you will find a video 9 times out of ten.....


 
Wow...they really DO look like hookers most of the time 

..and it really does make a difference to see what it actually looks like on a real person. I was not at all interested in Polly by OUtre until I saw it on a couple of heads, and it doesn't look like a Grandma wig like I thought...

I think on one of the hair vendor sites, there are women tht post pics of themselves with their wigs on too (hairsisters) to give others an idea of how it will look


ETA: The one in my siggy is Tammy by Outre. I love her, but have only worn her once. I feel like it's too much hair!!! It's natural looking, but too full in the back or something..might thin it out since I think I saw some wig/weave shear/thinner type tools in the bss..but I love her..blending is pretty easy, and this is the closest to my color..if not a damn near perfect match.


----------



## Oyekade (Jan 3, 2010)

is it too late to join? I will be wearing wigs in between my weave installments


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 3, 2010)

Here is IVY, She is currently my favorite, the pictures does her no good, matter fact it makes my face look HUGE! but I love her!!!!!!

took these pictures ten minutes ago, I am wearing her today!!!


----------



## mocha.li (Jan 3, 2010)

THis is Mira, I had to cut her bangs b/c they were a bit too long for me to wear to work. I did get one compliment on her today.  I just ordered 2 more wigs today, one for work and one for play.


----------



## gelati (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm still going strong!!!!  I had a little set back because I wasn't wrapping up my hair at night!!!!  DH told me to put my scarf on at night but I thought I was cute because my hair was growing like crazy.  I favor my left side when I sleep and that is wear my hair broke off!!!!  So I had to get it cut into a slanted bob.  So I've been wearing my cute half wigs and putting my scarf on every night!!!!  I've learned my lesson!!!!


----------



## Bluetopia (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey Fellow Wiggies! 

I posted the pic of me in the Tammy on the HalfWig Gallery thread. She is divine 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=9770962&highlight=#post9770962


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jan 3, 2010)

http://www.blackhairspray.com/product-p/outreqspol.htm

Right now im wearing polly by Outre. Im thinking about purchasing Tammy.


----------



## Bluetopia (Jan 3, 2010)

Tammy is Polly's Big Sister (or really young Auntie). It's Diva hair so if you think you're ready for that I say go for it! 



Loves Harmony said:


> http://www.blackhairspray.com/product-p/outreqspol.htm
> 
> Right now im wearing polly by Outre. Im thinking about purchasing Tammy.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Jan 3, 2010)

I made a half wig from scratch . With a few youtube videos, an adjustable weave cap (purchased at my local bss), needle, and thread, I was able to make use the hair I purchased for the weave challenge:

(I haven't blended the hair to wear it yet but I just wanted to showcase my wig, I'm so proud of it) 

















 the video and info can be found here


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Jan 3, 2010)

^^^^^I LOVE it, i want yo to make me one.


----------



## doll-baby (Jan 3, 2010)

Sign me up please ! I was not in the 2009 challenge but I started wearing wigs at the end of November to hide my real hair after a set back. Now I will be wigging it until June when I will decide if I will relax or continue to grow out my relaxer (last touch up 9/09).


----------



## Bluetopia (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow that's so pretty!

I've been considering making one for weeks. I just may bite the bullet and just do it.



NaturallyVoguish said:


> I made a half wig from scratch . With a few youtube videos, an adjustable weave cap (purchased at my local bss), needle, and thread, I was able to make use the hair I purchased for the weave challenge:
> 
> (I haven't blended the hair to wear it yet but I just wanted to showcase my wig, I'm so proud of it)
> 
> ...


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 3, 2010)

^^^Heck me too.


----------



## SelfStyled (Jan 4, 2010)

Your wig came out really nice Natural Voguish.


----------



## Tif392002 (Jan 4, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Here is IVY, She is currently my favorite, the pictures does her no good, matter fact it makes my face look HUGE! but I love her!!!!!!
> 
> took these pictures ten minutes ago, I am wearing her today!!!


 

I loves it......

Im still wearing Mischa by outre,,, i wont get a new until next week erplexed


----------



## naptrl (Jan 4, 2010)

Sign me up!


----------



## HauteHairGurl (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi Ladies! I'm IN it to win it for 2010! I just got my first lace front a couple of weeks ago and I really like it.  I think I cut too far back in the front though so I can't do any half up dos or anything like that but overall I like it.  Still deciding if this is too long for me but I LOVE long hair! I have my hair cornrowed underneath but I really need to get on taking care of it (washing and DC'ing while still in the cornrows) or this whole challenge will be pointless.  I think I will get my hair braided every 2 weeks if I can make it work with poo/DC while still in the braids.  If I mess them up to the point where my wig cap won't lay down, then I'll switch to every week.  I've attached a pic, y'all let me know your opinions please! Also, I'm totally open for suggestions! I'm a complete full wig newbie. 
*NOTE: I'm a 4a/b natural underneath. Starting pic is my profile pic. I'll take an updated one of my natural hair once I take these braids down.


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 4, 2010)

^^I think it's cute on you! I wouldn't cut it bu then again I love long hair lol


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jan 4, 2010)

I just put on Outre's Ciara for the first time.  I LOVE her.  Cute style and has enough length but not where it's rubbing on my back getting poofy.
I received 2 pieces in this order one was a $70 wig and this one was a $20 will. (sale 39 and 16).  so far I like this one better.   I'll have to review both again after 2 weeks of wear.

I left about an inch of hair out to blend but next time I may try not leaving any hair out.


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 5, 2010)

*I'm all in!*


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 5, 2010)

Im about to get an attitude, where in the heck are my wigs. See im too impatient I need to go to the BSS and see if they have my Carmen or something to hold me off.


----------



## Jewell (Jan 5, 2010)

I was waiting on this challenge!  Count me in!  I've been faithfully rockin the LF's since late October, and my hair is growing soo much!  I'm currently wearing "Spanish Wavy" in Piano/4/430 by Femi (a full lace wig with lace in front and back, but regular cap middle).  I love her!  She's gorgeous, easy to tame the frizzies, and I usually wear the hair up in a clip (falls mid-back when down). 

I am seriously considering buying another if this one gets too ratty looking, or just to have a brand-new one for back-up.  So far, she's doing well, I tame the frizziness (they come after I wear it down from rubbing against my clothes) with a leave-in condish mix/water spritz and finger-combing ONLY.  Been wearing for about 3 weeks now, have gotten many compliments.  Haven't taken pics yet, but will do so ASAP!


----------



## KEIONI'S MOM (Jan 6, 2010)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Im about to get an attitude, where in the heck are my wigs. See im too impatient I need to go to the BSS and see if they have my Carmen or something to hold me off.



I've been in wigs since the middle of May and I'm not stopping NO time soon. I love the versatility that I have with them. I have about 25 synthetic lace fronts I need to go through them and get rid of some but for the most part I've been able to keep them from getting too matted.

ms_b_haven your wigs ARE coming  but if I were you I would call and harass them. I always do after the 3 days that is takes an order to process are up and I have no shipping info. I ordered 4 wigs (Outre-Gina, Freetress- Keyshia and Sensationnel-Nicole) Christmas day and JUST received them yesterday. I'm now waiting on another 3 (another Keyshia, Gina and Bali Girl) that were supposedly shipped out last night. I will call them today and get all my info.


For anyone who has gotten the mariah from Freetress how did she work for you? I loved the hair and the realistic look of length but the sides and everything else was just down right annoying.

Bali girl what's the deal I heard good reviews on HS but going through some the pages here it seems like I made a mistake 

Last question is there another site other than HS that have good/decent prices?


----------



## Tif392002 (Jan 6, 2010)

hey yall, i was supposed to wait itl next week for wig shopping, but i just couldnt resist... i got this yesterday Its "bail girl" by freetress... i like it but the layers drive me crazy, they have to be positioned a certain way or the whole wig just looks off.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 6, 2010)

Just posting my starting pic

I intend to be wigging through 2010 for my main PS
DC once a week
Baby my ends
Dust my ends regularly
No direct heat


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 6, 2010)

Before I go out this evening; I felt like being Elise today!


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 6, 2010)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Im about to get an attitude, where in the heck are my wigs. See im too impatient I need to go to the BSS and see if they have my Carmen or something to hold me off.



I logged in Hairsisters and my wigs should be delivered by tomorrow. 4 days earlier than expected! I'm still mad it took close to 2 wks plus they didn't even send me an email notifying me that it had been sent. You should be getting yours soon. Didn't you order before me?


----------



## Oyekade (Jan 6, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Before I go out this evening; I felt like being Elise today!



ohh that is a nice cut, i love it


----------



## remnant (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm definitely in  (see my siggy) I will post my regimen later!


----------



## Dannibear86 (Jan 6, 2010)

I hope it's not too late to join. I just discovered half wigs about 2 weeks ago and am already in love.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 6, 2010)

Oyekade said:


> ohh that is a nice cut, i love it


 

I agree, I love it thanks.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Jan 6, 2010)

I like to joined I been wearing my half wigs since 10/17/09, please include me in this challenge. weekly wash and DC , Henna bi weekly, Relax every 8 weeks.


----------



## Bnster (Jan 6, 2010)

Been wearing my phoney pony daily, not missing a beat.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 7, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> I logged in Hairsisters and my wigs should be delivered by tomorrow. 4 days earlier than expected! I'm still mad it took close to 2 wks plus they didn't even send me an email notifying me that it had been sent. You should be getting yours soon. Didn't you order before me?


 
I think I did let me go check HS.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Jan 7, 2010)

i received both of my wigs. It took about 5 days for each piece. Once they posted the tracking number on the website i followed the link and they both came according to schedule.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 8, 2010)

Bella, HS site says they shipped out on 1/7.....I wont get my wigs no time soon.


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 8, 2010)

Ladies please save your time, energy, and money and DO NOT order from Hairsisters. I got my package after waiting close to 2 weeks. Once I opened the box every single pckg had a rip, tear, or hole in it. I'm not sure if it's poor packaging by HS or UPS being careless. Out of the 4 wigs I ordered only 2 of them were in my first color choice, mind you when I ordered nothing was on back order. My mom said they were probably returns from someone else  . So all of the wigs are P 130 or 27. I'm going to order a solid color lace from blackhairspray when I get my check next week. On top of that they set me a condition cap that I didn't order and the lacefront tape that  I  did order didn't arrive and when I called the lady Aida(doesn't speak a lick on English) said it was on back order and they would get it to me in 2 weeks. Basically I'll get it in another month knowing how long their shipping is. I'm grateful that the laces I ordered came with some free pieces of tape. I'm not a very happy camper. I feel I waited all this time for nothing! I'm braiding my hair and cutting the lace and will put pics up tonight.


----------



## mz. new~new (Jan 8, 2010)

Hmmm... I've never had trouble with Hairsisters. I've been ordering from them for at least 2 years. I never put a different color for my 2nd choice. If I want a "1b", I select "1b" for both options. And I always receive my packages in a week or less.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 8, 2010)

I ordered before Christmas  didn't get the great deals, and didn't get my hair until the day I posted which was January 5 I think.


----------



## l_choice2001 (Jan 8, 2010)

hey ladies its been awhile but im back!!!! i would love to join this challenge here are some new pieces i have been rocking  so far






Outre Quick Weave Barbara 1b i cut about a inch or so off





Foxy SIlver Wig Collection in Jaime( itsa good idead to look in the silver collections for pieces they come in ALL colors and they have awesome styles that could fit any age)





Modu Anytime True Match 1/2 wig Tm-153


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 8, 2010)

mz. new~new said:


> Hmmm... I've never had trouble with Hairsisters. I've been ordering from them for at least 2 years. I never put a different color for my 2nd choice. If I want a "1b", I select "1b" for both options. And I always receive my packages in a week or less.



I ordered when they had their Christmas sale going on so maybe that's why. There's a few threads on their cust serv


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 8, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> Ladies please save your time, energy, and money and DO NOT order from Hairsisters. I got my package after waiting close to 2 weeks. Once I opened the box every single pckg had a rip, tear, or hole in it. I'm not sure if it's poor packaging by HS or UPS being careless. Out of the 4 wigs I ordered only 2 of them were in my first color choice, mind you when I ordered nothing was on back order. My mom said they were probably returns from someone else  . So all of the wigs are P 130 or 27. I'm going to order a solid color lace from blackhairspray when I get my check next week. On top of that they set me a condition cap that I didn't order and the lacefront tape that I did order didn't arrive and when I called the lady Aida(doesn't speak a lick on English) said it was on back order and they would get it to me in 2 weeks. Basically I'll get it in another month knowing how long their shipping is. I'm grateful that the laces I ordered came with some free pieces of tape. I'm not a very happy camper. I feel I waited all this time for nothing! I'm braiding my hair and cutting the lace and will put pics up tonight.


 
Dang I hate to hear that. My first choice was the same color as my second so they better not send me nothing else but a #2.


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 8, 2010)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Dang I hate to hear that. My first choice was the same color as my second so they better not send me nothing else but a #2.



I hope it's fine. When you logged on did it say shipped or processing? I think they weren't prepared for the holiday rush/sale they had


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2010)

Reporting in....I have been Wigging it since a week or two before the Holidays.  I must say I am enjoying it.  

Never have to worry about a "Bad Hair Day" Can Moisturize to the Max Underneath and It keeps the Head Warm in this Sub-Zero Artic Mid-Western Weather.

Another reason I am thoroughly enjoying this, thus far, is because it is giving me the Opportunity to use up a Bunch of Creamy Moisturizers I had on hand as well as Oil(s) For Sealing.

So, it's helping me keep my Hair Protecting and I am _using up stuff_ in My Stash, it would have taken me Eons to get to.  (Which is part of my 2010 Hair Goals) To Shop My Stash.

So.....I'm Lovin' It!


----------



## makeupgirl (Jan 8, 2010)

I have to go to the BSS.  I have to physically see what i'm buying when it comes to something as sensitive as hair.  Maybe one day I'll get the nerve to do so but for right now I'll stick with going to the BSS on my way to work.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 8, 2010)

im loving the low maintance


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jan 8, 2010)

Still  hanging in there....I love just being able to get up and go! I'm still babying my edges though..Lord knows I can't handle bald edges.....grrrr


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 8, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> I hope it's fine. When you logged on did it say shipped or processing? I think they weren't prepared for the holiday rush/sale they had


Shipped on.....


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi All 

Checking in , wearing Amy half wig daily, everyone states they like the new look. Contiue to treat my hair weekly with DC and oils. I purchased three new half wigs fromm BSS stores. Be blessed


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Jan 8, 2010)

Did anyone recive a 15% off coupon for hair sisters. They said it would be automatically applied to my account due to all the xmas sale confusion.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jan 9, 2010)

VirGoViXxEn said:


> Did anyone recive a 15% off coupon for hair sisters. They said it would be automatically applied to my account due to all the xmas sale confusion.



Yep, I got one a couple of hours ago.  Just when I thought I spent too much on hair.


----------



## fatimablush (Jan 9, 2010)

my wigs came today..

I washed my hair applied leave in conditioner, sealed with hairveda and massaged black castor oil into my scalp and edges.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 9, 2010)

That was a great tip upthread of checking out the Old Lady brands of wigs... Silver Fox or whatever, lol I forget what it's called. I find that those styles often look more realistic but I never even thought about them coming in non-grey colors! D'uh on my part!


----------



## Queen_Earth (Jan 9, 2010)

I got my three new hair wigs today from hairsisters...I am glad because I have been reading all the negative reviews on here lately and had started to get nervous...I ordered them on the first of the year...pulled each one out the package put it on and ran fingers through...I am satisfied with all of them with the anticipation it will look better once I really put them on...I wont do that for another two weeks but I will be sure to document and post when I do...I got the Baligirl, JoJo and Cleopatra--Cleo feels really, really, pretty...Baligirl falls weird, I gotta play with it some more... JoJo is MONEY--a lacefront, she feels really nice, nice sheen, but imma have to give her some babyhair...


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 9, 2010)

VirGoViXxEn said:


> Did anyone recive a 15% off coupon for hair sisters. They said it would be automatically applied to my account due to all the xmas sale confusion.


Through email, yes.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jan 9, 2010)

Hairsisters *just *shipped my wigs yesterday.  Never had a problem with them before.  Usually I get my wigs in 4 days.


----------



## mocha.li (Jan 9, 2010)

I received a coupon as well.  I have a couple of questions
1.  Does anyone baggy under their wigs
2.  Does anyone have issues with the combs?  The back comb has caused bumps in the back of my head,is there anyway to avoid this?


----------



## katote (Jan 9, 2010)

The Wig Challenge 2010 should be a sticky.


----------



## aa9746 (Jan 9, 2010)

mocha.li said:


> I received a coupon as well. I have a couple of questions
> 1. Does anyone baggy under their wigs
> 2. Does anyone have issues with the combs? The back comb has caused bumps in the back of my head,is there anyway to avoid this?


 
1. yes
2. i don't use the combs


----------



## aa9746 (Jan 9, 2010)

Bought 2 wigs today at the BSS: 

Princess Monica Ez-On Cap Wig


----------



## aa9746 (Jan 9, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> That was a great tip upthread of checking out the Old Lady brands of wigs... Silver Fox or whatever, lol I forget what it's called. I find that those styles often look more realistic but I never even thought about them coming in non-grey colors! D'uh on my part!


 
I see you have a lot of progress in your siggy. Was it from wearing wigs???


----------



## Lady S (Jan 9, 2010)

mocha.li said:


> I received a coupon as well.  I have a couple of questions
> 1.  Does anyone baggy under their wigs
> 2.  Does anyone have issues with the combs?  The back comb has caused bumps in the back of my head,is there anyway to avoid this?



1.  I don't.  I don't think it would work with my big ol' head.

2. I used to.  I've used hair grease and/or oil to lubricate.  I've also placed them between the wig cap and the top of my hair instead of in my hair.  Lately I haven't used the combs and just pins the crap out of it.


----------



## SelfStyled (Jan 10, 2010)

*Mocha Li*- I cut the combs out, cause they make my scalp sore.


Just checking in...I am getting ready to do my wash and DC. This past week, I cornrowed my hair underneath my wig, and I have to say I really liked it.  I left only my bangs out and flatironed them.I only did two cornrows, being lazy, and they were thick underneath my wig.  I think I will do 4 this time, and see how I like. I was always afraid that my hair would not be able to get moisture with braids in it.  I took down a braid and it seemed nice and moisturized.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jan 10, 2010)

Question...

What does everyone put on their braided hair?  I think I will try shea butter this week.

I'm so excited!  My custom unit from China arrived yesterday, a light yaki.  I only had a quick peek but I think It's a winner.  I'll wait till DH goes out before I go to work on it though.


----------



## SelfStyled (Jan 10, 2010)

lwilliams- You sound like me, I have been known to destroy the cardboard  boxes as soon as they come- to confiscate the evidence of more wigs. I tried 2 different things this week with my braids.  I sprayed Aussie Hair Insurance a few times, and a few times I coated my braids with a creamy moisturizer.  I think I liked the creamy moisturizer better. The ends of the braids I either saturated with argan oil or castor oil.


----------



## mocha.li (Jan 10, 2010)

thanks for the responses, ladies


----------



## Lady S (Jan 10, 2010)

I made the mistake of making a deal with a friend where if she didn't buy anything from VS, I wouldn't buy another wig for a month (we're both broke).

Hairsisters is having an Outre wig sale and I want one of their lace fronts.  We're going to ignore the fact that it's straight hair and I struggle with straight hair.  It's so darn cute.

Sorry, I had to share.  Carry on.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 10, 2010)

My Bali Girl came in Friday, but my other is on back order.
I will put Bali Girl on Tuesday after my wash and make her me.


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 10, 2010)

ms b I thought you said they shipped out


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jan 10, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> lwilliams- You sound like me, I have been known to destroy the cardboard  boxes as soon as they come- to confiscate the evidence of more wigs. I tried 2 different things this week with my braids.  I sprayed Aussie Hair Insurance a few times, and a few times I coated my braids with a creamy moisturizer.  I think I liked the creamy moisturizer better. The ends of the braids I either saturated with argan oil or castor oil.



oh Selfstyled, don't get me started!  lol  
I purchased one half wig a few months back and couldn't believe how easy, cute and inexpensive it was.  Now I've received 7 in the mail in the last 10 days!   I managed to open all the packages when no one was around but now I'm struggling on where to keep this collection that exploded all of the sudden.

I'm thinking about setting them up on wig heads in the guess room closet.  DH never goes in there.  Well, probably not till I start keeping wigs in there.  lol

DH didn't know about the first unit.  I'm always making concoctions for my hair so he just thought I did some really good treatment.  He found out a month later and when he did it was all jokes.  He was home with DD and found it so he just had to put it on and take photos of himself.

Marrying a guy with a sense of humor is all good till he starts playing with my wig!  lol

Here is another question...

Does anyone have a SO/DH that doesn't know they are wigging it?

I'm not really hiding the fact but my wig styles are somewhat close to my own length.  I also keep it on till bed time.  I just don't think the braids I have in are that attractive after sitting under a wig cap for a few days.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 12, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> ms b I thought you said they shipped out


 They did, I got Mariah today and Bali Girl came Friday....


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 13, 2010)

I put my hair in 4 cornrows and this is my second day wearing Bali Girl, I will take pics tomorrow and post for yall. I will wear my hair like this until nxt Tuesday then wash and redo it.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 13, 2010)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> They did, I got Mariah today and Bali Girl came Friday....


 

Do you like Bali girl?


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jan 13, 2010)

[URL=http://s992.photobucket.com/albums/af45/lwilliams1922/Sabina/?action=view&current=CIMG0314sm.jpg][IMG]http://i992.photobucket.com/albums/af45/lwilliams1922/Sabina/th_CIMG0314sm.jpg[/URL][/IMG]









This is Sabina.  
I really like it but I'm having a tough time with blending.  I think it's a combination of user error and my hairline starting so far back.

anyone have any tips?



---still trying to get photos on here.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 13, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> So how did you fix the Bali Girl?


 
I apologize I over looked this...

I brushed her, sprayed her, pinned her tucked her and after that she was wearable 

My husband liked it and I liked it enough to walk out the door to class.  She is my least favorite, but I will wear her just to get my monies worth!


----------



## carolinetwin (Jan 13, 2010)

MrsdeReyes said:


> Hi, I sent you a pm last night about joining up- can my name please be added?
> 
> thanks!



Your hair grew so much in 3 months!I'm eyeing it jealously  what's your regime and how did you manage your hair while it grew?. Sometimes I get disheartened by all the women with long (anything past neck length is long to me) hair and find it difficult to imagine my hair growing even to neck length 
Just also wondering what you ladies do with your hair under the wig?


----------



## SelfStyled (Jan 13, 2010)

*Lwilliams*- I like Sabina, she looks very cute on you. When I don't feel like blending I will just rock my half wigs with a black headband.  I tie down my hair with a scarf for 30 min just to get my front edges to lay down- put the wig on and go.

*Carolinetwin*- I understand your frustration, hang in there and I am sure that your hair will reap the benefits.  

I tried cornrows under my wig last week, I liked them  until it was time to detangle. I lost so much hair. I know it's normal to shed, yadda, yadda. But I felt so uncomfortable with that amount of shedding. I don't have that much hair to begin with.  This week, I am moisturizing and sealing every day and putting my hair in 1 or 2 plaits, my hair is doing much better this way, feels more moisturized, and shedding is back to normal.


----------



## swalker31 (Jan 13, 2010)

I would love to join this challenge as well. One important tip that I learned the hard way is to remove the combs from the wig.  I experienced some major damage from one small comb in the back of my head.  HTH


----------



## Bnster (Jan 13, 2010)

Not missing a beat, PSing so far. - Checking in


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 14, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Do you like Bali girl?


 Yea she cool and all. I still need to break her in.....


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 14, 2010)

carolinetwin said:


> Your hair grew so much in 3 months!I'm eyeing it jealously  what's your regime and how did you manage your hair while it grew?. Sometimes I get disheartened by all the women with long (anything past neck length is long to me) hair and find it difficult to imagine my hair growing even to neck length
> Just also wondering what you ladies do with your hair under the wig?


 
I braid it and just spray it with moisturizer 2x/day.


----------



## carolinetwin (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks Selfstyled and all the other ladies. I'm keeping my head up and you are all an inspiration to me


----------



## NikkiNee (Jan 14, 2010)

I think I am up for this challeneg. Can I be added.. I just bought a NICE lacefront synthetic weave and had her cut the lace out for me. I plan to co poo and deep condition twice a week. I have a question... can keracare silken seal be used on dry as well as wet. also what do you seal your ends with? I am conrrowing myhair but not sure how to seal and what to do with the ends of my braids once i cornrow my hair back


----------



## Anew (Jan 14, 2010)

NikkiNee said:


> I think I am up for this challeneg. Can I be added.. I just bought a NICE lacefront synthetic weave and had her cut the lace out for me. I plan to co poo and deep condition twice a week. I have a question... can keracare silken seal be used on dry as well as wet. also what do you seal your ends with? I am conrrowing myhair but not sure how to seal and what to do with the ends of my braids once i cornrow my hair back


 I seal with EVOO, castor oil or coconut oil

When I wore wigs I used a pin and pinned them up on braids, about two. I'd make two plaits out of my braids, then pin it up


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 14, 2010)

I think I am going to cut Bali Girl bangs tomorrow.


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (Jan 16, 2010)

Checking in with a starting picture. 4 months total natural.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jan 16, 2010)

Finally got my half wigs.  Outre Jessica is killing it.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 17, 2010)

carolinetwin said:


> Your hair grew so much in 3 months!I'm eyeing it jealously  what's your regime and how did you manage your hair while it grew?. Sometimes I get disheartened by all the women with long (anything past neck length is long to me) hair and find it difficult to imagine my hair growing even to neck length
> *Just also wondering what you ladies do with your hair under the wig?*



Hi there! I know you weren't talking to me  but I just wanted to say that your hair can and will grow to neck length and longer  After my BC my hair was about the length you have in your avatar. Now look at where I am three years later. If you hang in there and stay consistent with your reggie, you will be  in no time at all. Feel free to PM me any time if you have questions 

What I do under my wig is pretty simple. When I cornrow my hair up, I make sure to massage some deep conditioner into it. I use Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner most often. Then I seal it with coconut oil. Other oils can work just fine as well. Then I arrange my cornrows to look as flat as possible by sticking the "tails" here and there, lol. After that I put on a stretchy net.. the kind you can use as a weaving net. They are like $4 each and you can wash them and reuse them over and over. Then I tie on something made of silk or satin... or even sateen lol like a durag! (make sure it's black!!!) and on goes the wig. 

Anyhoo, I am fighting the temptation to buy MORE wigs! I have a zillion that just don't look good on me (Hello Bali Girl ) and I am just fighting to keep away from hairsisters and savebeauty   

Sigh.


----------



## mezzogirl (Jan 18, 2010)

CurliDiva said:


> *Why "un"offically* - this is one of the most laid back challenges - you can start and stop how often as you want!


 
I'm afraid I may not be consistent in keeping a wig on my head.  From my understanding, we are to keep a wig on unless we're at home.  If we are alllowed to wear our uncovered hair in public, I will officially participate.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jan 18, 2010)

He Ya'll just checking in! I finished deep conditioning and washing for the week. I put some new cornrows in!! I've been watching youtube videos alll night and I think I'm going to make my own wig this go round. I still have a wig that I rock daily, but I think I'm ready for a change!


----------



## mezzogirl (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey everybody, 
How long do your wigs last if you wear them daily?  Should I expect to keep my wig for 3 weeks or 3 months?  I bought a human hair half wig and synthetic full wig.  Look forward to your responses.


----------



## LittleMissScientist (Jan 18, 2010)

Tammy has made wig-wearing a way of life for me   Seriously, this is the best half-wig ever! I'm going to order 3-4 more and I'll be set through early summer.

My hair is in two individual plaits that are criss-crossed and secured with a bobby pin.

I can tell I am retaining a ton of length because each braid reaches all the way to the top of the other side of my head. Almost like a "braid halo". I love to swing the braids around and feel them fly around and slap my back. lol. Yes, I am weird. Leave me alone 

Lady Paniolo, why are you on a weave/wig hiatus? Did they help you get to your current length?


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jan 18, 2010)

mezzogirl said:


> Hey everybody,
> How long do your wigs last if you wear them daily?  Should I expect to keep my wig for 3 weeks or 3 months?  I bought a human hair half wig and synthetic full wig.  Look forward to your responses.





Synthetic and human hair wigs  ---> 3-4 weeks
I've paid from $14- $30

Remy hair wigs   --->  6-12 months
I pay about 175 for 14-16 inches


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Jan 18, 2010)

how often should i wash my human hair wig? i worked out with it the first time i wore it and it looked horrible after. I was able to bring it back to its original state after washing. How often are you lagies washing yours? 

Thanks!


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 18, 2010)

mezzogirl said:


> I'm afraid I may not be consistent in keeping a wig on my head. *From my understanding, we are to keep a wig on unless we're at home.* If we are alllowed to wear our uncovered hair in public, I will officially participate.


 
 Not so, the wig challenge is not about NEVER seeing your real hair!

You could actually care for and touch your "real" hair and scalp more with a WIG than with a weave, braids, or twists! Many ladies with those styles are afraid to wash in favor of have the style stay longer.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 18, 2010)

mezzogirl said:


> Hey everybody,
> *How long do your wigs last if you wear them daily?* Should I expect to keep my wig for 3 weeks or 3 months? I bought a human hair half wig and synthetic full wig. Look forward to your responses.


 

I can get 4-6 months wear out a synthic WIG. With so many style and color options - I tend to rotate WIGS depending on my moods and fashion look.


----------



## MizzBrit (Jan 18, 2010)

idk if i joined this challenge or not but im currently in tammy..first half wig and i love it...im a 4B natural..my hair seemed too long in the front to blend..and i didnt want any hair out anyway.so i did it up with just some eco gel and a headband.


----------



## SelfStyled (Jan 18, 2010)

My synthetics wigs last from 3-6 months. I have one human one that is a year old and still ticking. As far as washing goes, I don't really have any hard fast rules about how often I wash my wigs. When the ends start getting rough, I will soak for a few hours and fabric softener.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 18, 2010)

Lovin' Wiggin' !  It's such a Great Alternative to Winter Hats, Scarves never a Bad Hair Day and it Keeps Your Head Warm!

It Allows me to Moisturize my Hair in the Morning (under my Durag) & Evening before Bed. It's working great for me.  

I'd like to venture into some different styles 

I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 18, 2010)

Still wearing Bali Girl and I havent cut her yet, I will try to get pics up soon. I have been busy with school.


----------



## determined_to_grow (Jan 18, 2010)

CurliDiva said:


> I can get 4-6 months wear out a synthic WIG. With so many style and color options - I tend to rotate WIGS depending on my moods and fashion look.



Hey Curlidiva,  Can you please tell us how you are able to maintain your wigs.  Especially how you are able to keep your wigs for 6 months....  

I am not in this challenge but I am addicted to wigs...  TAMMY has changed my life and my outlook on hair (and has helped in this transition) I can definitely wear wigs for the next 3 yrs!!!!!


----------



## Bnster (Jan 18, 2010)

Have been wearing my phony ponytail everyday so far. Just need to find some variation to the type of phony ponytail with the clip.  I want to try the ones without the clip but afraid it will fall out.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 18, 2010)

LittleMissScientist said:


> Lady Paniolo, why are you on a weave/wig hiatus? Did they help you get to your current length?



I am not on a wig hiatus... wigs are zero damage, for me. For some reason, I am sorely tempted to put in a weave. EVERY time I have worn a weave I have paid the price  yet for some reason (glutton for punishment?) I just keep trying it again thinking this time will be different  My hair and weaves have an abusive relationship 

Wigs on the other hand are perfect. I did wear them for over a year of my HHJ and yes they did help me get to my current length.  Wigs are like weaves but better! There is no thread to cut, no painfully tight braids, WAY cheaper, and so easy. Go from a doobie to a pixie to a Lady Godiva in 30 seconds!  

It doesn't help matters that I paid for 16 inch human Wet 'n Wavy hair and have yet to install it... well I did for like one day and took it out.  So now that hair is calling to me with its siren song... trying to lure me and my hair onto the rocks!


----------



## darlingdiva (Jan 19, 2010)

I am checking in for the first time this year.  I forgot the name of my wig, but it's curly and neck length.  I just spray it w/ the cheap hair spray from the 99 cent store.  What do you guys put on your wigs?

I like the wig b/c it fits in well w/ my lifestyle.  It's low maintenance.


----------



## aa9746 (Jan 19, 2010)

darlingdiva said:


> I am checking in for the first time this year. I forgot the name of my wig, but it's curly and neck length. I just spray it w/ the cheap hair spray from the 99 cent store. What do you guys put on your wigs?
> 
> I like the wig b/c it fits in well w/ my lifestyle. It's low maintenance.


 
I started using wig spray for the first time this year and it really makes a difference and works better than the oil sheen spray I was using. It keeps my wig from looking ragedy! It's called DeMert Wig Lusterizer & Conditioner.


----------



## MizzBrit (Jan 19, 2010)

i only use water..i plan to wig up for a while


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 19, 2010)

I washed my hair today, I will put my wig back on soon.


----------



## ellcee34 (Jan 19, 2010)

Still wigging it! This is really helping me keep my hands out of my hair, and hopefully, retain whatever length I get.

Quick question: I have a human hair wig now that I'd like to last me a while. Is there a way to reduce shedding? Maybe there's a wig sealer out there? Any ideas would be great...Thanks!


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Jan 19, 2010)

You know, I have not worn a wig since I started this challenge? Not even my beloved Tammy

I have gone to the BSS in my area, and most of them only have straight styles. I only want curly, b/c I don't want to have to straighten my hair...and I'm being lazy about doing my hair so I've been nappy-bunning it (not combing it or anything) I should be ashamed of myself, for real...

but I'm going to go to hairsisters to order the one that I want.


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 20, 2010)

Sorry ladies I've been bad with checking in lately. I've still been wigging it. I was only washing my hair on Weds but I felt that wasn't enough so I went back to my DCing on Weds and Sun. I keep my hair in six big cornrows underneath. I just learned how to cornrow so they're not aesthetically pleasing but no one sees them.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 20, 2010)

determined_to_grow said:


> Hey Curlidiva, *Can you please tell us how you are able to maintain your wigs.* Especially how you are able to keep your wigs for 6 months....
> 
> I am not in this challenge but I am addicted to wigs... TAMMY has changed my life and my outlook on hair (and has helped in this transition) I can definitely wear wigs for the next 3 yrs!!!!!


 
Here are some QUICK tips:

·        If you find a wig you LOVE, go back and buy another! I've fallen in love with a wig only to forget "months later" what I bought or learn that it is discontinued. 

·        Keep the wig that you are wearing on a WIG HEAD at all time. You can store any extra (and I know we all have extra wigs ) in the plastic or box - just make sure they are clean and product-free before storing.

·        This will help your wig to retain its shape, plus it is the easiest way for you to examine and style your wig!

·        I personally don’t apply any products such as sheen spray, pomade, gel to my wigs – the only product I use is fabric softener! Yes, I said the same stuff you add to your laundry! Again any liquid fabric softener will do – I use the cheap (dollar store or walmart brand). 

·        To wash my wigs: I fill my bath sink with warm water and shampoo and let slush my wigs around softly. I make sure that the wig interior base fabric, adjustment bands (I cut out the combs) are extra clean. I smooth my hands down the length of the strands – but again very gentle – no scrubbing! Rinse. Rinse. And then rinse again!

·        To condition my wigs: I fill the sink again with cold water and FARIC SOFTENER and let my wig soak! Lightly rinse with cold water and then hang to drip dry (I just hook mine onto the shower to dry).


*Trust me, fabric softener will make any WIG LOOK AND FEEL NEW!  I repeat FABRIC SOFTENER WILL MAKE ANY WIG LOOK AND FEEL NEW!  *

Do not try to comb, brush, or even wear the wig in anyway until it is completely (including the interior fabric) DRY. This is where, having another wig in the same style come in handy….


·        To refresh (between washes) my wigs: I spray with a mixture of fabric softener and water from a spray bottle! This works wonders for both straight and curly/kinky wig styles.


----------



## mz. new~new (Jan 20, 2010)

Sensationnel HZ-7009 (again, lol) with micros in the front. 
I purchased Sensationnel Instant Ponytail HZ-P006 and cut hair off of it for the micros.


----------



## mz. new~new (Jan 20, 2010)

CurliDiva: Great tips! Thanks so much for sharing... I could save A LOT of money following your advice. lol.


----------



## Cheekychica (Jan 20, 2010)

First time checking in but I just came back from vacation. I am happy to say that I'm still wigging it. Yesterday I ordered 2 more Carefree Mimi's (my favourite wig). I am currently rocking BJ's Kimora lf in 1b.

Carefree's Mimi





I'll have to come back to add a pic of Kimora later (it's still on my cam)


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 20, 2010)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I think I am going to cut Bali Girl bangs tomorrow.


 

I am going to copy you with this maybe I can dress her up more!

I have been rocking my Elise and I an going back for another. I absolutely am in LOVE!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 20, 2010)

You look very nice with these MrsDereyes, HOpe you had fun on your vacation. I need another!



MrsdeReyes said:


> First time checking in but I just came back from vacation. I am happy to say that I'm still wigging it. Yesterday I ordered 2 more Carefree Mimi's (my favourite wig). I am currently rocking BJ's Kimora lf in 1b.
> 
> Carefree's Mimi
> 
> ...





CURLDIVA thanks for the Tips I am going to buy some fabric softner and try it on my pieces! Thanks so much!


----------



## l_choice2001 (Jan 21, 2010)

hey ladies checking in washing once a week and doing two strand twist and wigging it up!

saw this wig today what do you guys think? 
http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/wigboxwigmvi.html


----------



## determined_to_grow (Jan 21, 2010)

i love this thread!!!  You ladies taught me about Tammy and many others.  Now, I have quite a few wigs and the only wig that looks good on me is Tammy.  After reading thousands of reviews on Bali girl I took the plunge and ordered her and she gives me a cone head!  She looks horrible - really horrible...  I just dont understand why... I think I am going to stick with Tammy for the next few years.


----------



## HauteHairGurl (Jan 21, 2010)

l_choice2001 said:


> hey ladies checking in washing once a week and doing two strand twist and wigging it up!
> 
> saw this wig today what do you guys think?
> http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/wigboxwigmvi.html



Choice, I like it but I would like to see it on as well


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 21, 2010)

I ordered me a few hair pieces today, I only have $100 left for the year to spend on hair pieces.

I am so excited! I had to reorder Elise because I love it and will be wearing this for the summer definitely. I also bought a half wig that looks very similar to Elise but I am able to wear it back with a head band, makes it look more natural.


----------



## SelfStyled (Jan 21, 2010)

Mrs Red Eyes- that wig looks incredible on you.

Curli- thanks so much for the tips. I agree wholeheartedly about the fabric softener tip, I have saved many, many a wig by a nice soak in some fabric softener.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 21, 2010)

Curli and Self Styled

I have a wig that the ends started to look fraggly, scraggly and raggly, will the fabric softner heal those strands or should continue to snip them? TIA


----------



## Cheekychica (Jan 21, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> *Mrs Red Eyes- *that wig looks incredible on you.
> Curli- thanks so much for the tips. I agree wholeheartedly about the fabric softener tip, I have saved many, many a wig by a nice soak in some fabric softener.



I assume that was for me  

Thank you! I love this wig  It is a staple in my collection from now on.


----------



## Cheekychica (Jan 21, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *You look very nice with these MrsDereyes, HOpe you had fun on your vacation. I need another!
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks JJamiah! I am so not used to being back at work. That's the problem with longer vacations- the transition when you get back can be longer. I have hardly done any work since I've been back.


----------



## SelfStyled (Jan 21, 2010)

MrsdeReyes said:


> I assume that was for me
> 
> Thank you! I love this wig  It is a staple in my collection from now on.


 
Yes girl it was for you- which one is that again?


----------



## SelfStyled (Jan 21, 2010)

Nevermind, I jusw went back to read which one in the original post. I just googled the brand and it looks 10x better on you than the wig model.


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Jan 21, 2010)

My Version of Outre's Tammy....


----------



## Cheekychica (Jan 21, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> Nevermind, I jusw went back to read which one in the original post. I just googled the brand and it looks 10x better on you than the wig model.




Thanks!  I never would have gotten it based on that picture. I found it on Luxurius Hair Boutique website (although I've re-ordered from a different site that was cheaper). LHB has it on a mannequin and I couldn't resist it. 

http://www.lhboutique.com/Care-Free-Lace-Front-Wig-Mimi-p/cfmimi.htm


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 21, 2010)

determined_to_grow said:


> i love this thread!!!  You ladies taught me about Tammy and many others.  Now, I have quite a few wigs and the only wig that looks good on me is Tammy.  After reading thousands of reviews on Bali girl I took the plunge and ordered her and she gives me a cone head!  She looks horrible - really horrible...  I just dont understand why... I think I am going to stick with Tammy for the next few years.



Oh man... Bali Girl is the ugliest wig I have ever bought. I mean, really. I put it on my head and I felt like laughing and crying at the same time. It was atrocious. I admire ladies who are trying to work with it... it was just NOT happening for me. I still have that sucker sitting in a box. It will NOT be going on my head anytime soon.

I've been wearing my wig whenever I leave the house. The one I've been wearing so much that DH and I simply refer to it as "my/your wig" though I own like 15 wigs, lol, is Java Girl. ETA: Can you imagine the looks I'm going to get in my neighborhood when folks see me with my hair out!?! They have seen me wearing Java Girl for like a year lol.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Jan 21, 2010)

Distorted Barbie said:


> My Verion of Outre's Tammy....



I love it!!! gorgeous!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 21, 2010)

I am back to wigging it, I did cut the bangs on Bali I should have some pics up soon.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Jan 21, 2010)

I checking in still wearing half a wigs, con 2x weekly, oils, henna, MTG and MN , will keep you posted .


----------



## MizzBrit (Jan 22, 2010)

MrsdeReyes said:


> First time checking in but I just came back from vacation. I am happy to say that I'm still wigging it. Yesterday I ordered 2 more Carefree Mimi's (my favourite wig). I am currently rocking BJ's Kimora lf in 1b.
> 
> Carefree's Mimi
> 
> ...



omg i love it where did u get it from?


----------



## MizzBrit (Jan 22, 2010)

Distorted Barbie said:


> My Verion of Outre's Tammy....



i like yours..did you leave any of your hair out?


----------



## determined_to_grow (Jan 22, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Oh man... Bali Girl is the ugliest wig I have ever bought. I mean, really. I put it on my head and I felt like laughing and crying at the same time. It was atrocious. I admire ladies who are trying to work with it... it was just NOT happening for me. I still have that sucker sitting in a box. It will NOT be going on my head anytime soon.
> 
> I've been wearing my wig whenever I leave the house. The one I've been wearing so much that DH and I simply refer to it as "my/your wig" though I own like 15 wigs, lol, is Java Girl. ETA: Can you imagine the looks I'm going to get in my neighborhood when folks see me with my hair out!?! They have seen me wearing Java Girl for like a year lol.




LMBO - I thought I was the only one that struck out with Bali girl!!!!  Is that JAVA girl she is beautiful!!!!  OMG!!!  I am going to stick with TAMMY!!!!  I am so mad Bali girl didn't work out... Wow!!!  When people see your hair they are definitely going to "root you" (or want to)...


----------



## CandiedLipgloss (Jan 22, 2010)

Here I am in Model Model Carmen... I've been wearing her since Dec.


----------



## Cheekychica (Jan 22, 2010)

MizzBrit said:


> omg i love it where did u get it from?





MrsdeReyes said:


> Thanks!  I never would have gotten it based on that picture. *I found it on Luxurius Hair Boutique website (although I've re-ordered from a different site that was cheaper). LHB *has it on a mannequin and I couldn't resist it.
> 
> http://www.lhboutique.com/Care-Free-Lace-Front-Wig-Mimi-p/cfmimi.htm



Thanks MizzBrit! I included a link in my earlier post (sorry for quoting myself) for where I originally found it. I re-purchased it recently at http://www.ebonyline.com/al10533.html I've never ordered from this place before so I'm taking a chance to save some money.

HTH


----------



## Cheekychica (Jan 22, 2010)

determined_to_grow said:


> LMBO - I thought I was the only one that struck out with Bali girl!!!!  Is that JAVA girl she is beautiful!!!!  OMG!!!  I am going to stick with TAMMY!!!!  I am so mad Bali girl didn't work out... Wow!!!  When people see your hair they are definitely going to "root you" (or want to)...




I have Bali girl too and I haaaate it. It still looks silky new because I rarely wear it. It's too shiny, fake looking, it's so annoy how the hair falls and pokes me in my eye. I hate it with a passion.

I'm currently wearing the Beverly Johnson Kimora while I wait for my new Mimi's to arrive. Here are some pics!

Please ignore my smudged mascara





In Santo Domingo (showing of my shoe purchase)


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 22, 2010)

You ladies are making me want to buy more wigs


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Jan 22, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> You ladies are making me want to buy more wigs


 I love that smiley.


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 22, 2010)

to get rid of the "conehead" effect on a wig, just spray some oil sheen on the top and turn it inside out for a couple days on a wig stand or mannequin and it should be gone. HTH


----------



## Ebonybunny (Jan 22, 2010)

Is it too late? I want in please :] I love half wigs


----------



## jry2lnghair (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm so upset with myself.  I just placed an order on BHS for "Tammy" and the cost w/S&H as $26.21.  After placing the order I when on to HairSisters just to check their price and sure nuff it would've cost me $5. less there.  Oh well, damage is done.  I can't wait to get it.  I've been hearing nothing, but great reviews about "Tammy".  I just hope he looks good on me.


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Jan 22, 2010)

This is "Michelle" I got her from clairhair.com


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Jan 22, 2010)

MizzBrit said:


> i like yours..did you leave any of your hair out?


 
Thank you...Just a TINY pinch in the front


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey! I just went to Hairsisters to buy Tammy and they didn't have any (Grrrrr.....) so I ended up buying a half wig and a full wig from Savebeauty. I was too salty that HS didn't have it, and now I hear that they DO? I guess their ghetto arse search engine wasn't firing right.

ETA: so I just went to Hairsisters and bought Tammy, along with 4 other wigs/half wigs!  Don't tell DH!


----------



## Tif392002 (Jan 22, 2010)

iM CHECKING IN, still wigging it. and hair thriving too.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 22, 2010)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> I love that smiley.
> 
> ETA: My cousin and I. She's on the left wearing "Angie" by Eve, and I'm wearing *"La Jay" by Vanessa Express Weave*. Neither of us left our hair out, we simply slicked down our hairline with elasta qp glaze, secured our wigs and were on our way.


 Where did you get her from?


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 22, 2010)

This is Bali Girl before I cut the bangs.....The pics are crappy bc I used my camera phone.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 22, 2010)

Do you ladies know anything similar to this?


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 24, 2010)

^^ That is super cute! It looks kinda like Tammy to me... it looks fab on you


----------



## halee_J (Jan 24, 2010)

Just checking in. Still wiggin it. Gave my wig a super short cut so now it looks almost identical to my hair in my siggy. Couldn't deal with the curls swangin' all over the place LOL.


----------



## Dannibear86 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey Ladies just checking in 

I have been wigging for a about a month now an I am loving how easy the whole process is. ( I think it's going to make even lazier lol) I am hoping that by doing this and using a daily moisturizer combined with castor and coconut oils that I can help my ends out. I am going to get a few inchs trimmed off in a week or so (for graduation yay!!!! sorry had to throw that in there lol)  and I am hoping that my new wig reggie will help me to maintain my ends and help with retention. 

Here are a few pictures of the wigs I have been wearing. I posted these (plus more) over in the half wig gallery thread as well so if these are a repeat for some of you sorry. 

The 1st one is Kendis by Outre. The 2nd one is Shakra by Outre


----------



## Dannibear86 (Jan 24, 2010)

The 1st one is Coconut Girl by FreeTress ( I used the really small perm rods in the front as suggested by muffinismylovers on youtube to help blend the front) 

The 2nd one is Marbella girl by Freetress. I have been wearing her all week and I really like her a lot.


----------



## aa9746 (Jan 24, 2010)

Dannibear86 said:


> The 1st one is Coconut Girl by FreeTress ( I used the really small perm rods in the front as suggested by muffinismylovers on youtube to help blend the front)
> 
> The 2nd one is Marbella girl by Freetress. I have been wearing her all week and I really like her a lot.


 
Both look very nice!


----------



## CandiedLipgloss (Jan 24, 2010)

How much is shipping on hairsisters? i tried to check out once and was like forget it when I saw it was $30+ for S&H....erplexed


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Jan 24, 2010)

Dannibear86 said:


> The 1st one is Coconut Girl by FreeTress ( I used the really small perm rods in the front as suggested by muffinismylovers on youtube to help blend the front)
> 
> The 2nd one is Marbella girl by Freetress. I have been wearing her all week and I really like her a lot.



they both are cute, but "coconut girl" is my fave ... niiiiiice!


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Jan 24, 2010)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Where did you get her from?


 At a local bss. Haven't been able to find it online. If memory serves me correctly, Beverly Johnson has a similar style. 

ETA: It's Beverley Johnson HW30. As usual, the pic doesn't do it justice, but she'll look just like La Jay with time.


----------



## alilfireball (Jan 24, 2010)

Count me in!! I will most def be wearing them til the summertime and if I'm not mid-back by then, i'll continue


----------



## angenoir (Jan 25, 2010)

This is a really insprirng thread. I am thinking of doing this from March when I take dwon my sew-in. I have retained a lot of growth with sew-ins but my edges have suffered a bit.

I am thinking of doing small cornrows under the wig for 3 weeks at a time. I will wash and condition every 3-4 days in the cornrows. Do you think this reggie would work?
I am hoping for APL by June 2010

PS: I bought two of these: http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/ViewDetail.php?product_id=7846&intName1=product_brand&intValue1=1&intName2=product_view_count&intValue2=5&intName3=&intValue3=&intName4=&intValue4=&sortName=product_sort&sortValue=desc&type=title


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 25, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> ^^ That is super cute! It looks kinda like Tammy to me... it looks fab on you


 
I thought Tammy was a braidout?


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 25, 2010)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> At a local bss. Haven't been able to find it online. If memory serves me correctly, Beverly Johnson has a similar style.
> 
> ETA: It's Beverley Johnson HW30. As usual, the pic doesn't do it justice, but she'll look just like La Jay with time.


Do they still carry them at your local BSS? I want La Jay now, not 3 weeks later LOL.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 26, 2010)

angenoir said:


> This is a really insprirng thread. I am thinking of doing this from March when I take dwon my sew-in. I have retained a lot of growth with sew-ins but my edges have suffered a bit.
> 
> I am thinking of doing small cornrows under the wig for 3 weeks at a time. I will wash and condition every 3-4 days in the cornrows. Do you think this reggie would work?
> I am hoping for APL by June 2010
> ...



Yeah, I think that reggie will work great. That's pretty much what I did all last year. My advice: cornrow in a beehive, not going straight back. If you go straight back you'll need to flip the ends up, which may damage your nape. I ripped all my nape hair out over the course of a few months doing that  Now my nape is only collar bone length, as opposed to the rest of my head 


Today I dug in some old boxes of wigs and pulled out some wigs that I hadn't worn in ages. I washed them and dipped them in fabric softener solution. Now they are drying, and after they are dry I'll comb them out. 

I  wigs!!!!


----------



## kurlybella (Jan 26, 2010)

add me in! i've been in a lace wig since dec and am about to make me a natural style wig.


----------



## kurlybella (Jan 26, 2010)

MrsdeReyes said:


>



love it! i'm going to order this wig to wear while i make my other wig. i have some BIG IDEAS for this wig! 


eta: on second thought. i want this one! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3Du_qEQh3o&feature=SeriesPlayList&p=85F9F5ECDAB985C5


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 26, 2010)

My wigs from Savebeauty came today. I got Genova Girl and New York Girl. The idea was that Genova was a half wig, but the box says fullcap and it has bangs and everything... sure fits like a full wig, even on my jumbo dome.

New York Girl is very classy and understated, perfect for wearing to an office job. 

The two wigs actually look very very similar to each other in real life... good thing I got NY girl in a 1b/30 and Genova in a 1b... which looks more like a 2  

Had to chuck out some old ratty chewed up wigs. Why is it that the Shake-n-go wigs last the least amount of time? Those wigs look like I ran over them with my car a couple times, even after the fabric softener treatment.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 26, 2010)

Duh! I forgot to put the pics... I don't have pics of me in them just yet.


----------



## Bluetopia (Jan 26, 2010)

MrsdeReyes - I've been stalking kimora for two weeks now...only thing stopping me is that I have a big head and lots of hair. is the wig cap large? all the lacefronts ive seen at the BSS have wigcaps so small I can barely even get them on. 



MrsdeReyes said:


> I have Bali girl too and I haaaate it. It still looks silky new because I rarely wear it. It's too shiny, fake looking, it's so annoy how the hair falls and pokes me in my eye. I hate it with a passion.
> 
> I'm currently wearing the Beverly Johnson Kimora while I wait for my new Mimi's to arrive. Here are some pics!
> 
> ...


 
ms_b_haven06 

Tammy is *most definately *a braid out. its not curly at all just wavy/crimped



ms_b_haven06 said:


> I thought Tammy was a braidout?


----------



## kurlybella (Jan 26, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> My advice: cornrow in a beehive, not going straight back. If you go straight back you'll need to flip the ends up, which may damage your nape. I ripped all my nape hair out over the course of a few months doing that  Now my nape is only collar bone length, as opposed to the rest of my head



i'm sorry that happened to you. i always braid back but i protect my nape with a horizontal braid. my kitchen is very long. doing a nape braid this way is just a good as a beehive if you have to braid yourself. 

see tut: http://kisforkinky.blogspot.com/2008/08/natural-gurl-mook.html


----------



## determined_to_grow (Jan 27, 2010)

OHHHH please add me!!!!  I will wear tammy for the next three yrs... The only cheap wig that looks good on me... I've been wearing a wig since 1/15/10 and I will continue to I love her!!!


----------



## kelkel (Jan 27, 2010)

I am still on deck.... Wearing my half wigs .... right now I am wearing a couple I bought from the swap mall until I can purchase some from hair sisters... I will post pics when I get my new girls in the mail....lol


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 27, 2010)

kurlybella said:


> i'm sorry that happened to you. i always braid back but i protect my nape with a horizontal braid. my kitchen is very long. doing a nape braid this way is just a good as a beehive if you have to braid yourself.
> 
> see tut: http://kisforkinky.blogspot.com/2008/08/natural-gurl-mook.html



Yeah, putting a horizontal braid across the bottom row or two can save you from my fate. It's a good alternative to the beehive. I guess because my braids are getting a bit long nowadays, the beehive works better. I don't have to chase the "tails" and corral them all  

I just wanted to put that out there, not only for you (sounds like your hair is doing great ) but for others in the challenge and lurkers as well.


----------



## Queen_Earth (Jan 27, 2010)

This week I finally tried two of the three wigs I bought! Sunday and Monday and Tuesday I wore Baligirl which I liked a lot! And today I whipped out Cleopatra and people went crazy!! Everyone loved the wig and gave me hella compliments (even men LMAO)--some people said I looked Beyoncesque (I dont)--but then a conversation was had and they all agreed that I looked like a little Naomi Campbell ( I wish! but I dont) ---I think she has worn a wig like this before though--I will say though this 2 is a little lighter than my other 2s and has some red/mahaghony  undertones


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jan 27, 2010)

Has any one tried this one?

SAGA REMI HAIR LACE FRONT WIG SASHA 
http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Vie...Name=product_sort&sortValue=desc&type=popular



  Price : $249.99  SALE  --->149.99


----------



## DaPPeR (Jan 27, 2010)

Started wearing my wig today...Ashanti China Bang by Euro Collection...I can't just wear a wig like that and wear mines with a winter hat.


----------



## Ebonybunny (Jan 27, 2010)

I am currently in a half wig 
My starting length is very uneven nl
I am currently 12 weeks post relaxer
My regimen:
Daily -
Moisterize w/ Elasta QP mango Butter or Scurl , Seal With tea tree oil
Pin ends under, place plastic cap on top (baggy)
Half wig

Every 2-3 days -
Cowash with suave humectant
air dry / apply HE LTR leav-in

1x per week
Deep Condition with Aussie 3 min



I still haven't found a regimen that is perfect for me (but I also haven't been to most consistent person), is there any thing I could add/subtract/ do differently that may improve my overall results?? ty :]


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Jan 27, 2010)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Do they still carry them at your local BSS? I want La Jay now, not 3 weeks later LOL.


 I have no idea. I bought 3 when I was there last, so I'm good to go


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 29, 2010)

BUMP... anybody else getting hosed by Hairsisters?


----------



## determined_to_grow (Jan 29, 2010)

What do you mean LadyPaniolo?  
I am starting to dislike hairsisters!!!  I sent them an email about the discrepancy with the price of Tammy three days ago and have not received a response.  On the home page it advertises that the price of all outre wigs (1/2 wigs) are 15.99 but when you click on Tammy it is 16.99.  SMH... The sad thing is I am about to purchase 12 additional Tammy's .... Sigh...  


Also, one of the Tammy's I purchased last week packaging was ripped and torn  - the wig was fine thu...


----------



## SelfStyled (Jan 29, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> BUMP... anybody else getting hosed by Hairsisters?


 

I have never been hosed by them.  But I have noticed their shipping times steadily increase over time. More and more I find myself not buying from them unless I have to. Who wants to wait 2 weeks for a d*** wig? I have to admit I like the user reviews on there and how you can get the 911-but other than that, no thanks. I am not sure what happened to them because their service used to be good.


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 29, 2010)

determined_to_grow said:


> What do you mean LadyPaniolo?
> I am starting to dislike hairsisters!!!  I sent them an email about the discrepancy with the price of Tammy three days ago and have not received a response.  On the home page it advertises that the price of all outre wigs (1/2 wigs) are 15.99 but when you click on Tammy it is 16.99.  SMH... The sad thing is I am about to purchase 12 additional Tammy's .... Sigh...
> 
> 
> Also, one of the Tammy's I purchased last week packaging was ripped and torn  - the wig was fine thu...





LadyPaniolo said:


> BUMP... anybody else getting hosed by Hairsisters?



My rant about them is on page 11 of this thread #213
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=426986&page=11


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 29, 2010)

what do you ladies think of this wig? I'm thinking of getting it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNPuxZWE0n4&feature=rec-fresh+div-r-3-HM


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 29, 2010)

or this one? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THHJrHepV8I I think I'm getting both. Heck it's payday . I think this girl has a great tip about using a fabric cutter for cutting laces


----------



## Cheekychica (Jan 29, 2010)

Bluetopia said:


> MrsdeReyes - I've been stalking kimora for two weeks now...only thing stopping me is that I have a big head and lots of hair. is the wig cap large? all the lacefronts ive seen at the BSS have wigcaps so small I can barely even get them on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My head is pretty big and it fits me- but then again, I don't have lots of hair. I think that's easily solved by braiding it down. LadyPaniolo is able to fit her hair under her wigs so I know it can be done. 

One thing though, lace wigs never have a long enough lace panel for me. The ear tabs NEVER reach my ears. Like I said I have a big head.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 29, 2010)

determined_to_grow said:


> What do you mean LadyPaniolo?
> I am starting to dislike hairsisters!!!  I sent them an email about the discrepancy with the price of Tammy three days ago and have not received a response.  On the home page it advertises that the price of all outre wigs (1/2 wigs) are 15.99 but when you click on Tammy it is 16.99.  SMH... The sad thing is I am about to purchase 12 additional Tammy's .... Sigh...
> 
> 
> Also, one of the Tammy's I purchased last week packaging was ripped and torn  - the wig was fine thu...



They have charged my card but a week later there is not even a note on my account that I made a purchase, much less a tracking number or delivery estimate date. 



SelfStyled said:


> I have never been hosed by them.  But I have noticed their shipping times steadily increase over time. More and more I find myself not buying from them unless I have to. Who wants to wait 2 weeks for a d*** wig? I have to admit I like the user reviews on there and how you can get the 911-but other than that, no thanks. I am not sure what happened to them because their service used to be good.



Now they are going and planting fake reviews in there, and deleting unfavorable reviews. SMFH. Without objectivity, that section is worthless  



MrsdeReyes said:


> My head is pretty big and it fits me- but then again, I don't have lots of hair. *I think that's easily solved by braiding it down. LadyPaniolo is able to fit her hair under her wigs so I know it can be done. *
> 
> One thing though, lace wigs never have a long enough lace panel for me. The ear tabs NEVER reach my ears. Like I said I have a big head.



 Thank you ma'am! Yeah, the secret is to cornrow your hair like you were doing a sew-in. Beehive works best for me, some folks like straight back with a horizontal braid or two at the nape. 

I spent $50 on a synthetic lacefront last year, and there was no way in this world I was getting it to fit on my dome.  I still have it, sitting in a damm box.  I just can't do those wigs. 

For big headed/thick haired ladies, I find the Sensationnel has the most generous cap size.


----------



## jry2lnghair (Jan 29, 2010)

Got my "Tammy" half wig today.  I LOVE it.


----------



## katote (Jan 29, 2010)

Anyone ever colored a wig before?


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 29, 2010)

I want more wigs, more more more!!!!

Wearing my Synthetic Bun right now. 

I love my hair in a bag, AHHHH! the convenience of it is amazing. I have been doing this for years and the excitement hasn't wore off just yet!!!


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi ladies,

I wanted to know does anyone have the "Spike" wig by "It's a wig!". I just ordered this wig and I really wanted to see what it looks like on a person vs. a mannequin. Thanks!


----------



## aa9746 (Jan 29, 2010)

spain4risha said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I wanted to know does anyone have the "Spike" wig by "It's a wig!". I just ordered this wig and I really wanted to see what it looks like on a person vs. a mannequin. Thanks!


 

Cute wig!  I've been tempted to try "It's a wig" but I still have 3 new wigs I haven't worn yet.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh, I can understand wanting to see Spike on a real person first! That wig looks like it could look really chic or an utter HAM... better to find out before spending any :dollar:


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Jan 29, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Oh, I can understand wanting to see Spike on a real person first! That wig looks like it could look really chic or an utter HAM... better to find out before spending any :dollar:



TOO LATE. I already ordered it in a 2, LOL. I guess I'll just have to cross my fingers.


----------



## kurlybella (Jan 30, 2010)

hey ladies, please let me know what you think of my plan. 

i actually have a whole process planned out for this wig challenge and will be changing styles along the way. please give my our true opinions please if you think this is a good plan of styles.

i created a whole blog post around it with pics.  please let me know what you think.

summer hair 2010


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow, you really do have a detailed plan. Sounds great. Myself, I can never stick to long rigid plans like that, but if you can, have at it! So you should reach your goal of BSL by summer, huh?


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Jan 30, 2010)

kurlybella said:


> hey ladies, please let me know what you think of my plan.
> 
> i actually have a whole process planned out for this wig challenge and will be changing styles along the way. please give my our true opinions please if you think this is a good plan of styles.
> 
> ...


 
The styles look FIERCE...I would luve to find a "halle" wig that looks good on me...Short wigs look funnny on my head


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 30, 2010)

I too love short wigs. I love my Java Girl, she is my go to wig.


----------



## jry2lnghair (Jan 30, 2010)

Wearing Tammy.


----------



## DaPPeR (Jan 30, 2010)

Ok...I'm on a wig kick right now...I bought two Sensationel Instant Weave Total Cap wigs...I forgot the exact numbers...But I love them as protective stylin because I can wash moisturize and deep condition whenever. I  this challenge.

ETA: These are the three wigs I purchased in the last two weeks for this challenge..the models dont do the hair justice, but ima work em! I never wear my wigs without a hat...maybe I need adjustment...but anywho...

This one I brushed the curls out so its big and flowy...love it




Sensationnel Total Instant Weave A025

I dont wear this one with the curls spread out like her 




Sensationnel Total Instant Weave A018

You want the china bangs without the sacrifice...here she is!




This is Ashanti by the Euro Collection-China Bang Series


----------



## kurlybella (Jan 30, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Wow, you really do have a detailed plan. Sounds great. Myself, I can never stick to long rigid plans like that, but if you can, have at it! So you should reach your goal of BSL by summer, huh?



girl, i hope so! i have been apl for the last year because of single strand knots and trims. once i get to that length. i'm good.

and i get tired of looks/wigs quick so that's why i HAVE to change it up. if i don't i will snatch that thing off and fail at this challenge. 

and i love your hair!!


----------



## Queen_Earth (Jan 30, 2010)

I've been wearing the Cleopatra all week and moisturizing my scalp and hair...I think I may retire this for this week though and wear another one next week--maybe the JoJo


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 30, 2010)

Bluetopia said:


> ms_b_haven06
> 
> Tammy is *most definately *a braid out. its not curly at all just wavy/crimped


 
Oh well the wig that I posted is like a spiral curl set, so Tammy wont be a match, but I will look into getting her cause I would love to rock a braid out.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 30, 2010)

I dont know what the heck I did to Bali Girl but she is starting to tangle in the back a bit. I wore her in a bun the last day I wore her....Imma steal my moms winter crochet beany thing and where it on the back half until I am done with her. I will still be getting pics up since I did cut her bang.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 30, 2010)

^^^ Synthetic wigs tangle. It happens. If you comb her out and then dip her a fabric softener/water mixture, she should be less tangly for a while at least. Don't know if you want to go through all that for Bali girl, though, as that wig sucks!


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 31, 2010)

jry2lnghair said:


> Wearing Tammy.


 
Hey Jry2lnghair, this looks really natural on you!


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Jan 31, 2010)

Dapper, please post picsin the Ashanti..Thats so my style. What site did you order her from?


----------



## Lady S (Jan 31, 2010)

I was going to post this as a seperate thread, but it's probably best if I stick it in here.  What do you guys think of this wig.  I have fat, round, pumpkin face if that means anything.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 31, 2010)

I wouldn't like it on myself, but I think it is cute in general. I also have chubby cheeks and a round face.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 31, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> ^^^ Synthetic wigs tangle. It happens. If you comb her out and then dip her a fabric softener/water mixture, she should be less tangly for a while at least. Don't know if you want to go through all that for Bali girl, though, as that wig sucks!


 

 I hate Bali Girl too, but I want to wear it so I don't waste Money, I need to cute her like MsB Did, But I totally don't like her out of the bag.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello!  I'm new to the challenge!!!

I have been half-wigging for a week and I must say I'm loving it.  I can protect my hair while still looking put together.  It gives me the freedom to baggy or DC so I really love that aspect. I can also leave my hair alone during the growing out stage.  I also like the fact that I can still have access to my own hair which is something you can't do with protective styles like braids or weaves.  Anyhoo, I have talked enough.  I hope to learn a lot from you ladies and grow some hair in the process.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Feb 1, 2010)

^^ Hey! Another wig convert joins the ranks  I too love the convenient and unimpeded access to my hair. You can DC or whatever you want without messing up the style.


----------



## angenoir (Feb 1, 2010)

Ladies who cornrow under your wigs, how long do you keep the cornrows in?

Did you ladies experience a lot of growth/retention so far with wigs? I am starting my wig reggie on March 1st.


----------



## SelfStyled (Feb 1, 2010)

Yay- glad to see we have some new challengers. Just checking in, I washed today and DC'd with a nice half moisture half protein combo. Rocking my fav Motown LG 28.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Feb 1, 2010)

angenoir said:


> Ladies who cornrow under your wigs, how long do you keep the cornrows in?
> 
> Did you ladies experience a lot of growth/retention so far with wigs? I am starting my wig reggie on March 1st.



I keep my cornrows in for 3 or 4 weeks. Sometimes less... like I just took mine down after only a week because I wanted to henna and indigo again tonight. I'm going to try banding my hair and see what a band-out looks like on my hair. 

I've grown and retained very well with wigs.


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 1, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> I keep my cornrows in for 3 or 4 weeks. Sometimes less... like I just took mine down after only a week because I wanted to henna and indigo again tonight. I'm going to try banding my hair and see what a band-out looks like on my hair.
> 
> I've grown and retained very well with wigs.


 
Me too! I just started keeping my cornrows in for 4 weeks as part of my super low-mani goal and I retain a ton of growth!

I used re-braid 2x per week  - now I just wash, deep conidition and steam with my cornrows in place. No one sees them, so it doesn't matter how messy they get.


----------



## Cheekychica (Feb 1, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> They have charged my card but a week later there is not even a note on my account that I made a purchase, much less a tracking number or delivery estimate date.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Which wig is it?


----------



## aa9746 (Feb 1, 2010)

angenoir said:


> Ladies who cornrow under your wigs, how long do you keep the cornrows in?
> 
> Did you ladies experience a lot of growth/retention so far with wigs? I am starting my wig reggie on March 1st.


 
All my growth comes from wigs because i keep my hair braided up for 4+ weeks. Low manipulation


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Feb 1, 2010)

MrsdeReyes said:


> Which wig is it?



It was a Motown Tress, Lycra. The color I think is 1b? Or maybe a 2. Sigh. I cut the combs out of it right after I opened the package, I was so excited to get my little lacefront.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Feb 1, 2010)

Here are pics of the lacefront that never fit me  I tried that sucker on and nearly cried. It just was not going to fit.

ETA: It's not nearly as long as it looks in the picture... my hair is actually longer than the wig.


----------



## Sweet_Tea31 (Feb 1, 2010)

I really wanted to join this challenge but I guess it is too late.  But, I will follow along with you all.

Its soooo hard for me to keep my hands out of my hair. But I am going to be a good girl and keep my cornrows in for at least 4 weeks. I have been making my own wig and will be making my next one first tomorrow. I will be sure to post pics!


----------



## BellaLunie (Feb 3, 2010)

has anyone ordered from gobunnys.com? I love those 2 wigs but in light of recent scandals with wig companies I'm scared to order


----------



## SelfStyled (Feb 3, 2010)

Bella- I have ordered from gobunnys before with no problems at all. They have nice inventory.


----------



## Lady S (Feb 3, 2010)

Did you guys know you can buy wigs from Amazon?  I had never even thought to look there.


----------



## Queen_Earth (Feb 3, 2010)

I debuted JoJo today!! She is a cutie!  So I am 3 for 3 on the wigs I purchased from Hairsisters!! Cleopatra, JoJo, and BaliGirl were all winners!!!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 3, 2010)

Ooooh, thanks for adding me in for 2010 CD. I had taken a short break and I have been wearing my wigs for the entire 2 months.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 3, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> ^^^ Synthetic wigs tangle. It happens. If you comb her out and then dip her a fabric softener/water mixture, she should be less tangly for a while at least. Don't know if you want to go through all that for Bali girl, though, as that wig sucks!


 
Heck I dont wanna go through that with ANY wig LOL....


----------



## Bnster (Feb 3, 2010)

checking in!


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Feb 4, 2010)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Where did you get her from?


 You can get La Jay here for $27.99


----------



## mezzogirl (Feb 4, 2010)

determined_to_grow said:


> i love this thread!!! You ladies taught me about Tammy and many others. Now, I have quite a few wigs and the only wig that looks good on me is Tammy. After reading thousands of reviews on Bali girl I took the plunge and ordered her and she gives me a cone head! *She looks horrible - really horrible... I just dont understand why... I* think I am going to stick with Tammy for the next few years.


 
I was thinking about your statement and realized that everyone's head and face shapes are different.  I was just in the wig shop earlier this week and tried on a wig that the girl next to me loved.  It looked good on me, did nothing for her.  I have a round face she had a heart shaped face.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 4, 2010)

Lady Speedstick said:


> I was going to post this as a seperate thread, but it's probably best if I stick it in here. What do you guys think of this wig. I have fat, round, pumpkin face if that means anything.


 
Hi LadyS, what is the name of this wig and where can I find it? This is gorgeous and I can certainly see myself wearing it.


----------



## Bluetopia (Feb 4, 2010)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> You can get La Jay here for $27.99


 
its not there anymore


----------



## Queen_Earth (Feb 4, 2010)

^^^^^ I know!! I been looking for her for the past hour....


----------



## Lady S (Feb 4, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Hi LadyS, what is the name of this wig and where can I find it? This is gorgeous and I can certainly see myself wearing it.



Tori by Bobbi Boss.  Golden Mart Beauty Supply has it for $34.99 http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/bobom4to.html  Mountain Beauty Supply has it for $31.99  http://www.mountainbeautysupply.com/_e/Short_Wigs/product/DCTORI/Bobbi_Boss_Synthetic_Wig_TORI_M447_.htm  I've never bought from them so I can't vouch.  

If you buy it, by the laws of the Wig Challenge 2010 thread, you have to send me a pic.  And yes, I just made that law up.


----------



## Ebonybunny (Feb 5, 2010)

This is the half wig which I have been wearing.




 I have had it for over *3* months now!  The hair is still very very soft on the top and in the middle, but the ends started looking raggedy so I braided, and dipped it in very hot (pretty much boiling) water, then I put white rain ($1 @ walmart) mousse on it, and let it dry over night.... and voila!


----------



## Tif392002 (Feb 5, 2010)

checking in!!!!!!!


----------



## Tif392002 (Feb 5, 2010)

mezzogirl said:


> I was thinking about your statement and realized that everyone's head and face shapes are different. I was just in the wig shop earlier this week and tried on a wig that the girl next to me loved. It looked good on me, did nothing for her. I have a round face she had a heart shaped face.


 
same here....bali girl have alot of layers that get on my nerves... but it doesnt make my head look funny... i have a big apple head, almost all th wigs fit on my dome.


----------



## BellaLunie (Feb 5, 2010)

I never got around to posting my pics of the wigs I got.

New Born Free MLP 06 1B/30 Comes to MBL on me (I'm 5'1). I can't really part it but I love the curls













New Born Free ML 55 1B/30 comes to BSL on me













yes I know I have a wonky eye 

Outre Tia 1B comes to APL. It reminds me of a braidout. I usually wear this clipped up. You can part it anywhere in the front


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm just gonna stick with the wigs I got... I can't be bothered to have to go through a federal case to get some more. (after the hairsisters drama SMDH)

I guess I fail this challenge, as I am currently braiding my hair up for a weave right now. Having access to it is making me fuss with my hair too much. Plus I have some hectic life circumstances that just popped up this week, and I will not have the time to mess with my head at all. I'm hoping a sew-in will let me keep my hair off my mind for a while.


----------



## carolinetwin (Feb 5, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> I never got around to posting my pics of the wigs I got.
> 
> New Born Free MLP 06 1B/30 Comes to MBL on me (I'm 5'1). I can't really part it but I love the curls
> 
> ...



Your hair looks great. BUT...what is up with that video on the end!


----------



## Lady S (Feb 5, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> I never got around to posting my pics of the wigs I got. . . .
> 
> *deleted pictures for space *



I love those highlights.  They look good on you.  What happens when you try to part the first one?


----------



## BellaLunie (Feb 5, 2010)

carolinetwin said:


> Your hair looks great. BUT...what is up with that video on the end!



Lol thank you... that's how I'll be dancing when I get to APL


----------



## BellaLunie (Feb 5, 2010)

Lady Speedstick said:


> I love those highlights.  They look good on you.  What happens when you try to part the first one?



Thanks! I guess you can part it but it's a little thin and you can see the tracks. I'll try and take a pic for you


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Feb 5, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> Lol thank you... that's how I'll be dancing when I get to APL



I will be dancing like that on Times Square when I hit classic length    :reddancer:


----------



## BellaLunie (Feb 5, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> I will be dancing like that on Times Square when I hit classic length    :reddancer:



If I ever get to your length now no one can tell me nothing !


----------



## BellaLunie (Feb 5, 2010)

Lady Speedstick said:


> I love those highlights.  They look good on you.  What happens when you try to part the first one?



on the lace


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 5, 2010)

This is before and after the cutting of Bali Girl.....I cut the bang b/c I am in nursing school and I cant have all that hair falling back in my face when I am with my patients. I used Dermat or whatever that wig spray is to hold it but it wasnt working that well. So I chopped it.....


----------



## Aggie (Feb 5, 2010)

Ebonybunny said:


> This is the half wig which I have been wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Very innovative Ebonybunny. I think I will be trying this when my wigs start to look raggedy too. Thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## Jewell (Feb 5, 2010)

Just checking in!  I'm gonna post a pic of my newest chica to the wig family in my Fotki in a few mins.  I'm still going hard on the LF wig grind.  *I'll stay on, but was wondering how you ladies deal with the heat and wigs in the summer?!*  I live in NC, and though not as hot as SC (where I'm from), it still gets to be pretty damn scorchin' and humid!  Any suggestions would be appreciated, my hair is long and thick, so that doesn't make the wig-wearing any cooler!

IDK, I'll have to dress skimpy (spaghetti-strap tank, long, flowy skirt) to keep from being overheated by the wig, I guess, when summer comes!  It's 80 here in mid-April, so we'll see how long I last with wearing them.  I may have to take a break from May 'til September and then resume!  Thinking of getting braids for the interim.  

ETA: My hair is also getting too long to braid like Lady Paniolo said, and I worry about braiders not wanting to braid the extensions out long enough to give my ends some room!  IDK what I'll do.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Feb 5, 2010)

I have to lay off the wigs in the summer to keep from passing out. I have a tendency to pass out if I get too hot, or go to long without eating, or get really stressed out.  Plus I dress modestly, so wigs in the summer aren't really the best choice. Braids are good... but my hair is getting too long to braid.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Feb 5, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> If I ever get to your length now no one can tell me nothing !



:blush3: Thank you! 

OK, DH just walked by my computer and saw that gif in your siggy... his response was hilarious! He was like  erplexed  WTF is that??? 

So when I told him I'd be dancing like that on Times Square he said "NO you won't!!!"


----------



## BellaLunie (Feb 6, 2010)

^^^I woke up this morning and POOF he was gone lol. I'm glad you and your hubby got a laugh out of him


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi ladies checking in.  Still wigging it and still loving it!!!  I just love how I can keep my own hair in a no/low manipulation state with these wigs.  I am still learning about the wigs and experimenting.  I bought one this past week and loved it.  I wore it out this weekend and thought it looked good so I think I will buy another (my SO was giving me the eye all day, lol).  Also, I guess I'm doing a good job with blending and placing my head bands because my patients all think my "work wig" is my hair (I've been in braids for 3 months so many of them don't know what my hair looks like).

Also, what do you ladies do for a wig that tangles easily?


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Feb 8, 2010)

Well there goes my laugh for the day.  I've been showing everyone him dancing in your siggy.



BellaLunie said:


> ^^^I woke up this morning and POOF he was gone lol. I'm glad you and your hubby got a laugh out of him


----------



## Aggie (Feb 8, 2010)

Checking in...still wearing my wigs.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 9, 2010)

I am bunning at the moment, I may be wearing my wig nxt week so I wont have to be bothered with my hair.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Feb 9, 2010)

a_shoe_6307 said:


> Also, what do you ladies do for a wig that tangles easily?



Giving it a little comb out before putting it back in the box/bag helps, and  dipping in the fabric softener solution can help with tangling too.


----------



## Lady S (Feb 9, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> on the lace



Got ya.  I have one where it's got a tiny amount of lace too. But I can't see the tracks on it.  It's "Selena" by Freetress.  But I get really annoyed at the small amount of hair you can part with those lace fronts.    One of these days I'll actually upload pictures of the dumb thing.




Jewell said:


> Just checking in!  I'm gonna post a pic of my newest chica to the wig family in my Fotki in a few mins.  I'm still going hard on the LF wig grind.  *I'll stay on, but was wondering how you ladies deal with the heat and wigs in the summer?!*  I live in NC, and though not as hot as SC (where I'm from), it still gets to be pretty damn scorchin' and humid!  Any suggestions would be appreciated, my hair is long and thick, so that doesn't make the wig-wearing any cooler!
> 
> ETA: My hair is also getting too long to braid like Lady Paniolo said, and I worry about braiders not wanting to braid the extensions out long enough to give my ends some room!  IDK what I'll do.



The shorter wigs are less heat stroke inducing.  Having said that last summer I had just cut it into a TWA, so I don't have any first hand knowledge.


----------



## Lady S (Feb 9, 2010)

OH!  And I don't know if this has already been shared, but I looked up hairsisters.com on the better business bureau website.  Are you guys reporting them, because they got graded a B-!  They've only had 46 complaints in the past 3 years.  If they screwed you over, please report them.  You can do it online.  

Golden Mart Beauty Supply got an "F" rating by the way.


----------



## SelfStyled (Feb 9, 2010)

Took a break from my half wigs, with french braids, back to wiggin it up today.


----------



## Queen_Earth (Feb 9, 2010)

I am taking a break with a roller set protective style but I can't wait to get back into my wigs! I have three right now that are really working for me! I am looking to buy another one! I really like that VAnessa La Jay but haven't been able to find her....let me go look for something else! I wouldn't mind a Rihanna cut one like the weave I had before


----------



## kurlybella (Feb 9, 2010)

for those of you looking for the infamous and seemingly discontinued (online at least) la jay wig by vanessa, here is what seems to be her sister (also by vanessa): http://store.ebonyline.com/vnsmiko.html






eta: more options.

identical to the la jay but SHORTER http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/molawiglf8.html


----------



## favoured (Feb 9, 2010)

Queen_Earth said:


> I am taking a break with a roller set protective style but I can't wait to get back into my wigs! I have three right now that are really working for me! I am looking to buy another one! I really like that VAnessa La Jay but haven't been able to find her....let me go look for something else! I wouldn't mind a Rihanna cut one like the weave I had before


 

I was in the same boat last month but came across the below website and I have the wig now...

You can try the link and see if they still have the wig in stock. Good luck.

http://www.superbeautydepot.com/storefront/Productdetail.aspx?idproduct=87660


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Feb 9, 2010)

I was thinking about my weave that I planned to install. I think I may just omit the final step of sewing the net (with the sewn on tracks) onto the perimeter of my hair... because cutting up the thread is so often the cause of damage. That way I can take it off to DC and to dry my hair thoroughly before putting it back on. Then it occurred to me... hey, isn't that basically a wig?


----------



## Lady S (Feb 9, 2010)

Tried a different online wig store since I'm scared of hairsisters right now.  Ordered a motown tress wig from www.namebrandwigs.com  Now, most of their wig brands are white people wigs like Jon Renau and Raquel Welch (and yeah, I'm calling them white people wigs since they never use black models in their advertising).  Anyways, ordered from that online vendor and it's on back order.  Estimated time arrival is the end of February.  Not surprised, but since it had the cheapest price, I'm taking a chance.  Will update about rather I get the wig or get screwed.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Feb 9, 2010)

I no longer order from Hair Sisters or Clair Hair.  I order from blackhairspray.com and I have never had any problems.  As well, they are super fast with shipping and their customer service department responds fast.


----------



## DaPPeR (Feb 9, 2010)

I am still wearing my wigs on a daily fact  basis. I love the fact that I can have access to my hair everyday. Moisturize and sealing well.


----------



## ellehair (Feb 10, 2010)

Whats going on with Hairsisters, did something happen?


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Feb 10, 2010)

ljamie4 said:


> Whats going on with Hairsisters, did something happen?



Yeah, something happened with Hairsisters. They are having trouble fulfilling orders, sometimes they NEVER get sent out but you can bet your bottom dollar they are collecting the payments though. 

DON'T buy from Hairsisters. Please. You will get ganked. I had to get real tough with them  to get my money back. If I hadn't learned exactly how to do that (from LHCF ) I would have just gotten ganked for almost $70.

ETA: don't buy from ClairHair either, it's the same company trying to perpetrate a front after they ruined their good name. Savebeauty has never done me wrong, though the selection of wigs is a bit limited. Prices are good though, usually a buck or two lower than Hairsisters and flat rate shipping. Great customer service, too.


----------



## LJewel (Feb 10, 2010)

halee_J said:


> Today is going to be a much better 'wig' day. Yesterday was kinda shaky (literally )
> 'cause I used the wrong hair pins and then couldn't figure out how to secure the pins properly withou tugging. But I got lots of help and now I think I got the hang of it. I also combed it a bit so it wouldn't look so prefect and *I took out 50% of the bulk and trimmed it this morning*. I love it even more now. It reminds me of the curly bob I was rocking when I was transitioning These 2 days of baggying underneath has my hair feeling soooo wonderful. My new growth is so soft and has stopped acting the fool.


 
halee_J - How do you take the bulk out of your wig.  I just bought a Beverly Johnson "Queenie" lace front and it is beautiful but wow it's a lot of hair.  My hair is thin  - so I don't want leave work one day with 2 teaspoons of hair and then show up the next day with 16 gallons of hair if you know what I mean.   I am going to shorten it but I really would like to take some of the bulk out so that it is believable.  I would appreciate any help from any of my LHCF sisters.


----------



## Queen_Earth (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you favoured and kurlybella !! The color I want is out of stock but I will keep checking back in! And that Mikko one is super cute! The texture is a little different but I like it! Looks like a nice little rollerset


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Feb 10, 2010)

(checking in) Still rocking the wigs:

I've found it kind of refreshing to do a simple flat twist/cornrows under the wig so after a few days I can take it out and where a twist-out/braid-out for a day or two before going back into the wig cave 

Also (idk if anyone is looking for a good spray moisturizer but ..) I use to hate Giovanni direct leave-in (because it made my hair hard) but I diluted it with some distilled water and now I use that as my spray in moisturizer .. (loves, it .. my hair's moisture level is perfecto since doing this)


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 10, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> I was thinking about my weave that I planned to install. I think I may just omit the final step of sewing the net (with the sewn on tracks) onto the perimeter of my hair... because cutting up the thread is so often the cause of damage. That way I can take it off to DC and to dry my hair thoroughly before putting it back on. *Then it occurred to me... hey, isn't that basically a wig?*


 
Yes, you can sew a WIG- full, half or a lace wig- just like a weave!

I did this when I went on vacation and did not want to pull my wig on/off in front of my white friends.

I personally, would do this instead of ever getting a regular weave again because the hair is already styled and will lay exactly right.

I'm thinking about experimenting this summer with sewing in a cut-up WIG to get the deep parts of a lace wig with the price tag!


----------



## SelfStyled (Feb 10, 2010)

LJewel said:


> halee_J - How do you take the bulk out of your wig. I just bought a Beverly Johnson "Queenie" lace front and it is beautiful but wow it's a lot of hair. My hair is thin - so I don't want leave work one day with 2 teaspoons of hair and then show up the next day with 16 gallons of hair if you know what I mean.  I am going to shorten it but I really would like to take some of the bulk out so that it is believable. I would appreciate any help from any of my LHCF sisters.


 This is an excellent video that shows how to take the bulk out of you wig- I have done this many times with success....

http://www.youtube.com/user/thomasadrianna?blend=1&ob=4&rclk=cth#p/u/65/_g10Eg8sLfs



CurliDiva said:


> Yes, you can sew a WIG- full, half or a lace wig- just like a weave!
> 
> I did this when I went on vacation and did not want to pull my wig on/off in front of my white friends.
> 
> ...


 
Great minds think alike- I want to do something similar. I guess it would be similar to a weave, but I am thinking of sewing a half wig on to my cornrows, I want to be able to get in and out of the water with no hassles/worries. I could just see it now... "Mom your half wig is floating in the ocean"- I would be sooooo embarrassed.


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 10, 2010)

LJewel said:


> halee_J - *How do you take the bulk out of your wig. *I just bought a Beverly Johnson "Queenie" lace front and it is beautiful but wow it's a lot of hair. My hair is thin - so I don't want leave work one day with 2 teaspoons of hair and then show up the next day with 16 gallons of hair if you know what I mean.  I am going to shorten it but I really would like to take some of the bulk out so that it is believable. I would appreciate any help from any of my LHCF sisters.


 
Here's what I do:


Cut your wig in good light, in front of a mirror
One of biggest tip I have is pay attention (check out YouTube) to how real hair falls - ususally wigs are way too bulky at the top/hairline/roots - this is called density
Trim your wig while it is on your head - use a mirror to check the back - this is the only way to tell how the length/density will look on you
Start slow and cut small amounts at a time - once it is gone, thats it!
Practice on a cheapy or old  wig - before trying to trim that pricey lace wig - go slow, and comb the hair to see how it is falling as you go along!
Curly hair is more forgiving - cut each individual curl at the start or end of the curl (think of a C) to avoid straight ends sticking out (never cut curly hair in one flat blunt cut)
If your hair is highlighted - make sure to cut out  evenly so you don't end up with one spot with no highlights
Do NOT cutting out one entire section - not a good look if the wind blows the wrong way
I like using both shears for curly hair and thining razor for straight hair (both are cheap at any BSS)


----------



## Aggie (Feb 10, 2010)

Checking in...wearing my wig daily over baggied hair.


----------



## DaPPeR (Feb 11, 2010)

Checking in as well...wigging it up daily with very moisturized twist under....


----------



## kurlybella (Feb 11, 2010)

so i'm making a wig, kind of. check out what i did/am doing: http://bit.ly/cuQpzx

this is the wig i'm going for:


----------



## MekyakaKinkerbelle (Feb 11, 2010)

*Asking for guidance...*

Ladies,

Kudos to all of you that have started this great challenge!  I was on the fence for too long, and have missed out;but, I thought I'd come in and ask for guidance.

I REALLY want to start wearing wigs, but I feel like I would need something with bangs since I am natural, and would want a straight style.

I want some thing that's kinda messy, with bangs, a'la Nicole Richie and her crazy extensions.





Has anyone come across anything like this?  I keep hitting up the stores in Harlem, but I'm just not seeing anything.  The closest I came across was Hadiiya Barbel's shag wig (below), *but I'm NOT trying to pay $750.  Any suggestions?*




*

*


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 11, 2010)

I have seen hairsisters mentioned, could be worth a lhcf search.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Feb 12, 2010)

^^^ No Hair Sisters or Clair Hair.  They will rip you off.  I'm sure some of the vets will chime in soon


----------



## Aggie (Feb 12, 2010)

a_shoe_6307 said:


> ^^^ No Hair Sisters or Clair Hair. They will rip you off. I'm sure some of the vets will chime in soon


 Thanks to everyone who alerted us on these merchants. I haven't ordered from them as yet but I was about to. Now because of all your reviews, I am saved the trouble of having to deal with them.


----------



## Queen_Earth (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: Asking for guidance...*

This is Cleopatra--she is already layered and you can curl her because she is made with that weave hair....If I hadn't flat ironed her out she would like like the second pic you posted but her layers a little longer; you should cut it some if you wanted; I cut the bangs on this cause it wasn't short enough











MekyakaKinkerbelle said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Kudos to all of you that have started this great challenge!  I was on the fence for too long, and have missed out;but, I thought I'd come in and ask for guidance.
> 
> ...


----------



## Queen_Earth (Feb 12, 2010)

wait here is a clearer pic


----------



## MekyakaKinkerbelle (Feb 12, 2010)

Queen, I want that wig!!!!!

Looks BEAUTIFUL on you!  I hope it looks like that on me!!  Cleopatra you say?  Is there a particular "brand" or "maker"?


----------



## Queen_Earth (Feb 12, 2010)

MekyakaKinkerbelle said:


> Queen, I want that wig!!!!!
> 
> Looks BEAUTIFUL on you!  I hope it looks like that on me!!  Cleopatra you say?  Is there a particular "brand" or "maker"?



THANK YOU!!!

Milky Way Weave Master Wig
 HUMAN HAIR BLEND WIG MILKY WAY WEAVE MASTER CLEOPATRA 12

I got it from Hairsisters-but I think I lucked up and that was in January before I heard all of the horror stories..but I am sure they have it other places


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 12, 2010)

It is much easier to loosen the curls in a curly wig than to keep curls in a straight wig. To get this look
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You may want to try: (all of the below styles can be combed out for a looser look that will last)







 Betty by Motown Tress







 Beyconce by Beverly Johnson







  Nana by Carefree


----------



## Queen_Earth (Feb 12, 2010)

try this one too

New Born Free-Freya


----------



## Bnster (Feb 12, 2010)

I haven't missed a beat, I have been phony ponytailing it everyday.  Only thing is when I get home I take it off. Do you ladies wear it even in the house?  I only wrap my hair up at night, so either I walk around in the house with my hair down or the ends will be still wrapped up in a baggy.


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 12, 2010)

Bnster said:


> I haven't missed a beat, I have been phony ponytailing it everyday. *Only thing is when I get home I take it off. Do you ladies wear it even in the house?* I only wrap my hair up at night, so either I walk around in the house with my hair down or the ends will be still wrapped up in a baggy.


 
Me too, my wig goes right on the banister after I take off my coat - no wiggin in the house unless I have "company" and tryin to look cute


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Feb 12, 2010)

I rarely wear my wig in the house.... and since I'm a SAHM that's most of my time! Only if I am feeling cute  or if we have people over do I really wear my wig in my house. 
I usually have my satin sleep bonnet on, lol. Sometimes I wear my black satin sleep bonnet UNDER my wig when I go out in winter. It's cold out there! My precious needs extra protection.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Feb 12, 2010)

^^^ Same thing here.  I usually have my silk scarf on when I'm at home.  I rarely have the hair exposed.


----------



## Queen_Earth (Feb 12, 2010)

as soon as I get in the car the Wig goes in the passenger seat!


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Feb 12, 2010)

Me and "Michelle" decided to get "sporty" with a headband today


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 13, 2010)

Since its almost Valentine's Day - let's talk about WIGS and the SO in your life!

*Does your partner like your wig look? *

*Do you let the SO touch or play in the wig?*

*Is the wig left on or off during bedroom games?* 

*Is his reaction (to a WIG) different or the same as a weave or extension braids?*


----------



## SelfStyled (Feb 13, 2010)

*Does your partner like your wig look? 
*He likes some of my wigs, but not the others.

*Do you let the SO touch or play in the wig?*
Absolutely- better than him playing in my hair- he plays nice too, never any hard yanks or tugging.

*Is the wig left on or off during bedroom games?* 
Occasionally, but not always.

*Is his reaction (to a IWG) different or the same as a weave or extension braids?* .
Luckily for me- DH does not care what I do with my hair. He has seen it ALL since we have been together.


----------



## darlingdiva (Feb 13, 2010)

CurliDiva said:


> Me too, my wig goes right on the banister after I take off my coat - no wiggin in the house unless I have "company" and tryin to look cute


 
My wig comes off before I remove my coat.  I never wear the wig in the house.


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Feb 13, 2010)

*Does your partner like your wig look? *
He like the long "Michele" but not he short "Gail"


*Do you let the SO touch or play in the wig?*

Nope, he doesn't really have much of a chance when I come in the house the wig comes off LOL

*Is the wig left on or off during bedroom games?* 

I think once or twice he jumped me as soon as I walked in 

*Is his reaction (to a IWG) different or the same as a weave or extension braids?*

Nope, he doesn't favor either.


----------



## darlingdiva (Feb 13, 2010)

CurliDiva said:


> Since its almost Valentine's Day - let's talk about WIGS and the SO in your life!
> 
> *Does your partner like your wig look? *
> No, but he doesn't give me trouble about it because he sees how long it takes for me to do my real hair.
> ...


----------



## CandiedLipgloss (Feb 14, 2010)

Checking in. Right now I'm wearing Motown Tress Tila.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 14, 2010)

Checking in....still wearing my wigs.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Feb 14, 2010)

see below...



CurliDiva said:


> Since its almost Valentine's Day - let's talk about WIGS and the SO in your life!
> 
> *Does your partner like your wig look? *
> DH doesnt say much.  I think he's afraid to say the wrong thing.  DD complimented my look yesterday and 5 mins later he said he was thinking the same thing.
> ...


----------



## BellaLunie (Feb 14, 2010)

Queen_Earth said:


> try this one too
> 
> New Born Free-Freya


I bought this from HS and was very disappointed. It looks nothing like the pic and it tangles like crazy. I might convert it into a half wig


----------



## Seeking8Rights (Feb 15, 2010)

Does your partner like your wig look?
Nope!  He prefers my twa.  But I kindly remind him of the current temp of negative something combined with freezing rain/snow.  At this point, he can kick rocks.  I am not going to revert from another BC because he can't deal with wigs temporarily.  If I hadn't relaxed (because of him) over a year ago, I would have at least neck length natural tresses.  

Do you let the SO touch or play in the wig?
When I come home, I take it off just to give my head a break from wearing it all day.  He'll play with my kinks though.  

Is the wig left on or off during bedroom games?
Off - which I thought was the right thing to do in terms of properly taking care of your wigs.

Is his reaction (to a WIG) different or the same as a weave or extension braids?
No, his reaction is the same - he prefers natural hair over braids, weaves, wigs, and everything else categorized as faux hair.


----------



## Seeking8Rights (Feb 15, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> BUMP... anybody else getting hosed by Hairsisters?



My order states they shipped it on the 12th (Feb).  My order was made on the 8th (Feb).

I didn't realize they were having shipping issues, so we shall see.  I want my wigs.......

ETA - I have always paid via paypal because if anything happens, I could file a claim via paypal AND my bank - double security.  So, hopefully I get my wigs or else....


----------



## Lady S (Feb 15, 2010)

Seeking8Rights said:


> My order states they shipped it on the 12th (Feb).  My order was made on the 8th (Feb).
> 
> I didn't realize they were having shipping issues, so we shall see.  I want my wigs.......
> 
> ETA - I have always paid via paypal because if anything happens, I could file a claim via paypal AND my bank - double security.  So, hopefully I get my wigs or else....



It's weird, I've never had a problem with hairsisters but now I'm scared because of all the issues everyone else has been reporting!  

Let us know if you get it or not!


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 15, 2010)

*Does your partner like your wig look? *

I'm single currently, but my past BF met me with a wig so he had no other option to caompare it to

*Do you let the SO touch or play in the wig?*

I totally teat my wig as normal hair, so I would not prohibit touching - I think he didn't because he knew the average black woman is picky about her hair - reall or fake

*Is the wig left on or off during bedroom games?* 

Stayed on - although it may have been up in a ponytail or bun

*Is his reaction (to a WIG) different or the same as a weave or extension braids?*

Since I'm single - here's my observation:

I've always felt that extension braids (or twists) get a FAKE HAIR pass for some reason, while a loose weave or wig is viewed more harshly - althought all of it was paid for


----------



## Ebonybunny (Feb 15, 2010)

Checking in, I am now in an omega part wig


----------



## determined_to_grow (Feb 15, 2010)

I want to graduate to a full wig. Can someone recommend a wig company for large headed women???


----------



## SelfStyled (Feb 15, 2010)

Ebonybunny said:


> Checking in, I am now in an omega part wig


 
Ebony do you have any pics? Is it comfortable?

Just wanted to share my pic of Outre Jewelry


----------



## kblc06 (Feb 15, 2010)

Is it too late to join this challenge? I've been wiggin it since the beginning of this year, and my hair has made such good progress I'd like to continue doing this until I reach at least WSL.  Hopefully this year if I can keep it up .

Here's one of my wigs, and I have some other pics in my fotki:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=445100


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Feb 15, 2010)

determined_to_grow said:


> I want to graduate to a full wig. Can someone recommend a wig company for large headed women???



I was having a problem finding large enough wigs myself... not because my head is too big but because it is getting hard to fit all of this hair under a wig. 

I found Big Mama brands wigs erplexed but I found them to be ugly styles, for double the price I am used to, with totally  marketing. I am not paying for anything called Big Mama Mable, no way no how. 

What I did was buy some stretchy weave caps, 2 bags of weave hair and a closure from savebeauty. I have been sewing the weave hair onto the weaving nets (I used 2 on top of each other) with the plan to make a wig out of it. It will be sure to fit me then!  I am so proud of this idea I can hardly stand myself.


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 15, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> *I was having a problem finding large enough wigs myself... not because my head is too big but because it is getting hard to fit all of this hair under a wig.*
> 
> I found Big Mama brands wigs erplexed but I found them to be ugly styles, for double the price I am used to, with totally  marketing. I am not paying for anything called Big Mama Mable, no way no how.
> 
> What I did was buy some stretchy weave caps, 2 bags of weave hair and a closure from savebeauty. I have been sewing the weave hair onto the weaving nets (I used 2 on top of each other) with the plan to make a wig out of it. It will be sure to fit me then!  I am so proud of this idea I can hardly stand myself.


 
Have you tried to strech a wig on a enclosed ( maybe wrapped with hand towels) wig head?  Not sure, if this will way, but worth a try!


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 15, 2010)

Still wearing Bali Girl, mainly with a hat but heck im still wearing her.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Feb 15, 2010)

Still wigging it!  It's been 4 weeks now since I took out my braids and started and I'm still loving it.

*Does your partner like your wig look?*
Doesn't saying anything one way or the other.

*Do you let the SO touch or play in the wig?*
NO. That is not really an option.  Besides SO prefers to play in my own hair.

*Is the wig left on or off during bedroom games?*
Off.  I don't wear the wig at home.  Plus I am maintaining the integrity of the wig so I take it off and put it up so it won't get tangled, etc.

*Is his reaction (to a WIG) different or the same as a weave or extension braids?*
Yes.  SO prefers the wig because I can take it off and my hair is still accessible as opposed to a weave or braids.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Feb 16, 2010)

Anyone know where I can find this wig (or one like it)?
I'm looking for the best price as I would like to order a couple of them.

http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/antrma34wigm.html





thanks!


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Feb 16, 2010)

I've been wearing Polly & Tammy by Outre when out and about, but I put a hat on b/c I don't feel like blending. Plus Polly's color doesn't match mine

I'm having a hard time finding 1/2 wigs & ponys that are an F4/27 so I'm not really into the challenge like I could be


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 16, 2010)

I  am still wear Bali Girl, think I am going to cut the lace on Mariah soon.


----------



## Ebonybunny (Feb 17, 2010)

Here is my omega part wig, it was wavy and I wanted straight so I put it in hot water and now its straight   I love wigs because I am 15 weeks post and stretching has become a breeze


----------



## Ebonybunny (Feb 17, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> Ebony do you have any pics? Is it comfortable?
> 
> Just wanted to share my pic of Outre Jewelry



Hey! 

It is the same as a half wig for me, except the hair I leave out is in the center rather than the front. Also, it only has 3 combs (maybe that is just mine....  )  but, it is secure, and easy to put on and take off. I really like it, I feel like I really cant justify getting sew ins anymore.


----------



## SelfStyled (Feb 17, 2010)

Ebony, that is really cute.  I was thinking to myself that it looked like a weave, but how nice that you can take it off on the regular.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Feb 18, 2010)

Still wigging.  I wore Outre Yasmine this weekend for V-DAY and loved it.  Back to my work wig this week.


----------



## Amari (Feb 18, 2010)

I looove Tammy!I'm getting pretty deep into my stretch,so I'm going back to half wigs.I like being able to get to my hair and care for it properly.


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 18, 2010)

WORK IT LADIES - GREAT LOOKS!


----------



## NJoy (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello? Got room for one more?

So far I've been wearing a baggied bun beneath a phonytail. I went to the bss to get a new phonytail and stumbled onto this:




I love it! I've braided my hair down and am going back tomorrow to try it on. I'm also going to look for this style:




I'll be sporting a full head baggy beneath a wig for awhile (as long as it doesn't start looking too wiggy). Looking forward to my shopping trip tomorrow.


----------



## halee_J (Feb 19, 2010)

Just checking in. Still wearing my wig daily baggying underneath. It has become so comfortable that I forget to take it off when I get home LOL.


----------



## Queen_Earth (Feb 24, 2010)

I am checking in!! I am thinking about ordering one or both of these:


----------



## Aggie (Feb 24, 2010)

Checking in....still wigging it!


----------



## Lady S (Feb 24, 2010)

I have freetress equal lace front in Selina and it *SHEDS *  I don't expect much from a BSS lace front, but it would be nice if the hair actually stayed on the cap.



Queen_Earth said:


> I am checking in!! I am thinking about ordering one or both of these:


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Feb 24, 2010)

Checking!  Still wigging.  You know my friends from high school actually thought Tammy & Yasmine was my real hair.  I understand why because that's what my hair looks like when it was long, but geez.  I was like people you just saw pics of me from November.  I mean my hair grows fast but not that fast.  

Tammy





Yasmine


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Feb 25, 2010)

Has anyone bought any wigs from rockeytrading.com  yet? I just bought 8 Sensationnel 1/2 wigs, 2 Sensationnel ponys, and 1 Sensationnel lace front for $111. This site is going to be my go-to site for ordering wigs from now on b/c I'm going to be doing this challenge for a long time.

Update: I've been wearing the HZ-7037 by Sensationnel and I LOVE It. No pics yet. But will take pics of them ALL when I get my order.

Also...I have a big head so I don't know yet if the lace front will even fit. If it doesn't or I can't make it work by turning it into a 1/2 wig, then I'd be happy to pass it on to someone less Dometastic than myself lol


----------



## Bulletproof (Feb 25, 2010)

Just placed my order 7 half wigs, 1 lacefront and the gold n hot flat iron for 7.99. I don't flat iron at all but needed 2 dollars more. Figured if anything I could practice on a wig with the cheapie flat iron.


----------



## kurlybella (Feb 25, 2010)

checking in. still wigging it too.

anddddd i finished my wig ya'll!!!

its' a big afro - kinky, curly wig.

 i'll be updating with pics soon!


----------



## makeupgirl (Feb 25, 2010)

checking in

Just having fun switching up wigs by the month.  My new nickname at work is now wiggy. lol

Also, my hair is long enough for flat twist so I'm going to sport that under my wigs but also wear half wigs since I am wearing flat twists.


----------



## MsGoody531 (Feb 25, 2010)

Good Morning Ladies,

I have been reading and really excited. I have been stalking youtube videos on wigs and took the plunge. I ordered the Model Model Carmen and the Sensationel Lace Front Lauren, from hair sisters. I have been ordering from therer years and have never had a problem. I hadn't gotten to this thread before I made the order. I hope all goes well.

HOWEVER, I am nervous about wearing the wig. Now, I did wear full sew-in weaves for about 3 years with no problem. Now, this righ here..THIS RIGHT HERE...Is new!!! I have a fear that somehow the wig is going to fall or fly off. I only have to go into work two days a week and I always wear my phony pony and hairs is always twisted.

SO, I am attaching pics of Carmen. I LOVE HER, but I am not ready. I am going to have to do a couple of things before I am ready. Ride in my truck see how I feel. Go to my mothers house for her to REALLY tell me what it looks like. LOL. My co worker told me about Carmen and wore it to work on Tuseday, so I can not wear mine to work. **BLANK LOOK**

How do you take the shine out of the WIG? I do not like shiny wigs AT ALL because they look SUPER wiggish to me. I want to dull it out a little. 

Please be honest with me ladies. Do I look crazy in Carmen?


----------



## ellehair (Feb 25, 2010)

^^^ Ms Goody I think she looks great on you..
You have me rethinking my next order


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Feb 25, 2010)

MsGoody531 said:


> Please be honest with me ladies. Do I look crazy in Carmen?




crazy? no way ... that is cute, you look great!


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Feb 25, 2010)

I think Carmen looks great on you...

As for taking out the shine, put a little cornstarch in your hands & smooth it over the wig..takes that plastic look away


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 25, 2010)

MsGoody531 said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> I have been reading and really excited. I have been stalking youtube videos on wigs and took the plunge. I ordered the Model Model Carmen and the Sensationel Lace Front Lauren, from hair sisters. I have been ordering from therer years and have never had a problem. I hadn't gotten to this thread before I made the order. I hope all goes well.
> 
> ...


 
Hi MsGoody

First, you look BEUTIFUL in Carmen!

Next, I understand the "*IT MIGHT FALL OFF" *fear but it is totally won't happen!

I've worn WIGS in windy weather, snow, rain with NO problems! I worked out, dancing, colored and vacationed in WIGS with NO problems! I drive a convertible and cruise the highway with the top down wearing WIGS with NO problems!

If you are truly concerned, you can add a few bobby pins! I wear regular BSS wigs - not glued or taped lace fronts.  With the adjustment straps, combs, and extra bobby pins - even if someone tried to grab it off your head it would catch.


----------



## MsGoody531 (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks Ladies!!!

I really appreciate the honesty. 

Have you all seen Lauren? I some how found it on youtube with Ateeya.

*O*
*M*
*G*

I have to have Lauren in my LIFE. I don't know why I ALWAYS pick the big stuff FIRST and ask question later.

I am going to attach Atteeya picture from the Blackhairspray.com site.

Her video had me SOLD.

Does anyone have it and willling to post a picture?


----------



## MekyakaKinkerbelle (Feb 25, 2010)

Ok, I "joined" this challenge a little late (name not included), but I'm coming in here with you ladies as I'll be wigging it up for most of the year.  

I am making two purchases this evening: Carmen and Bali Girl.  I was hesitant at first, as I thought I was jumping on a bandwagon.  BUT, I ended up thinking, there's gotta be a reason why so many people like these two.  And it looks different on everyone.  So....if it ain't broke, don't fix it!

And I definitely need an alternative to styling this mess I have on my head!

I'll definitely post pics tonight!


----------



## BellaLunie (Feb 25, 2010)

MsGoody531 said:


> Thanks Ladies!!!
> 
> I really appreciate the honesty.
> 
> ...



 funny I just saw this on Monday night and I want it so bad! Between wigs, the steamer,and joico iron yall ladies will have me broke!


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 25, 2010)

I love this Youtuber's wig videos.

She wears them really well. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAudQl7gh9E&feature=channel


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 25, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> funny I just saw this on Monday night and I want it so bad! Between wigs, *the steamer*,and joico iron yall ladies will have me broke!


 

You will no regret the HAIR STEAMER - I has been my biggest buy (a recovering product junkie) since joining LHCF!

My natural hair is BUTTER after each session


----------



## MsGoody531 (Feb 25, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> I love this Youtuber's wig videos.
> 
> She wears them really well.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAudQl7gh9E&feature=channel


 

WOW.... I will be stalking her youtube. I finally learned what to do with the lace piece on the lace fronts just from watching her because I didn't know. 

I would have come back in this thread and asked you all when Lauren got here...

Let me go check my order..


----------



## Valarie1 (Feb 25, 2010)

MsGoody531 said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> I have been reading and really excited. *I have been stalking youtube videos on wigs and took the plunge*. I ordered the Model Model Carmen and the Sensationel Lace Front Lauren, from hair sisters. I have been ordering from therer years and have never had a problem. I hadn't gotten to this thread before I made the order. I hope all goes well.
> 
> ...


 
I think Carmen looks great on you!  If I saw your picture without being told it was a wig, I NEVER would have guessed it.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Feb 26, 2010)

InNeedofHairapy said:


> Has anyone bought any wigs from rockeytrading.com  yet? I just bought 8 Sensationnel 1/2 wigs, 2 Sensationnel ponys, and 1 Sensationnel lace front for $111. This site is going to be my go-to site for ordering wigs from now on b/c I'm going to be doing this challenge for a long time.
> 
> Update: I've been wearing the HZ-7037 by Sensationnel and I LOVE It. No pics yet. But will take pics of them ALL when I get my order.
> 
> Also...I have a big head so I don't know yet if the lace front will even fit. If it doesn't or I can't make it work by turning it into a 1/2 wig, then I'd be happy to pass it on to someone less Dometastic than myself lol



Anyone else receive an order from Rocky trading co?
pictures please...


----------



## Evallusion (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd like to join you all.  I'll be "wigging it" until my hair is long enough to style.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 27, 2010)

Queen_Earth said:


> I am checking in!! I am thinking about ordering one or both of these:


Is the first one Polly?


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 27, 2010)

Those look nice on you.


a_shoe_6307 said:


> Checking! Still wigging. You know my friends from high school actually thought Tammy & Yasmine was my real hair. I understand why because that's what my hair looks like when it was long, but geez. I was like people you just saw pics of me from November. I mean my hair grows fast but not that fast.
> 
> Tammy
> 
> ...


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 27, 2010)

I am still wearing Bali Girl, I dont know when Im going to give her up LOL
I still have Mariah up in the closet waiting in line.....


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Feb 27, 2010)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I am still wearing Bali Girl, I dont know when Im going to give her up LOL
> I still have Mariah up in the closet waiting in line.....



How long have you been wearing Bali Girl?
She's next for me but I was trying to wait on her till I could catch another sale.  gotta have a new back up, ya know.

I chopped off 3-4 inches from Sabina the other day and DH loved it.


----------



## aa9746 (Feb 27, 2010)

Wore my hair out this past week.  I'll be returning to my wig on Monday.


----------



## Queen_Earth (Feb 28, 2010)

ms_b_haven said:
			
		

> Is the first one Polly?




no I think her name is Evony or something like that


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks!  I was beginning to think I looked horrible since none of the ladies said anything.  




ms_b_haven06 said:


> Those look nice on you.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 28, 2010)

lwilliams1922 said:


> How long have you been wearing Bali Girl?
> She's next for me but I was trying to wait on her till I could catch another sale. gotta have a new back up, ya know.
> 
> I chopped off 3-4 inches from Sabina the other day and DH loved it.


 
On and off for close to 2 months I think. I mainly wear here with beanies now and just have the bangs out.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 28, 2010)

Queen_Earth said:


> no I think her name is Evony or something like that


 Oh I like her....


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 28, 2010)

a_shoe_6307 said:


> Thanks! I was beginning to think I looked horrible since none of the ladies said anything.


 
Lol nothing is wrong with them. I want them now....


----------



## Lady S (Feb 28, 2010)

Received motown tress "chi" wig.  A couple of observations:

*Apparently the Motown Tress marketing team got confused over which wig was which, because it really doesn't look like the picture.  At all.  

*I have a huge head.  I just need to accept this.  Oscar K has a line for cranial prominent individuals as myself.

Oh and y'all aint' seeing a picture.


----------



## LJewel (Mar 1, 2010)

Lady Speedstick said:


> Received motown tress "chi" wig. A couple of observations:
> 
> *Apparently the Motown Tress marketing team got confused over which wig was which, because it really doesn't look like the picture. At all.
> 
> ...


 
Lady Speedstick I feel your pain! I wanted to try the Lacefront Wigs for the first time to give my hair a rest. Well I went to the BSS and there was a cute one on this itty bitty head (I should have know better)  by Beverly Johnson called Queenie. I have a big ole head but since it came in only one size I felt that it should fit me right? Wrong . I bought it at the BSS and of course they do not let you return anything. Took it home and worked with it. It has a stretch cap to it but I will never do this again because it does not fit all the way on my head. See below (hope these come out). Hey but it will do until I get my new baby in that I ordered from LovemyLaceFrontWig.com. And this time it is a LARGE.


----------



## MsGoody531 (Mar 1, 2010)

Uhhh.. WOW

This LOOKS GREAT!!!!

I can't see ANYTHING...

You wear that thang with PRIDE!!!


----------



## LJewel (Mar 1, 2010)

MsGoody531 said:


> Uhhh.. WOW
> 
> This LOOKS GREAT!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Thank you!  It feels pretty snug but the snugness reassures me that the thing is still on my head.    Can't wait for my new one to come in.  This Lace wig thing is kinda addictive.  I will post pics when I get it.

Thanks again.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm finding it really hard to keep wigging it. I may take a little break and wear my own hair for a week or so.


----------



## tada1 (Mar 1, 2010)

ladies, i can't  believe how difficult im finding this challenge  I keep taking my wig off and playing in my hair and of course i wind up causing MAJOR breakage each time 

my main problem is that i don't like the feeling of the wig on my head. it just feels so uncomfortable. 

did any of you feel this way when you first started wiggin it?


----------



## BellaLunie (Mar 2, 2010)

tada1 said:


> ladies, i can't  believe how difficult im finding this challenge  I keep taking my wig off and playing in my hair and of course i wind up causing MAJOR breakage each time
> 
> my main problem is that i don't like the feeling of the wig on my head. it just feels so uncomfortable.
> 
> did any of you feel this way when you first started wiggin it?



when you take it off just keep it under a scarf. I know what you mean, I love playing in my new growth but not at the expense at a setback. I never touch my hair in between wash days unless it to moisturize and seal


----------



## ellehair (Mar 3, 2010)

Still wiggin it, i think i may be addicted.. I cant stay off of the websites ordering wigs.. I just ordered 4 more.. freetress lf keyshia, halle, salma, and angelina.. all for less than 105dollars.  you cant beat this, lol and my hair is thriving underneath.. thank goodness cause the setback in jan had me worried


----------



## BellaLunie (Mar 3, 2010)

ljamie4 said:


> Still wiggin it, i think i may be addicted.. I cant stay off of the websites ordering wigs.. I just ordered 4 more.. freetress lf keyshia, halle, salma, and angelina.. all for less than 105dollars.  you cant beat this, lol and my hair is thriving underneath.. thank goodness cause the setback in jan had me worried




Where did you order them?


----------



## ellehair (Mar 3, 2010)

Bella I ordered from clairHair which i know is a nono, but I've been getting my wigs from them even faster (like in half the time) since they were blacklisted, and I have never had an issue with them. There were having an additional 20% off sale..


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 3, 2010)

ljamie4 said:


> Bella I ordered from clairHair which i know is a nono, but I've been getting my wig from them even faster (like in half the time) since they were blacklisted, and I have never had an issue with them. There were having an additional 20% off sale..




Probably bc no-one wants to buy from them anymore !!!  
Good strategy  - might give hair sisters a look in ....


----------



## soldierforhair (Mar 3, 2010)

I never officially joined this Wig Challenge but I have been wearing the Extension Plus European short (because I am in the military) for the past month and I love, love, love it.  Everyone thinks that it is my hair and I get so many compliments on it.  It was a little pricey but it is well worth it (you can dye it, straighten it, curl it, press it) because the hair texture does not change one bit.  I am going to wear this wig for the whole year.

http://extensions-plus.com/Stock_European_Short.html


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 3, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> I never officially joined this Wig Challenge but I have been wearing the Extension Plus European short (because I am in the military) for the past month and I love, love, love it. Everyone thinks that it is my hair and I get so many compliments on it. It was a little pricey but it is well worth it (you can dye it, straighten it, curl it, press it) because the hair texture does not change one bit. I am going to wear this wig for the whole year.
> 
> http://extensions-plus.com/Stock_European_Short.html


 
Oh my word. I may have just entered wig heaven. That is a gaaaaawwwjjussss wig I have a few ???? if you don't mind. 
Do you have any pictures of it on?
I'ma scared to ask cause it's EP, but....how much did that set you back?
Is it constructed like a normal wig? Like is the part scalp like?
Do you need to glue it or tape it?

I am so sorry for all the questions.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Mar 3, 2010)

Still wigging it!  I've been wearing my mini bun (or my donut hole as my bestie calls it) underneath my wigs and it has been working well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 3, 2010)

I am also still "Wigging" it.  I love the fact that you never really have a bad hair day and you're doing something really good for your hair underneath.

I am still undecided how long I will keep the Full Wig on (April, May?) and if/when I will phony-bun or phony-pony.  Decisions, Decisions.

Overall tho', it's been a great Winter PS and Winter Hat and has allowed me to really moisturize and treat my hair.  

Very Warm and always looks nice.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Mar 3, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> Oh my word. I may have just entered wig heaven. That is a gaaaaawwwjjussss wig I have a few ???? if you don't mind.
> Do you have any pictures of it on?
> I'ma scared to ask cause it's EP, but....how much did that set you back?
> Is it constructed like a normal wig? Like is the part scalp like?
> ...



I'd like to know as well because I fell in LOVE with that Indian Curly Long.  I really, really, really need that in my life right now!


----------



## Lady S (Mar 3, 2010)

I still got an attitude about that dang Motown Tress Wig, but I'm going to try to do something with it.  I don't know what I'll be able to do without losing circulation in my head. . .  *kicks Motown Tress CEO*


----------



## Lady S (Mar 3, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I am also still "Wigging" it.  I love the fact that you never really have a bad hair day and you're doing something really good for your hair underneath.
> 
> I am still undecided how long I will keep the Full Wig on (April, May?) and if/when I will phony-bun or phony-pony.  Decisions, Decisions.
> 
> ...



Lesson learned from last summer, during the hot months shorter wigs are your friend.  Just my opinion.


----------



## catgurl (Mar 4, 2010)

Excuse me ladies,

I am not in this challenge but I have been lurking to get PS ideas. And :notworthy you all have seriously changed my mind about wigs!  I mean you look fabulous. 

I had no idea wigs could look this good and I was getting tired of bunning so I ordered a fake pony from GMBS. BIG MISTAKE. 

I posted a long post detailing their crimes here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=10332268#post10332268

I just had to come in and thank you all for the inspiration and to warn you about GMBS.


----------



## soldierforhair (Mar 4, 2010)

It is really nice.  Girl, no I don't have any picctures yet with it on but I will take some soon.   It was $600.00 because I am military and they sold it to me for wholesale and they sale wholesale for beauticians too but I have been wearing it for a month with conrows under it and I am going to wear it for the whole year.  Dye it a lil bit, trim it a lil bit and just wear it like it is my hair.  It is like a normal wig but it is very light weight and the inside of the wig is very soft.  It has one clip in the front and elastic in the back that you can adjust.  The scalp is lace throughout the entire wig.  Girl, no problem with the questions but I have been through so many wigs lace front, regular, weaves and everything else for years and this is most definitely the best wig/weave I have ever had.



SelfStyled said:


> Oh my word. I may have just entered wig heaven. That is a gaaaaawwwjjussss wig I have a few ???? if you don't mind.
> Do you have any pictures of it on?
> I'ma scared to ask cause it's EP, but....how much did that set you back?
> Is it constructed like a normal wig? Like is the part scalp like?
> ...


----------



## soldierforhair (Mar 4, 2010)

a_shoe_6307 said:


> I'd like to know as well because I fell in LOVE with that Indian Curly Long. I really, really, really need that in my life right now!


 
I know right.  It is beautiful and when straightened it is the bomb.  They give military and cosmetologists the wigs for wholesale.  I was looking at that one for the summertime or for nights out when I want something else, but the price is well worth it.  The lady told me with proper care this wig will last for 2-3 years.


----------



## BellaLunie (Mar 4, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> It is really nice.  Girl, no I don't have any picctures yet with it on but I will take some soon.   It was *$600.00* because I am military and they sold it to me for wholesale and they sale wholesale for beauticians too but I have been wearing it for a month with conrows under it and I am going to wear it for the whole year.  Dye it a lil bit, trim it a lil bit and just wear it like it is my hair.  It is like a normal wig but it is very light weight and the inside of the wig is very soft.  It has one clip in the front and elastic in the back that you can adjust.  The scalp is lace throughout the entire wig.  Girl, no problem with the questions but I have been through so many wigs lace front, regular, weaves and everything else for years and this is most definitely the best wig/weave I have ever had.



that's 3 car payments,or 4 ins payments, or rent . I'll admire it from a far


----------



## soldierforhair (Mar 4, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> that's 3 car payments,or 4 ins payments, or rent . I'll admire it from a far


 
I know right.  I thought the same thing too about it but over time it will pay off.  My motivation for continuing to wear it is it looks good and real and I'm going to get my money's worth.


----------



## Queen_Earth (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm back; I'd been on a rollerset pass (low manipulation) now I am back to my PS with wigs! Today I'm wearing Bali girl Remixed


----------



## apemay1969 (Mar 8, 2010)

Queen_Earth said:


> I'm back; I'd been on a rollerset pass (low manipulation) now I am back to my PS with wigs! Today I'm wearing Bali girl Remixed


 
Can you post a pic - even a grainy phone pic - of Bali Girl remixed?  It's on sale at Clairhair and I might buy it even though I'm scared of that hairsister site.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Mar 8, 2010)

I've been wiggin it daily since Jan 2!  
I also added freeda Biotin to my daily vitamins.  I  know my nails seem to be growing faster.  My hair stays in 4 conrows except for 1-2 times a week when I cowash (WEN), DC and rebraid.   I also spray a water and WEN mix daily on my braids.


My new growth appears very healthy and vibrant.  I recently chopped a couple inches of heat damaged ends but overall I think my hair is rested and happy.

I can't wait to get the progress shirt so I can start taking consistent pics.


----------



## apemay1969 (Mar 8, 2010)

You know what I hate?  That I have wigs that I bought before I knew that they had names and stuff.  

Now I don't know what kind of wig I have on but I keep getting compliments.  

[IMG]http://i254.photobucket.com/albums/hh109/ninebabydragons/0308101532a.jpg[/IMG]

Why are my pics always so dang big?  I followed instructions. erplexed


----------



## Queen_Earth (Mar 8, 2010)

They really are grainy bathroom phone pics sorry! I just threw it back on for the pic

[url=http://www.pikistrips.com/clicked/33779063][img]http://hosted.pikistrips.com/comic_strip/s/image/33/779/63/comic-p.jpg[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Lady S (Mar 8, 2010)

apemay1969 said:


> You know what I hate?  That I have wigs that I bought before I knew that they had names and stuff.
> 
> Now I don't know what kind of wig I have on but I keep getting compliments.
> 
> ...



How are you going to come in with a wig look like you real hair and not know the name?  Why do you hurt me so, you tease!!  

No labels or anything?


----------



## halee_J (Mar 9, 2010)

Checking in. Still wigging it  Been wearing the same style wig since Jan . When it starts to look ratty I just buy another one in the same style .


----------



## apemay1969 (Mar 9, 2010)

Queen_Earth said:


> They really are grainy bathroom phone pics sorry! *I just threw it back on for the pic*
> 
> [URL="http://www.pikistrips.com/clicked/33779063"][IMG]http://hosted.pikistrips.com/comic_strip/s/image/33/779/63/comic-p.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


 
We appreciate it.  that looks good on you.  It actually looks like a style that one of my cousin's has in her hair at the moment.  I like it.  

You sure are cheesin'.  Big old Chester Cheetah grin.


----------



## MsGoody531 (Mar 9, 2010)

*Whispering*

Ok Lady's this is Day 2 of me wearing the wig to work. Today is an in office day with alot of people. Yesterday, maybe 8 people.

Hair Sisters DID NOT come through with my order after two weeks. I drove to another BSS around the corner and found LAUREN . I am feeling SOOOOo.. I don't even know what to think. I am not sure why wearing a full sew in versus a Wig is bothering me, but I will shake it off.

I am going to attach some "Sneak-a-Peak" Pictures that I have been snapping at work.  I dont' know why this is funny because no one sits by me, but there is the long hall way that people SOMETIMES come down. So, I have to cheese and snap. I just realized I could go in the rest room . 

Pray for Ms Goody. She touched.

Ok. I struggled with Lauren because I am NOT a stylist. I feel like she is sliding back or going to fall off. However, when I feel around everything is fine.

Tell me what you think.

Lauren in Color 2
Wait.. Why am I whispering??? *sigh*


----------



## apemay1969 (Mar 9, 2010)

Lady Speedstick said:


> How are you going to come in with a wig look like you real hair and not know the name? Why do you hurt me so, you tease!!
> 
> No labels or anything?


 
How do you think I feel?  It's a Bobbi Boss but I haven't seen anything like it online or in the BSS.  It's two-toned also - 1b and some gold color I can't seem to match.   

I clipped the bangs because they kept getting in my eyes.  The ends are starting to get a little ratty so I'll trim them and deal with it until I get one similar.   

It's so funny.  The ushers at church didn't recognize me with this on.  He kept trying to get me to fill out a visitors card. He only knows me with wild twistouts.


----------



## apemay1969 (Mar 9, 2010)

MsGoody531 said:


> *Whispering*
> 
> Ok Lady's this is Day 2 of me wearing the wig to work. Today is an in office day with alot of people. Yesterday, maybe 8 people.
> 
> ...


 
*whispering* you know your siggy and your wig look alike.


----------



## Lady S (Mar 9, 2010)

apemay1969 said:


> How do you think I feel?  It's a Bobbi Boss but I haven't seen anything like it online or in the BSS.  It's two-toned also - 1b and some gold color I can't seem to match.
> 
> I clipped the bangs because they kept getting in my eyes.  The ends are starting to get a little ratty so I'll trim them and deal with it until I get one similar.
> 
> It's so funny.  The ushers at church didn't recognize me with this on.  He kept trying to get me to fill out a visitors card. He only knows me with wild twistouts.



*flashes LHCF Wig Investigation Badge*  Synthetic or human?  Shoulder length?  Collarbone length?  Layered or blunt?  

Just askin. . . .


----------



## MsGoody531 (Mar 9, 2010)

What????

**looking**

Seriously, I *LITERALLY *didn't even think twice about it. It kinda doese, huh?

I know this is a stupid question, but How do you know if the wig fits correctly? I don't know if it is supposed to fit snug and move or just put it on and you can kind of turn it around. I adjust the straps in the bag and I am not hurting anywhere, just don't know if I am supposed to work the wig on and then it not move at all.

I Honestly appreciate all the support and help from you ladies. I know I am wig challenged, but in no time I will be a PRO!


----------



## apemay1969 (Mar 9, 2010)

Lady Speedstick said:


> *flashes LHCF Wig Investigation Badge* Synthetic or human? Shoulder length? Collarbone length? Layered or blunt?
> 
> Just askin. . . .


 
Synthetic and subtle layers that frame the face.  It's about BSL in back to a little below shoulder on the sides.  There is a small center part behind the bangs.


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok, just as I was planning a spring 'wig' shopping spree to get some big and bold hair - I found a BAG full of new wigs in the back of my closet!

Nothing is wrong with any of them - I just tend to wear similar length and color at one time.

Now I just need to pick one with bold highlights for Spring - either blond or auburn instead of my 'safe' brown...


----------



## BellaLunie (Mar 9, 2010)

apemay1969 said:


> Can you post a pic - even a grainy phone pic - of Bali Girl remixed? It's on sale at Clairhair and I might buy it even though I'm scared of that hairsister site.


 

girl it's(bali girl) the same price over at blackhairspray.com plus you don't get the headaches of hairsisters by a different name. When will people learn?! HairSisters,Shima, are a no no rounds these parts lmao


----------



## apemay1969 (Mar 9, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> what do you ladies think of this wig? I'm thinking of getting it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNPuxZWE0n4&feature=rec-fresh+div-r-3-HM


 

I like this one.  Hmmm....off to check balance on account.


----------



## BellaLunie (Mar 9, 2010)

apemay1969 said:


> I like this one. Hmmm....off to check balance on account.


 

I'm not sure if they have the 1B right now. For some reason they're always the first to go. I emailed them last week and they are getting the 1 and 1b in a week or so. Just keep checking back


----------



## apemay1969 (Mar 9, 2010)

Why is hairsisters having a bomb diggetty sale and i'm scared to order?  One of the half wigs on sale I've been keeping my eye on is on sale.  Why they gotta be like that?


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Mar 9, 2010)

i've ordered from hs like 4 times.  I think one of them had an item on back order that they never told me.  They did give me a refund on that so all in all if they have a good sale i'll still order.   Well, at least until I cave in and try the $100 order from rocky trading.


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Mar 9, 2010)

I've been wearing wigs every day with either twists or cornrows under them. correction, half wigs...and I haven't felt like blending, so I throw a hat on, and I just love it. 

It's getting warmer out now so I either need to start rocking the headband look, prepping my hair for proper blending, or stop wearing straight styles and wearing more that match my texture

Anywho...I just got a steamer so I'm going to incorporate weekly or twice weekly dc steam treatments


----------



## apemay1969 (Mar 10, 2010)

apemay1969 said:


> How do you think I feel?  *It's a Bobbi Boss* but I haven't seen anything like it online or in the BSS. It's two-toned also - 1b and some gold color I can't seem to match.
> 
> I clipped the bangs because they kept getting in my eyes. The ends are starting to get a little ratty so I'll trim them and deal with it until I get one similar.
> 
> It's so funny. The ushers at church didn't recognize me with this on. He kept trying to get me to fill out a visitors card. He only knows me with wild twistouts.


 
I was wrong.  I thought that I remembered correctly. It is actually a Care Free.  Now I know what I'm looking for online.  I'm thinking the color is 1B and either 32 or 33. There is a bold streak of the golden red instead of highlights throughout.


----------



## apemay1969 (Mar 10, 2010)

a_shoe_6307 said:


> Checking! Still wigging. You know my friends from high school actually thought Tammy & Yasmine was my real hair. I understand why because that's what my hair looks like when it was long, but geez. I was like people you just saw pics of me from November. I mean my hair grows fast but not that fast.
> 
> Tammy
> 
> ...


 
I think I'm going to cave in and buy Tammy this weekend.  I'm tired of trying to get my edges to lay down.  Pretty soon there won't be anything to lay down. 

Does Yasmine tangle up on you?  For some reason it starts to separate into individual coils instead of the water wave look.  When I spray and try to brush it, the brush gets stuck.  I may dump it in some diluted fabric softener water.  I like how the hair looks, i just don't like how it sits on my head.  I dunno.erplexed


----------



## apemay1969 (Mar 10, 2010)

Lady Speedstick said:


> How are you going to come in with a wig look like you real hair and not know the name? Why do you hurt me so, you tease!!
> 
> No labels or anything?


 
This is it! Carefree Collection Diva (synthetic)





They actually have a human hair Diva, a weave Diva, and a drawstring Diva.

Here's an example of how the BP335 color is deposited. It's more golden red than this picture.  I love how it's block color instead of highlighted strands.






Now that I've found it, I'm going to order from one of the suggested retailers on carefreecollection.com - terrabeauty.com is where I'm looking first.


UPDATE - I was wrong!  This is the wig.  The other one is similar but it didn't look long enough.  This is Madelene.


----------



## onyxmin (Mar 10, 2010)

uh uh....its that time of the year again!! woohoo!!! About to bring my wig box OUT from hiding!! Lets get wiggie wiggie and giggie giggie..long hair long hair HERE WE COME!! lol

xoxo
Love this challenge.


----------



## Minnie (Mar 10, 2010)

....Deleted post.......


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 10, 2010)

Checking in, still half wigging, I enjoy always having a good hair day. KISSing: wash, DC'ing weekly,moisturize and seal daily, oil my scalp, every other day.

Oh yeah, I placed an order from Rockey Trading last Fri, I noticed that only $89 was charged on my credit card, I have no idea what they were out of stock on, as their communication has been sparse.

I will update when I receive my haul.

ETA:I just checked my email and missed an invoice from them (very professional). I will have my package tomorrow- yay.  So that was six days between ordering and receiving my order...not bad and *way* cheaper than dreadful Hairsisters.

For $89, I got 3 half wigs, a synthetic lace front, and 2 phony ponies(for the warm weather), and some scarves- not too bad at all.


----------



## growinghair (Mar 11, 2010)

^ I got my order from them yesterday. I have never worn a wig, but stalking this thread made me want to take the plunge and when I found the thread about Rockey Trading I no longer had an excuse not to.

I got 4 lacefronts for $93 and that included shipping. All of my styles are pretty much what I would usually wear with my natural hair. Once I get comfortable wearing wigs, I'll probably venture out to more lengths and colors.


----------



## apemay1969 (Mar 11, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> Checking in, still half wigging, I enjoy always having a good hair day. KISSing: wash, DC'ing weekly,moisturize and seal daily, oil my scalp, every other day.
> 
> Oh yeah, I placed an order from Rockey Trading last Fri, I noticed that only $89 was charged on my credit card, I have no idea what they were out of stock on, as their communication has been sparse.
> 
> ...





I thought you had to order over $100 worth of stuff from them.


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 11, 2010)

growinghair said:


> ^ I got my order from them yesterday. I have never worn a wig, but stalking this thread made me want to take the plunge and when I found the thread about Rockey Trading I no longer had an excuse not to.
> 
> I got 4 lacefronts for $93 and that included shipping. All of my styles are pretty much what I would usually wear with my natural hair. Once I get comfortable wearing wigs, I'll probably venture out to more lengths and colors.


 
Oooh what did you order? I ordered a champagne lace wig- and it was out of stock....boo! Watch in no time you will be rocking those wigs.



apemay1969 said:


> [/B]
> 
> I thought you had to order over $100 worth of stuff from them.


 
Apemay- you do have to order $100, but b/c one of the wigs was out of stock, they still processed the order, and I am so not complaining.

The Rockey Trading website had made me realize how much the BSS's and other wig websites overcharge people.

A lace front there is $23, but at my local BSS $80. I mean I am all for people making a profit, but dang.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Mar 11, 2010)

Checking in!  I'm still rocking my wigs.  It has really been helping me keep my reggie simple so I will continue to do this until I reach my goal even after this challenge is over.


----------



## Tif392002 (Mar 11, 2010)

CHECKING IN!!! im not rushing but i cant wait to see my end of yr [email protected]@ as my hair is thriving


----------



## apemay1969 (Mar 11, 2010)

I just found out why I couldn't find the site.  It's _Rockey_ Trading, not Rocky.  Duh me.


----------



## kurlybella (Mar 11, 2010)

i purchased a short wig and filled it in.

tutorial here: http://bit.ly/9AcERF

i'm now rocking this synthetic baby for the challenge and i have a few more that i want to try: a teyanna taylor and corinne bailey rae style.


----------



## Lady S (Mar 11, 2010)

apemay1969 said:


> This is it! Carefree Collection Diva (synthetic)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woman, if you do not make up your mind. . .

Kidding.  Thanks for looking. 

The wig looks more realistic on you then the models.


----------



## Queen_Earth (Mar 11, 2010)

checking in! I been wearing JoJo for the past two days; and tomorrow as well!


----------



## Sasha299 (Mar 12, 2010)

growinghair said:


> ^ I got my order from them yesterday. I have never worn a wig, but stalking this thread made me want to take the plunge and when I found the thread about Rockey Trading I no longer had an excuse not to.
> 
> I got 4 lacefronts for $93 and that included shipping. All of my styles are pretty much what I would usually wear with my natural hair. Once I get comfortable wearing wigs, I'll probably venture out to more lengths and colors.



Me too! I just bought my 1st but I don't know how to put it on properly! I've been experimenting but may have to give up and go to a professional. This is the one I bought - http://store.ebonyline.com/eqbabylili.html.


----------



## aa9746 (Mar 12, 2010)

Checking in: Still wearing my wig 7 days a week.


----------



## Queen_Earth (Mar 12, 2010)

checking in! Wore JoJo today and when I got home Salma was here!! She is beautiful!! I would like to thin her out a little bit but am not so sure how


----------



## growinghair (Mar 13, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> Oooh what did you order? I ordered a champagne lace wig- and it was out of stock....boo! Watch in no time you will be rocking those wigs.
> 
> 
> I got
> ...


----------



## growinghair (Mar 13, 2010)

Sasha299 said:


> Me too! I just bought my 1st but I don't know how to put it on properly! I've been experimenting but may have to give up and go to a professional. This is the one I bought - http://store.ebonyline.com/eqbabylili.html.


 

I'm not really sure either, but I've done well enough to fool a few folks. I'm not going to use the tape or anything though, I'm only using the combs and pins.

I've got a question for you ladies. Have any of you had thinning around your edges from wigs or the combs puilling? That's the one thing I am a bit concerned about.


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 13, 2010)

growinghair said:


> SelfStyled said:
> 
> 
> > Oooh what did you order? I ordered a champagne lace wig- and it was out of stock....boo! Watch in no time you will be rocking those wigs.
> ...


----------



## Foufie (Mar 14, 2010)

I an full wig from a local BSS and I cut the bangs a bit, but it still looks super fake. Do ya'll do anything to them to make a little more natural. I mean they are wigs and they will look fake (well to me anyway) but can I help a little bit.

BTW: I have a whole new attitude about wearing wigs when I know I am only wearing them to protect my healthy hair!


----------



## Queen_Earth (Mar 14, 2010)

Foufie said:


> I an full wig from a local BSS and I cut the bangs a bit, but it still looks super fake. Do ya'll do anything to them to make a little more natural. I mean they are wigs and they will look fake (well to me anyway) but can I help a little bit.
> 
> BTW: I have a whole new attitude about wearing wigs when I know I am only wearing them to protect my healthy hair!



we may be able to help you better if you post a pic but generally thinning it out a bit helps and running a little corn starch down it to take away the shine helps as well


----------



## Foufie (Mar 14, 2010)

Ok I will post the pic after work...thank you

how do you thin it out


----------



## BellaLunie (Mar 14, 2010)

Queen_Earth said:


> checking in! Wore JoJo today and when I got home Salma was here!! She is beautiful!! I would like to thin her out a little bit but am not so sure how


 
how do you like JoJo? She's on my list


----------



## apemay1969 (Mar 14, 2010)

Lady Speedstick said:


> Woman, if you do not make up your mind. . .
> 
> Kidding. Thanks for looking.
> 
> The wig looks more realistic on you then the models.


 
You are so right.  I had to find it though it was driving me nuts.  Funny thing is I found it online for $39 and bss has it for $19.99.  I've had the wig over a year and I cut the bangs to look more realistic.  I also bought another carefree wig with blond stripes for something different.  Well, that one's going to have to grow on me.  I'll show pics when I wear it.


----------



## Ebonybunny (Mar 14, 2010)

checkin in, I love my homeade wigggg


----------



## Foufie (Mar 14, 2010)

Can you ladies help me make this wig look a little more natural


----------



## Foufie (Mar 15, 2010)

I put some cornstarch as suggested it seemed to "dull" a little. But I started watching wig reviews on YT and found a whole new world of more natural looking wigs by various brands I hadn't heard of. I am just glad its not bothering me yet< i usually wanna take it  off by now


----------



## apemay1969 (Mar 15, 2010)

Foufie said:


> Can you ladies help me make this wig look a little more natural


 
It actually looks natural already..  The color is flattering.  I think you're just not used to wearing wigs.   You have a wonderful wigalicious adventure ahead of you - just be careful of those edges.


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 15, 2010)

Ok..........just in case anyone doubt that "other" women wear fake hair on the regular..........I just made a "let's go wig shopping" date with a white friend!


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 15, 2010)

Foufie said:


> Can you ladies help me make this wig look a little more natural


 
Play around with the bangs - puff up, pull to one side, tuck behind your ears, even put it on slightly off cetner, etc.

I rarely wear the wig exactly like shown on the model! The more you play around with it, the more comfortable and natural it will look. Too picture prefect scream fake, imo.

I love the color on you!


----------



## bellesocialite (Mar 15, 2010)

I've been wigging it since January to protective style during my stretch since November. Since I got my first re-touch of 2010 on Friday, I'm taking a break from wigs for this upcoming week--I miss my hair. I was wearing Tammy for the last few weeks of my stretch. LOVE HER. I got so many compliments on Tammy. 

I bought Freetress Savannah Girl Saturday for when I resume wig wearing for next week. She'll be my go-to, daily wig.


----------



## Lady S (Mar 15, 2010)

Foufie said:


> Can you ladies help me make this wig look a little more natural



Try some thinning shears.  It'll take some of the bulk out.


----------



## ProjectWLhair (Mar 15, 2010)

Im soo late.. Im a newbi,, Can I still be added?? 

Reggie:
co wash weekly
D/C weekly
prepoo/ hot oil treatment weekly.
Moisturize daily and seal w/ coconut, vatika oil, amla and evoo oils
clarify w/ acv & BS monthly
NO heat, NO manipulation, Detangle 1x/ week..


----------



## Foufie (Mar 15, 2010)

Lady Speedstick said:


> Try some thinning shears.  It'll take some of the bulk out.


  Okay. then I will just find a YT video to figure out how to use them  thanks


----------



## Foufie (Mar 15, 2010)

@curlydiva - Thank you. I always try and find a color as close as possible to my hair color (r blonde) cause anything to dark against my freckles....is start looking crazy. I will play around a little more.


----------



## pureebony (Mar 15, 2010)

does anyone here make their wigs? i made one for my mum yesterday, really happy with myself!!


----------



## Foufie (Mar 15, 2010)

apemay - you are right not used to it exactly. I am gonna defintely try and get that way. I love how I have access to my hair to DC and seal my ends


----------



## Foufie (Mar 15, 2010)

pureebony said:


> does anyone here make their wigs? i made one for my mum yesterday, really happy with myself!!



oooo I wanna see. How did you do it?


----------



## belleza (Mar 15, 2010)

Im in!!!  - I'm a part of 4 generations of wig wearers - so it's on!


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Mar 15, 2010)

How do ya'll care for the edges when wearing your wigs? I MIGHT WANNA JOIN but only for 4 months to gain enough hair to get braids, But I bought one today, but people I know have their edges gone and all they wear is wigs.


----------



## soldierforhair (Mar 15, 2010)

I have been wearing the wig for the past 4 months and I love, love, love it.  This may not be the best picture but here it is.


----------



## Foufie (Mar 15, 2010)

what is all this tak about the edges?? How are ppl losing their edges?? I wanna kow so I won't lose any pls


----------



## Lady S (Mar 15, 2010)

Has anyone tried the Forever Young line of wigs?  I keep hearing that hollywood uses them, but in their model pictures they look very shiny and unimpressive.


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 15, 2010)

SignatureBeauty said:


> How do ya'll care for the edges when wearing your wigs? I MIGHT WANNA JOIN but only for 4 months to gain enough hair to get braids, But I bought one today, but people I know have their edges gone and all they wear is wigs.


 
Hi SignatureBeauty,

A big part about wearing a wig is TAKING CARE OF YOUR UNDERNEATH!

If you already have a weaken or thin hairline - I would avoid half wigs, lace front with glue or tape, tight headbands or any style that causes extra pressure on this area.

Remove the grip combs and use bobby pins to secure the wig instead. Wear a wig style with bangs or the hair falls forward.


Good luck,
CD


----------



## Lady S (Mar 15, 2010)

Foufie said:


> what is all this tak about the edges?? How are ppl losing their edges?? I wanna kow so I won't lose any pls



For me, it was the combs in the front.  You have to be careful with those.  Some people slather them in oil, but I just use bobby pins now.  But YMMV.


----------



## PittiPat (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm still wigging it with my half wigs Polly and Malibu Girl in heavy rotation. 

I also rotate (full caps) Rihanna and Ali for the short and sassy look.  To dull the shine on the short wigs, I use Arrid Extra Dry (sp?) solid deodorant.  It worked better than cornstarch for me.


----------



## kyla (Mar 15, 2010)

apemay1969,

You are so pretty... hair is nice also!!!!



apemay1969 said:


> I think I'm going to cave in and buy Tammy this weekend.  I'm tired of trying to get my edges to lay down.  Pretty soon there won't be anything to lay down.
> 
> Does Yasmine tangle up on you?  For some reason it starts to separate into individual coils instead of the water wave look.  When I spray and try to brush it, the brush gets stuck.  I may dump it in some diluted fabric softener water.  I like how the hair looks, i just don't like how it sits on my head.  I dunno.erplexed


----------



## Lady S (Mar 15, 2010)

Found a YouTube clip on how to make a more realistic wig part if anyone is interested.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Unv-Po7ZqNA


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Mar 16, 2010)

Foufie said:


> what is all this tak about the edges?? How are ppl losing their edges?? I wanna kow so I won't lose any pls




From people I know and see have there edges gone from wearing wigs daily, but the rest of their hair is nice and thick, It don't take much to thin them out, when I was texlaxed I stretched to keep them thick, But I am not a wig wearer but need something different, so I bought a wig, but will take the advice I was given on here and see how that works LOL!! I gotta keep my edges, don't wanna look like that Michael Myers mask from the Movie Halloween!


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Mar 16, 2010)

CurliDiva said:


> Hi SignatureBeauty,
> 
> A big part about wearing a wig is TAKING CARE OF YOUR UNDERNEATH!
> 
> ...



Thank You so much! I do have one with bangs, and have removed the combs. Yes, my edges are weak they have always been weak Natural or Relaxed. so I want to take care of them and try to keep them.


----------



## kurlybella (Mar 16, 2010)

growinghair said:


>



they are all nice, but i really love this one! i picked up two more wigs this weekend from the swap meet. they were both $19 and sell in other stores for $30+!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 16, 2010)

I wore a wig daily for 2 years straight a few years ago and I never had thin edges. I never wore a wig cap either. I think that many ladies adjust the wig too tightly (or the stocking cap is too small) on their heads and hence the reason for lost edges. 

Because I got such great results before doing this method, I am back to wearing wigs daily to grow my texlaxed hair out this time around. I love the wigs as a protective styling technique because it is the one method that truly brings me wonderful results.

I love braids too but I have been wearing my wigs a little more lately to accomplish those thick, lengthy results that I had years ago.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks Aggie!! I think that my head and hair likes to be free lol!! and not covered up, cuz it starts itching like crazy, Human hair or synthetic, I hope I am not allergic to it. That would suck because it is a cute wig.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 16, 2010)

SignatureBeauty said:


> Thanks Aggie!! I think that my head and hair likes to be free lol!! and not covered up, cuz it starts itching like crazy, Human hair or synthetic, I hope I am not allergic to it. That would suck because it is a cute wig.


 
OMG! How did I miss this. You've gone natural. I just really looked at your avi and realize it's you in the pic. Forgive me for having overlooked it before. Good luck on your natural hair journey and have fun with it. 

By the way, you're welcomed - got carried away with your natural look and all.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Mar 16, 2010)

LOL!!! Aggie! You know I change from natural to relaxed in the blink of an eye!! and vice versa, but I am planning to stay natural!!!  But texlaxing really calls me LOL!!!


----------



## Queen_Earth (Mar 16, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> how do you like JoJo? She's on my list



I LOVE JoJo! She is my absolute favorite!!


----------



## Foufie (Mar 17, 2010)

I tried wearing my wig without a cap yesterday adn though it was more comfy it kept feeling like it was going to slip off at any moment.

How are you ladies securing yours? Like what locations? With or w/o a cap and what type of pins? Is you hair braided underneath?

I have cornrows underneath it so i can measure growth and it is protective


----------



## bellesocialite (Mar 17, 2010)

Foufie said:


> I tried wearing my wig without a cap yesterday adn though it was more comfy it kept feeling like it was going to slip off at any moment.
> 
> How are you ladies securing yours? Like what locations? With or w/o a cap and what type of pins? Is you hair braided underneath


I no longer wear a cap. I haven't worn one in ages. They gave me bad headaches. I just secure my wigs with bobby pins.


----------



## Lady S (Mar 17, 2010)

Foufie said:


> I tried wearing my wig without a cap yesterday adn though it was more comfy it kept feeling like it was going to slip off at any moment.
> 
> How are you ladies securing yours? Like what locations? With or w/o a cap and what type of pins? Is you hair braided underneath?
> 
> I have cornrows underneath it so i can measure growth and it is protective



I use bobby pins, I put two at each side on the front and in the back.  I do wear a cap underneath because it's easier for me then trying to tuck all my hair in the wig.  Sometimes I wear coils, sometimes I wear twists, but with the wig cap I can do whatever and it'll keep it down.  I don't think caps are necessary for everyone and may cause breakage in some because of the nylon (you can use satin wave caps instead).


----------



## Foufie (Mar 18, 2010)

Lady Speedstick said:


> I use bobby pins, I put two at each side on the front and in the back. I do wear a cap underneath because it's easier for me then trying to tuck all my hair in the wig. Sometimes I wear coils, sometimes I wear twists, but with the wig cap I can do whatever and it'll keep it down. I don't think caps are necessary for everyone and may cause breakage in some because of the nylon (you can use satin wave caps instead).



Thanks, I just a purchased a satin wave cap to sleep in so maybe I will try that. My hair is in cornrows so pretty easy to get under the wig but I will definitely try securing with bobby pins as well.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 18, 2010)

I think Ateeya has done a tut on this wig Z.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 18, 2010)

Zuleika said:


> Don't think Ateya's done that one  Had a quick look at all her half wig vids, will look again, I may have missed it. erplexed




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bA97Wl1FWIY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2M-CRNla8Y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OJLg2kxrho

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TV5RAD0bjI4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXTmTSt21ZI


Buy me here:

http://cgi.ebay.com/FREETRESS-EQUAL..._MWA_Wigs_Extensions?var=&hash=item68c638c5c0


----------



## Lady S (Mar 18, 2010)

Zuleika said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I need your help! Can someone please tell me where to get this half wig?
> 
> ...



Looked for it but could only find lace fronts that even looked like her hair.  The one half wig I did find called Beyonce was a frizzy looking crimped braid out type wig that was shoulder length.  

Did you find it?


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 18, 2010)

Zuleika said:


> Thanks sis  , but those are lace fronts. (not ventured into lace front/wigs yet)
> 
> I am looking for the half wig.




Gotcha.....  Z you can still wear these lace fronts as kinda half wigs cos they have the clips etc.  They actually look good as you can part them where you want....


----------



## sugarwater (Mar 18, 2010)

how long do half wigs and regular synthetic wigs last?


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 18, 2010)

^^^ Usually anything from a month to about 3.  But never throw away the bases.  Learned that the hard way.  You can just strip them and replace with some nice human hair.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Mar 18, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> ^^^ Usually anything from a month to about 3.  But never throw away the bases.  Learned that the hard way.  You can just strip them and replace with some nice human hair.



is there a link with instructions on how to replace with human hair?

I have a couple that need to be retired.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 18, 2010)

Yep self-styled did a thread on it.  She also has a mini-tut in her Fotki.


----------



## Lady S (Mar 18, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> ^^^ Usually anything from a month to about 3.  But never throw away the bases.  Learned that the hard way.  You can just strip them and replace with some nice human hair.



ETA: Nevermind.  Question answered.  Thank you, hon!


----------



## growinghair (Mar 18, 2010)

kurlybella said:


> they are all nice, but i really love this one! i picked up two more wigs this weekend from the swap meet. they were both $19 and sell in other stores for $30+!


 

Yeah, that's the one I have been wearing everyday since I got them. I ordered 2 more!


----------



## Foufie (Mar 19, 2010)

O EM GEE Ya'll I made it a full seven days without taking off my wig (during day hours, it comes off at night lol). I feel good. Tomorrow starts another week.... Last night Baggied with my braid spray mix and castor oil on my ends. Threw back on the wig this morning


----------



## Foufie (Mar 19, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> Yep self-styled did a thread on it.  She also has a mini-tut in her Fotki.


Will be checking this out real soon


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 19, 2010)

lwilliams1922 said:


> is there a link with instructions on how to replace with human hair?
> 
> I have a couple that need to be retired.


 
Here you go....Positively Radiant (Hey Girl) is right, those old half wigs can be made "new".

http://public.fotki.com/SelfStyled/2009/wig-making/homeade-kinky-strai/


----------



## apemay1969 (Mar 19, 2010)

kyla said:


> apemay1969,
> 
> You are so pretty... hair is nice also!!!!


 
Why you trying to get in good with me when you got my husband as your avatar? 

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## apemay1969 (Mar 19, 2010)

I've rocked a twistout today and yesterday and I'm enjoying being invisible.  Some of my half wigs are big - like Outre Tammy - and when I walk in a room...It's like Cher or Chaka Khan stepped in.  My husband has been singing "I'm looking for a new love" and calling me Jody Whatley (spelling?)


Question though - Does anyone have the Janet Collection Mommy wig? I can only find it in some wildly light color that won't work for me.


----------



## soldierforhair (Mar 19, 2010)

Still wearing my wig.  It seems like the more I wear it the better it looks.  Bought some Tresseme natural and Nexxus Humectus to condition my hair underneath today too.  I am sooo excited for APL in December.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 19, 2010)

Still Wigging It Ladies!  And the Temperature is Steadlily Rising.....

Still contemplating on whether I can get through May - August under a full wig.  I sure hope so.....It's gonna be hard though *because of the heat*

I am willing to give it a try.  I'd like to instead of the phony-bun/pony.  To keep the extra manipulation and pressure at bay.  We'll See..................


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 19, 2010)

I know what you mean Terri, today I did not wear my wig. I wore a nice classy bun, with some great jewelry. You are so in my head, I definitely back off on the wigs when it starts to get warm.


----------



## Lady S (Mar 20, 2010)

What do you think, ladies?  Forever Young "Queen of Hearts."  Yay or Nay?


----------



## Filmatic (Mar 20, 2010)

Lady Speedstick said:


> What do you think, ladies?  Forever Young "Queen of Hearts."  Yay or Nay?




Ooo I want that.


----------



## Foufie (Mar 20, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> Still wearing my wig. It seems like the more I wear it the better it looks. Bought some Tresseme natural and Nexxus Humectus to condition my hair underneath today too. I am sooo excited for APL in December.


Meee TOO! It just gets better and better


----------



## Foufie (Mar 20, 2010)

@LadySpeedstick - I love it! You should go for it


----------



## Foufie (Mar 20, 2010)

Okay quick update:

1. I tried the bobby pin method (2 by ea ear and 2 in the back) all I have to say is it took my wearing wearing to a whole new comfort leve. I was out the me mall and not one did I feel like I should do a wig check. I felt secure

2. I am not wearing a cap anymore...more comfort 

3. I went for my BSS trip yesterday and couldn't resist this straight wig so I nabbed it for 30 bux. I will be wearing tonight and I will post pics

4. I am just totally loving the versatility of be able to switch my hairstyle at given moment AND have access (sp?) to my hair whenever I want!!!!

5. oh and they look better and better the more I wear it....

O used to only wear a wig if I was having a terrible hair day or after removign braids or something. No it is an actual style....thanks Ladies for are your tips.


----------



## carolinetwin (Mar 21, 2010)

Do you guys leave your wig on when you're getting jiggy with it? My SO keeps pulling it off during *erhm*

My SO politely asked me how long I was going to wear the wig for as he likes to play with my new growth, esp the nape area where it was cut into a tapered bob

Also I'm actually tired of wearing the wig but my hair is too badly damaged for me to risk a relaxer, esp now that I have 3 months of new growth and I'm not brave enough to do the TWA


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Mar 21, 2010)

carolinetwin said:


> Do you guys leave your wig on when you're getting jiggy with it? My SO keeps pulling it off during *erhm*
> 
> My SO politely asked me how long I was going to wear the wig for as he likes to play with my new growth, esp the nape area where it was cut into a tapered bob
> 
> Also I'm actually tired of wearing the wig but my hair is too badly damaged for me to risk a relaxer, esp now that I have 3 months of new growth and I'm not brave enough to do the TWA



I had planned on keeping it on (along with pumps and a corset) at least once.  I never got around to it though.   We have an anniversary coming up so maybe that will be the day/night.

Every other night I'm just ready to get it off and go to bed.  --  We have 2 little ones.


----------



## BellaLunie (Mar 21, 2010)

checking in! I relaxed last week and I have a few strands that are APL. I truly believe I will get there by June . I can't wait. I think I'm going to switch to half wigs soon. It's getting hot


----------



## Foufie (Mar 21, 2010)

I am wearing mine today while whole baggying underneath, with my C & G mix and Care Free curl.


----------



## Foufie (Mar 21, 2010)

carolinetwin said:


> Do you guys leave your wig on when you're getting jiggy with it? My SO keeps pulling it off during *erhm*
> 
> My SO politely asked me how long I was going to wear the wig for as he likes to play with my new growth, esp the nape area where it was cut into a tapered bob
> 
> Also I'm actually tired of wearing the wig but my hair is too badly damaged for me to risk a relaxer, esp now that I have 3 months of new growth and I'm not brave enough to do the TWA



My wigs have names. His fav is Lacey (the straight one) and he asks me to keep it on. He knows he can't pull it but I just think he likes to look at it.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Mar 22, 2010)

i really like that Queen of Heart wigs Lady Spoeed Stick. I might have to get that. Can u post pics when u get it?


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Mar 22, 2010)

I wore my hair out a few times and have returned to my wigs like a repentant lover lol.


----------



## apemay1969 (Mar 22, 2010)

carolinetwin said:


> Do you guys leave your wig on when you're getting jiggy with it? My SO keeps pulling it off during *erhm*
> 
> My SO politely asked me how long I was going to wear the wig for as he likes to play with my new growth, esp the nape area where it was cut into a tapered bob
> 
> Also I'm actually tired of wearing the wig but my hair is too badly damaged for me to risk a relaxer, esp now that I have 3 months of new growth and I'm not brave enough to do the TWA


 
I went out with some friends of mine Friday and wore my big Outre Tammy half wig.  I don't drink often so I was frigged up when I got home.  All I could do was take off my clothes and jump in the bed cause the room was rotating.  I got frisky when he got in the bed and I started whipping that wig around.  He said I was growling and talking dirty - all stuff I NEVER do.  "So you like it like this, huh?  What's my name?"

Anywho, he said I had that Greek Mythology pootinanny that night.  It turned him to stone.  He called me Sasha Fierce and said that I scared him a little bit.  Shoot, he tripping because I remember him holding my hair out of the way.

I say all that to say, yes, I have worn it when getting jiggy.


----------



## apemay1969 (Mar 22, 2010)

Zuleika said:


> Very cute!


 
That color is hot.  I want to see it on a person.  I want to see it on me.


----------



## apemay1969 (Mar 22, 2010)

Foufie said:


> My wigs have names. His fav is Lacey (the straight one) and he asks me to keep it on. He knows he can't pull it but I just think he likes to look at it.


 :eyebrows2


----------



## apemay1969 (Mar 22, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Still Wigging It Ladies! And the Temperature is Steadlily Rising.....
> 
> Still contemplating on whether I can get through May - August under a full wig. I sure hope so.....It's gonna be hard though *because of the heat*
> 
> I am willing to give it a try. I'd like to instead of the phony-bun/pony. To keep the extra manipulation and pressure at bay. We'll See..................


 
I'm starting to go through my half wigs and picking out the thinner ones with a lighter cap for the summer.  It's those full wigs with bangs that drive me batty especially now with the personal heat waves happening more often.


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 22, 2010)

apemay1969 said:


> I went out with some friends of mine Friday and wore my big Outre Tammy half wig. I don't drink often so I was frigged up when I got home. All I could do was take off my clothes and jump in the bed cause the room was rotating. I got frisky when he got in the bed and I started whipping that wig around. He said I was growling and talking dirty - all stuff I NEVER do. "So you like it like this, huh? What's my name?"
> 
> Anywho, he said I had that Greek Mythology pootinanny that night. It turned him to stone. He called me Sasha Fierce and said that I scared him a little bit. Shoot, he tripping because I remember him holding my hair out of the way.
> 
> I say all that to say, yes, I have worn it when getting jiggy.


 
Dead @  "Greek Mythology pootinanny" - I bet he can't wait until the next time you go out


----------



## Bachelorette (Mar 22, 2010)

I accidently burned the left side of my synthetic wig (cut into layers so the front)..is there ANY way to fix that or would I have to cut off the burnt parts?


----------



## BC2/4/06 (Mar 22, 2010)

growinghair said:


> I'm not really sure either, but I've done well enough to fool a few folks. I'm not going to use the tape or anything though, I'm only using the combs and pins.
> 
> I've got a question for you ladies. Have any of you had thinning around your edges from wigs or the combs puilling? That's the one thing I am a bit concerned about.


 

Yes, my edges are gone!  I feel like it happened overnight but it must have been gradual. I have been wigging for about six months and my baby is five months so the wig and postpartum shedding probably contributed to that loss.

Im using OCT on my edges to grow it back.


----------



## Tif392002 (Mar 22, 2010)

check- check - checking in.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 22, 2010)

Bachelorette said:


> I accidently burned the left side of my synthetic wig (cut into layers so the front)..is there ANY way to fix that or would I have to cut off the burnt parts?




Bachelorette, how did you "accidentally" burn the left side of your wig?

Btw I think self-styled will be able to answer that one I think she has some tip about dunking the whole thing in warm/ hot water to revive them ???


----------



## Ebonybunny (Mar 22, 2010)

checking in


----------



## kurlybella (Mar 22, 2010)

Lady Speedstick said:


> What do you think, ladies?  Forever Young "Queen of Hearts."  Yay or Nay?




OMG i just bought a wig EXACTLY LIKE THIS!!! it's by new born free.


----------



## kurlybella (Mar 22, 2010)

Bachelorette said:


> I accidently burned the left side of my synthetic wig (cut into layers so the front)..is there ANY way to fix that or would I have to cut off the burnt parts?



you have to cut them out. sorry you burned your wig!


----------



## Bachelorette (Mar 22, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> Bachelorette, how did you "accidentally" burn the left side of your wig?
> 
> Btw I think self-styled will be able to answer that one I think she has some tip about dunking the whole thing in warm/ hot water to revive them ???



Actually it wasnt me, but I didnt wanna start a rant. My new wig (Milano Girl) was too long so I went to get it cut into layers (I dozed off) just to bwake up to the stylist trying to flat iron the frobt, I ended up yelling "It's No Human!" so she stopped now Im left with a portion of the front looking fray and horrible.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 22, 2010)

Bachelorette said:


> Actually it wasnt me, but I didnt wanna start a rant. My new wig (Milano Girl) was too long so I went to get it cut into layers (I dozed off) just to bwake up to the stylist trying to flat iron the frobt, I ended up yelling "It's No Human!" so she stopped now Im left with a portion of the front looking fray and horrible.




LMAO at that scenario bachelorette


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 22, 2010)

Bachelorette said:


> Actually it wasnt me, but I didnt wanna start a rant. My new wig (Milano Girl) was too long so I went to get it cut into layers (I dozed off) just to bwake up to *the stylist trying to flat iron the frobt, I ended up yelling "It's No Human!" so she stopped* now Im left with a portion of the front looking fray and horrible.


   

Okay.


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Mar 22, 2010)

Lady Speedstick said:


> What do you think, ladies?  Forever Young "Queen of Hearts."  Yay or Nay?



It looks very cute


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Mar 22, 2010)

This wig is cute!!!



Lady Speedstick said:


> What do you think, ladies?  Forever Young "Queen of Hearts."  Yay or Nay?


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 22, 2010)

Bachelorette said:


> I accidently burned the left side of my synthetic wig (cut into layers so the front)..is there ANY way to fix that or would I have to cut off the burnt parts?


 Ok, you are among friends......how did you "burn" your wig?


----------



## Jewell (Mar 22, 2010)

Just checking in!  Going strong, but after the very warm (83), beautiful weather this past weekend, I worry about how long I can keep this wig on top of all this thick hair!  I will definitely have to cornrow this mess down to allow more air to flow across my scalp/be cooler while wearing my wigs!


----------



## Lady S (Mar 22, 2010)

VirGoViXxEn said:


> i really like that Queen of Heart wigs Lady Spoeed Stick. I might have to get that. Can u post pics when u get it?


You guys were supposed to be talking me out of buying the wig!    It's going to be a cell phone pic!  

I actually need to take a pic of my new Model Model wig called "Queen" I love it.  Well, could do without the skin side part, but that's nit picking.



Bachelorette said:


> I accidently burned the left side of my synthetic wig (cut into layers so the front)..is there ANY way to fix that or would I have to cut off the burnt parts?



I think you're going to have to cut it. 



kurlybella said:


> OMG i just bought a wig EXACTLY LIKE THIS!!! it's by new born free.



Do you remember the model name?  I have a feeling it cost less then the Forever Young wig.


----------



## Foufie (Mar 23, 2010)

Bachelorette said:


> Actually it wasnt me, but I didnt wanna start a rant. My new wig (Milano Girl) was too long so I went to get it cut into layers (I dozed off) just to bwake up to the stylist trying to flat iron the frobt, I ended up yelling "It's No Human!" so she stopped now Im left with a portion of the front looking fray and horrible.



Aww that sux. But like everyone else said, you'd probably have to cut it


----------



## Foufie (Mar 23, 2010)

II am itching to wear my straight wig. I have been wearing the straightish one (Kendal) since Last saturday, so like a week and a half. But I can't be just switching back and forth , the people at work already think I change my enough. I don't feel like the comments. *sigh* soooo I guess I will be wearing this at least until the end of the week.


----------



## Bachelorette (Mar 23, 2010)

Lol radiant. I was super annoyed. Dont know how a cut turned into curling iron fight



IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay.



Im re-reading that and it looks ridiculous. Should say "Not Human" but yea  Just glad it wasnt one of my more expensive wigs. I dont know how to cut off the burned part and I dont wanna go back there. *sigh*


----------



## Bachelorette (Mar 23, 2010)

CurliDiva said:


> Ok, you are among friends......how did you "burn" your wig?



LOL True explanation above.


----------



## Lady S (Mar 23, 2010)

Foufie said:


> II am itching to wear my straight wig. I have been wearing the straightish one (Kendal) since Last saturday, so like a week and a half. But I can't be just switching back and forth , the people at work already think I change my enough. I don't feel like the comments. *sigh* soooo I guess I will be wearing this at least until the end of the week.



Doooooooo itttttttttttttt!  When I first started wearing half wigs, I was rotating them like no one's business.  Even now, I switch them around depending on my mood.  I will say my work place has a very high population of "hair enhancement"  wearing women.  Wigs, weaves, braid extensions, ponytails, buns, etc.  Nobody can say anything because they're probably wearing fake hair at the moment.    So, I will concede that my work environment sounds different then yours.

In fact,the people at your work place seem catty.  I say change it up just to bring excitement to their obviously boring, bland lives.  Life is too short to suppress your shine.


----------



## Lady S (Mar 23, 2010)

Bachelorette said:


> Lol radiant. I was super annoyed. Dont know how a cut turned into curling iron fight
> 
> 
> 
> Im re-reading that and it looks ridiculous. Should say "Not Human" but yea  Just glad it wasnt one of my more expensive wigs. I dont know how to cut off the burned part and I dont wanna go back there. *sigh*



If you're going to cut it into a super basic style, I say go to a hair school or supercuts.


----------



## Foufie (Mar 24, 2010)

Lady Speedstick said:


> Doooooooo itttttttttttttt! When I first started wearing half wigs, I was rotating them like no one's business. Even now, I switch them around depending on my mood. I will say my work place has a very high population of "hair enhancement" wearing women. Wigs, weaves, braid extensions, ponytails, buns, etc. Nobody can say anything because they're probably wearing fake hair at the moment.   So, I will concede that my work environment sounds different then yours.
> 
> In fact,the people at your work place seem catty. I say change it up just to bring excitement to their obviously boring, bland lives. Life is too short to suppress your shine.



Okay okay I think I may bust it out on Friday. That is all I can do right now and still feel comfortable. Its not so much that I care as that I have to watch my lethal  tongue towards "ignant" ppl.


----------



## Foufie (Mar 24, 2010)

ya'll I think my braids are barely hanging on....may have to start re-braiding....


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Mar 24, 2010)

Ok! I got this wig to work in my favor, I am actually liking this, my edges seem good so no worry there, I do have to wear the wig cap though, but it is fun! Have a different look and still remain natural! Thanks Ladies for the advice!!


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey Ladies,

When washing lace wigs is it okay to soak it in fabric softner also. I thought i read somewhere that the lace will get messed up if wet, i could be wrong. 

I need to repair the ends of my synthetic lace wig badly.


Thanks.


----------



## luvovcandy (Mar 26, 2010)

Im a little late but im in!  I chopped off most of my hair anyway and will not rock a short do so lets do this!


----------



## kurlybella (Mar 27, 2010)

omg ya'll, i have wig exhaustion!  i don't think i can carry on any longer. i might need to mix it up or something. i purchased two new wigs the other week so maybe it's time to whip em out... though i've been ps since oct of last year so that could be the cause of the exhaustion!


----------



## kurlybella (Mar 27, 2010)

Lady Speedstick said:


> Do you remember the model name?  I have a feeling it cost less then the Forever Young wig.



it's a half wig (but fits the entire head) and it was only $19, but it's also longer than yours. i'm going to cut it super short though. i'm excited because i am tired of this wig already! 

newborn morocco is the name - but the pics does the wig nooooo justice. i have the exact color you have and it looks just like that one except it's longer.


----------



## Lady S (Mar 27, 2010)

kurlybella said:


> it's a half wig (but fits the entire head) and it was only $19, but it's also longer than yours. i'm going to cut it super short though. i'm excited because i am tired of this wig already!
> 
> newborn morocco is the name - but the pics does the wig nooooo justice. i have the exact color you have and it looks just like that one except it's longer.



That's cute.

I'm still trying to decide if I want that wig or not.  I've never bought Forever Young wigs, so I don't know what the quality is or how big the cap is (apparently I have a large head).  Decisions decisions.  I do think the wig would be cooler in the summer since the curls are away from the head if that makes any sense.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 27, 2010)

Checking in....still wearing my wigs daily over braided hair.


----------



## apemay1969 (Mar 28, 2010)

One of my bss has the bottom row of half wigs on sale for 12.99! Lawd, help me. I'm going to replace my Outre Lexus with a different color. It seems I like the colors that no one else likes. I'm also going to buy some other half wig that I would never buy normally. Probably short or long and blonde.


And help me find out why I covered my face when you can see through my fingers.

This is the front of Outre Lexus:






This is the back of Outre Lexux:






Dang my back is big.  I look like I can lift 'frigerators.


----------



## Lady S (Mar 28, 2010)

Here are pictures of the freetress equal lace front wig I bought.  It's called Selena.  I did not like it.  I don't think the style worked for me and the dang thing shed like crazy.  I don't think you can tell from the pictures, but it's one of those bobs that are short at the back but grow longer from the front.

I'm still trying to figure out the cellphone camera out, so my apologies for the crap angles.

Oh, update on the Queen of Hearts wig.  Negotiating a price on ebay.  Will probably reject completely if the seller doesn't except my bid of $25.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2010)

Still Wigging it.  Would like to have a cute one for the warmer weather.  We'll see.....


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm still in it to win it with the the 6 wigs I got in DEC.  I was getting tired of the whole thing, then I ordered a new straight and a new wavy.

I've been renewed.  


I also switched from 4 corn rows to 6 flat twists.  Both me and my hair are enjoying things much more now.


----------



## apemay1969 (Mar 30, 2010)

Lady S said:


> Here are pictures of the freetress equal lace front wig I bought. It's called Selena. I did not like it. I don't think the style worked for me and the dang thing shed like crazy. I don't think you can tell from the pictures, but it's one of those bobs that are short at the back but grow longer from the front.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out the cellphone camera out, so my apologies for the crap angles.
> 
> Oh, update on the Queen of Hearts wig. Negotiating a price on ebay. Will probably reject completely if the seller doesn't except my bid of $25.


 
I think it looks good on you.  I imagine you are hiding a sour face filled with dislike.


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 30, 2010)

I saw a wig in a color combo I've never tried (auburn 33/brown 30) that was so pretty that I'm going to buy on Sat....

I'm going to RETIRE my favorite wig this weekend - it is better to stop wearing it while it still looks GOOD then to wait until it looks like an animal died on top of your head, right!


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 30, 2010)

Ladies, I'm itching to shake things up for Spring!

I either want a big *** coily/curly wig or a super sleek, super long wig with bangs!


----------



## Lady S (Mar 30, 2010)

apemay1969 said:


> I think it looks good on you.  I imagine you are hiding a sour face filled with dislike.



Thank you!  I admit it.  I have a super duper stank face.   But part of that could also be because I was taking the pics during a break at work (what?  the bathroom has nice lighting).  



CurliDiva said:


> I saw a wig in a color combo I've never tried (auburn 33/brown 30) that was so pretty that I'm going to buy on Sat....
> 
> I'm going to RETIRE my favorite wig this weekend - it is better to stop wearing it while it still looks GOOD then to wait until it looks like an animal died on top of your head, right!



I have such a bad problem with that.  I had this favorite half wig that I wore to death.  And I'm not going to even talk about the "Aurora" wig that sorta looked like a dead animal to begin with (I was in denial).


----------



## Lady S (Mar 30, 2010)

CurliDiva said:


> Ladies, I'm itching to shake things up for Spring!
> 
> I either want a big *** coily/curly wig or a super sleek, super long wig with bangs!



Oooooh.  Harlem 125 has the pooftastic coily wig, but I don't know what it looks like in real life.


----------



## soldierforhair (Mar 30, 2010)

Alright I've been wearing my wig from Extension Plus for 3 months now.  9 more months to go.  I like it better than Day 1.

I have been wearing my hair braided at first for one month at a time, but now I am going to up to 2 months at a time.  

I have been wearing a circular pattern.  Do you guys have any sites to cute cornrows with your natural hair for taking it off or any ideas?  This would really help.


----------



## soldierforhair (Mar 30, 2010)

kurlybella said:


> omg ya'll, i have wig exhaustion!  i don't think i can carry on any longer. i might need to mix it up or something. i purchased two new wigs the other week so maybe it's time to whip em out... though i've been ps since oct of last year so that could be the cause of the exhaustion!


 
I know the feeling ecspeccially with spring in the air but just think of the end result.  That's what I try to do and think about my hair down myb ack.  Believe me its hard at times but it's well work it.


----------



## Foufie (Mar 31, 2010)

Okay so I hate the "Lacy" wig, ( i gave it that name) it has only been a week and its all tangled in the back. WTH!!!! I want a big coily curly one too


----------



## soldierforhair (Mar 31, 2010)

HEY... fellow wig sisters.  I hope all are happy wigging and seeing results.  

One quick question.  Do you guys know how I can wear my cornrows under my wig so when I take off my wig I have cute hairstle.

Thanks!  Keep wiggin  )


----------



## apemay1969 (Mar 31, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> HEY... fellow wig sisters. I hope all are happy wigging and seeing results.
> 
> One quick question. Do you guys know how I can wear my cornrows under my wig so when I take off my wig I have cute hairstle.
> 
> Thanks! Keep wiggin )


 
What I'm finding is if I do two strand twists and then cornrow _them, _than when I whip the piece off in the car or hallway, I'm okay.  I've also learned to do a horizontal cornrow at the edges and nape.  Then I can take it down, snap in a roller and I have a cute updo.  I got tired of my husband flinching every time I snatched it - whatever 'it' of the day - off my head.  He really would be happy either way.  He's just not one for surprises and day to day changes.

Next time I snatch it off, I'll take a pic for ya.

I took down my cornrows last night (not two strand twists) and fluffed my hair out.  I had been apply MT every night and spritzing with the Creme Rinse/water/oil mix morning and night before putting on wig or putting on bonnet.  

My braid-out is banging.  All my students are loving it.  One teacher said that I should keep it like that all of the time.  They don't understand PS at all.  That's okay.  I think I'll rock the braid out for a few days.  Who knows what personality will possess me tomorrow.  I might have gray contacts and a blonde Beyonce wig before the week is though.


----------



## Foufie (Apr 1, 2010)

last day of this wig is tomorrow, I think depends on how money is looking. But I am unbraiding tomorrow for a poofy braid out and then DCn on sunday. WIll be rebraiding sunday night


----------



## Tif392002 (Apr 1, 2010)

checking in!


----------



## apemay1969 (Apr 1, 2010)

I put Lexus back on and tomorrow - payday - I'll go pick up my replacement Lexus's for 12.99:bouncegre

I'm looking for a short sassy wig on the Mommy tip.  It seems I have to actually see a wig on somebody or in a BSS before I'll commit.  

They always grow on me but ain't nothing like the disappointment of pulling a wig out of the plastic, removing the net and paper, putting it on your head and it looks like meh or aaaaarrrrghgghh.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Apr 1, 2010)

Clair Hair is having 20% off for the next 5 days . The coupon code is 1234.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Apr 1, 2010)

VirGoViXxEn said:


> Clair Hair is having 20% off for the next 5 days . The coupon code is 1234.






I got an email a little while ago and put these in my cart.


anyone try them or have any pics?



   OUTRE SYNTHETIC HALF WIG QUICK WEAVE MONICA 


   FREETRESS SYNTHETIC FULL CAP SAMARA GIRL 

   FREETRESS EQUAL SYNTHETIC LACE FRONT WIG ANGELINA


----------



## l_choice2001 (Apr 5, 2010)

hey ladies just checking in its been a loooong time.... 
the look i have been rocking.....


wig is ..http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/motrmasyhawi7.html


----------



## Foufie (Apr 6, 2010)

hey chickies! I took off my wig friday and took break. I am back in 8 cornrows with my wig back on! I want a long wig but I cant really afford new one yet so that gives me time to look around and make a decision


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 6, 2010)

Glad to hear everyone is still wiggin it!

Here are some warm weather tips for those worried about wearing a wig in the HEAT:

Tip 1 - more parts (via cornrows, twist, or plait) at your scalp....the cooler you will feel.

Remember one of reasons you wear a hat in the winter is because lot of body heat escapes or released thru the head.

So the more your head can 'breathe' in warm weather the COOLER you will be.

Tip 2 - You CAN style a regular (not lace) wig in upswept styles - so buy some pretty accessories such as clip & combs! 

So start to play with wearing the hair up OR sweep to one side OR the sides pinned back!

Tip 3 - don't be afraid to THIN out a wig for extra comfort! You can easily cut out a few hidden layers with no affect the length or style of the wig.

This will just help to reduce BULK - which looks more natural and is cooler, imo.

Tip 4 - Spring and Summer is the prefect time to try a shorter WIG!

Good luck and stay beautiful!
Curli


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Apr 6, 2010)

I henna'ed and did a DC over night.  Yesterday I after I rinsed the DC I had a HUGE amount of healthy new growth!  It looked so healthy that I chopped 2 inches of heat damage off.

Then I measured (11 inches) and back in flat twists.  I've been wearing flat twists with half wigs and a head band lately.

I picked up 3 wigs from claire hair last night for $50 so I think/hope that should cover me for a while (or the next great sale)  lol


----------



## Aggie (Apr 6, 2010)

Well I'm hennaing my hair as I type and probably will be wearing a my hair in a bun when it's all done. I may take a short break from my full head wigs for a few days.


----------



## aa9746 (Apr 6, 2010)

Checking in: Still wiggin it 7x/wk!


----------



## soldierforhair (Apr 6, 2010)

Is it just me or the hotter it gets the harder it is to wear the wigs.  I wonder is that why this thread had slowed down so much.  My growth has been tremendous due to me keeping it simple and wearing wigs.  It is just so hot in Alabama though, so hot when I get in the car I just take off my wig.  I am thinking about doing 2 weeks on and 1 week off, getting my hair cornrowed every 3 weeks and when it is fresh just only wear the cornrows as my style.


----------



## soldierforhair (Apr 6, 2010)

apemay1969 said:


> What I'm finding is if I do two strand twists and then cornrow _them, _than when I whip the piece off in the car or hallway, I'm okay. I've also learned to do a horizontal cornrow at the edges and nape. Then I can take it down, snap in a roller and I have a cute updo. I got tired of my husband flinching every time I snatched it - whatever 'it' of the day - off my head. He really would be happy either way. He's just not one for surprises and day to day changes.
> 
> Next time I snatch it off, I'll take a pic for ya.
> 
> ...


----------



## soldierforhair (Apr 6, 2010)

One last thing, I told someone what my regimen is and that I wear wigs.  She didn't know before I told her but she told me wearing wigs suffocates your hair and it won't breathe.  i take my hair off everytime I come home.  Is that enough.  She went on to say that wearing wigs makes your hair turn yellow.


----------



## aa9746 (Apr 6, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> One last thing, I told someone what my regimen is and that I wear wigs. She didn't know before I told her but she told me wearing wigs suffocates your hair and it won't breathe.* i take my hair off everytime I come home.* Is that enough. She went on to say that wearing wigs makes your hair turn yellow.


 
I've been wearing whole head wigs for over a year, no yellow hair yet 
@ bolded is what i do


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Apr 6, 2010)

Is it too late to join? I recently had traumatic hair loss, so i have no choice but to wear wigs.


----------



## apemay1969 (Apr 7, 2010)

growinghealthyhair said:


> Is it too late to join? I recently had traumatic hair loss, so i have no choice but to wear wigs.




I'm sorry to hear that.  
 At least you can have fun with wigs but I know how it can be feeling as if you have no other choices.  I know a woman that feels that way.


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 7, 2010)

growinghealthyhair said:


> Is it too late to join? I recently had traumatic hair loss, so i have no choice but to wear wigs.


 
Welcome growinghealthyhair!


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 7, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> One last thing, I told someone what my regimen is and that I wear wigs. She didn't know before I told her but she told me wearing wigs suffocates your hair and it won't breathe. i take my hair off everytime I come home. Is that enough. She went on to say that wearing wigs makes your hair turn yellow.


 
How can black color hair turn yellow? erplexed This sounds like pure CRAP!


----------



## apemay1969 (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm still rocking the half wigs.  Lately, I've been too lazy to even lay my edges down.  I just pull the half wig up close, pin and throw on a stretchy headband. 
I had a lady follow me around Walmart until she got the nerve to ask me where I bought my hair because she hadn't seen the ones with the band before.  I told her that the band wasn't connected so that she can know to pick up some .99 black headbands at the bss when she picks up a half wig.  I was flattered.  It was a two day old Outre Sabina in 1b/33 or 30, I can't remember.  Spur of the moment purchase while lookiing for a replacement Outre Tammy.





Me and Tammy





Me and Sabina

I'm going to branch out of the Outre line.  They ride up in the back even with the comb and bobby pins.  I don't have a big head but I sure don't have a little one.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 7, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> One last thing, I told someone what my regimen is and that I wear wigs. She didn't know before I told her but she told me* wearing wigs suffocates your hair and it won't breathe*. i take my hair off everytime I come home. Is that enough. She went on to say that *wearing wigs makes your hair turn yellow*.


 
What on earth! I have never heard such a thing in my life. That means that those who wear weaves should be having the same problem then too right? This is not true. She must have been doing something else wrong with her hair to cause these problems.




aa9746 said:


> I've been wearing whole head wigs for over a year, no yellow hair yet
> @ bolded is what i do


 
ITA. I wore a wig for 2 years straight and my hair was still quite black and I always took my wig off as soon as I got in the house. I never wore it at home. As far as breathing, what kind of wig was she wearing anyway. 

The wigs I wore all had laced cloth underneath to allow air to enter and move through. Did she have plastic under hers and wore it everyday this way?


----------



## SelfStyled (Apr 7, 2010)

Ape- Tammy looks GREAT on you.   I am having a wig dillema. I am tired of wearing my halfwigs with headbands, I haven't been blending because I am not using heat right now. It's been too hot for LF's or whole wigs.......


----------



## Aggie (Apr 7, 2010)

CurliDiva said:


> How can black color hair turn yellow? erplexed This sounds like pure CRAP!


 
That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 7, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> Is it just me or the hotter it gets the harder it is to wear the wigs. I wonder is that why this thread had slowed down so much. My growth has been tremendous due to me keeping it simple and wearing wigs. It is just so hot in Alabama though, so hot when I get in the car I just take off my wig. I am thinking about doing 2 weeks on and 1 week off, getting my hair cornrowed every 3 weeks and when it is fresh just only wear the cornrows as my style.


 
When summer is approaching, I always look to wear my pixie short wigs. I know that long wigs can cause me to sweat a lot, especially living in a hot, sunny place like the Bahamas. The shorter wigs seem to be the length of choice for me during this time of the year.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh please to the claim that wigs suffocate your hair and turn it yellow. My hair looks like it's doing pretty durn good to me  

I am loving my wig... though as the weather warms I probably will start back with half wigs and a cute headband to match my outfit. I am feeling too cute lately  and my wig is just the icing on the cake. I think it really flatters my face. It's New York Girl, I have it black. 







Hey! I put the link to the pic, why isn't it showing up???


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Apr 7, 2010)

Here it is, my precious lol. I  this wig. It looks way better on me than in the picture, of course! People really think it's my hair.

ETA: hey, where is there to get good wigs/half wigs anymore? Since hairsisters is a no-go, and GMBS is acting a fool, clairhair is out (front for hairsisters) and ebonyline charges too farking much! I need Sabina in my life :lovedrool: and I never got the famous Tammy!


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (Apr 7, 2010)

My hair has done nothing but thrive under my wigs. I also wear to work and take off and moisturize my hair as soon as I get home.  It has helped to grow my hair to shoulder length.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 7, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Here it is, my precious lol. I  this wig. It looks way better on me than in the picture, of course! People really think it's my hair.
> 
> ETA: hey, where is there to get good wigs/half wigs anymore? Since hairsisters is a no-go, and GMBS is acting a fool, clairhair is out (front for hairsisters) and ebonyline charges too farking much! I need Sabina in my life :lovedrool: and I never got the famous Tammy!


 
That wig is cute LadyP. I may just look for that one.


----------



## soldierforhair (Apr 7, 2010)

Aggie said:


> When summer is approaching, I always look to wear my pixie short wigs. I know that long wigs can cause me to sweat a lot, especially living in a hot, sunny place like the Bahamas. The shorter wigs seem to be the length of choice for me during this time of the year.


 

Bahamas?  Must be nice.  I may decide to cut on my wig a little bit.  Who knows........


----------



## Aggie (Apr 7, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> Bahamas? Must be nice. I may decide to cut on my wig a little bit. Who knows........


 Yes it nice here in the Bahamas. You should try one of those razor combs that thins the wig and comb it until you reach your desired length.


----------



## BellaLunie (Apr 7, 2010)

Still wigging it! I need a cute angled bob wig. Any suggs?


----------



## MsKibibi (Apr 7, 2010)

Although I wasn't posting, I was unofficially doing this challenge. lol

This is the wig I wore until my dog ate it.  






It's the Anita lace front, synthetic by Sensationnel.  






I removed the combs and straps, and replaced them with hair pins.  I also had to cut the cap to make it stretch over my head.





I wear the wig like a half wig, so I dyed the lace black.






This is the wig after my dog attacked it.  LOL I plan to get a lace front human hair wig, but since the weather abruptly changed to being hot, I'm not sure if I'll still need it.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Apr 7, 2010)

MsKibibi said:


> Although I wasn't posting, I was unofficially doing this challenge. lol
> 
> This is the wig I wore until my dog ate it.
> 
> ...



Can you explain how/where you cut it to make it fit?

I think this is the one I purchased a few months back.  It didn't fit on my head so I sent it back.  It was nice though.


----------



## MsKibibi (Apr 7, 2010)

Here is a close up showing where I cut it.  I cut into the mesh part without cutting any tracks.  I did this on both sides and its close to the back of the cap.  







I like the wig to feel like its not even on my head, otherwise I get a headache.


----------



## kurlybella (Apr 7, 2010)

mskibibi you better revamp that dog attacked wig! lol! make it work girl!


----------



## SelfStyled (Apr 8, 2010)

Ms Kibbi- How did you dye the lace black? that is a great idea.


----------



## MsKibibi (Apr 8, 2010)

kurlybella said:


> mskibibi you better revamp that dog attacked wig! lol! make it work girl!



LOL I tried but it was a lost cause.  I still it and I'm thinking of cutting off the lace part to use as a clip on bang.  But the lace is short (1 1/2") so it might not work.  



SelfStyled said:


> Ms Kibbi- How did you dye the lace black? that is a great idea.



I used Rit Dye.  You only need a small amount of the dye.  Wear gloves and be ready with bleach to remove the stain from your tub.  For a second, I thought I ruined the tub lol.


----------



## Foufie (Apr 10, 2010)

still wiggin it. Can't wait to get a new one. Think that will be next friday. DC'n tomorrow, braiding back up and going back in


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Apr 10, 2010)

Not officially in the challenge, but I picked up Baltimore Girl today (fullcap by Freetress).






http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/experimenting-with-/baltimore-girl-by-f/


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Apr 10, 2010)

QUESTION:

If you get caught in the rain is your wig headed down hill?

I just got Jewlry less than 2 weeks ago.  I really like it but it rained the other day and I was not  prepared (nothing to cover my head).  It wasn't drenched or anything, just drizzle from my car to the building.

Is there anything you can do?  I hate getting attached to a new wig only to have it loose it's flavor and start puffing.


----------



## bxshayshay4u (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so happy I found this thread (smiling from ear to ear) 

I have been in this challenge without even knowing it existed

I have been wearing wigs since November 2009 and so far have collected 32 wigs  Im still wearing them as a protective style up until this day (april 2010) and plan on wearing them until the summer

I do wig reviews and tutorials on youtube! I buy most of my wigs from hairsisters.com and clairhair.com

Check out my wig reviews on youtube 
http://www.youtube.com/user/shayshayallday69
One of my favorite most popular wig reviews
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dh8Wo_1SNGo


----------



## bxshayshay4u (Apr 10, 2010)

The wig i am wearing in the below picture is called "fashion model" and its by Model Model. You can purchase it from hairsisters.com


----------



## bxshayshay4u (Apr 10, 2010)

Im wearing a lacefront wig called "JoJo" by freetress. Chech out the wig review i did on her:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNVJKSwqCY8


----------



## bxshayshay4u (Apr 10, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> Oooh what did you order? I ordered a champagne lace wig- and it was out of stock....boo! Watch in no time you will be rocking those wigs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


How much is shipping on this website? 
Hairsisters.com will never get anymore of my money. thanks ladies for letting me know about this site. any other good sites. I collect wigs already have 32


----------



## apemay1969 (Apr 11, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Oh please to the claim that wigs suffocate your hair and turn it yellow. My hair looks like it's doing pretty durn good to me
> 
> I am loving my wig... though as the weather warms I probably will start back with half wigs and a cute headband to match my outfit. I am feeling too cute lately  and my wig is just the icing on the cake. I think it really flatters my face. It's New York Girl, I have it black.
> 
> ...



My pic of Sabina didn't show up either.


----------



## Lady S (Apr 11, 2010)

bxshayshay4u said:


> The wig i am wearing in the below picture is called "fashion model" and its by Model Model. You can purchase it from hairsisters.com
> *picture removed for space*



That wig is HOT! Did you have to cut the bangs.  I have a model model wig called "queen."  Love it.  Almost didn't buy it because I had bought "Aurora" and it was a hot, matted mess.


----------



## SelfStyled (Apr 11, 2010)

bxshayshay4u said:


> How much is shipping on this website?
> Hairsisters.com will never get anymore of my money. thanks ladies for letting me know about this site. any other good sites. I collect wigs already have 32


 

_The shpping is by how much your pkg weighs.....Mine was like $8. _


----------



## Foufie (Apr 11, 2010)

I am a little sad I can't shop from Rock Trading....and most of the sites ya"ll use in general.... Basically most of the wigs don't come in my hair color. Even they are lighter they have pretty dark hair mixed in like number four. I am pretty pale with freckles and generally a 30ish is about all I can do. So I have been lurking the sights for for types 1 and 2 (caucasian) hair and ALL their wigs come in just about every color. I was so happy, they are a little more expensive but there is so much more variety for me.


----------



## Foufie (Apr 11, 2010)

Where do ladies store your wigs when not in use. Do you put them back in the original packaging or on a foam head or something???


----------



## Queen_Earth (Apr 11, 2010)

Foufie said:


> Where do ladies store your wigs when not in use. Do you put them back in the original packaging or on a foam head or something???


I buy those little $4 foam heads from Sallys


----------



## halee_J (Apr 11, 2010)

Checking in. I'm still wearing my half wig daily, well, with the exception of the last two days when I felt like wearing my hair 'out'. Tomorrow I think I'm gonna get me a lace wig I'm getting tired of the head bands and I want something I can put up in a bun.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Apr 11, 2010)

I keep some on foam heads (usually full wigs) and some in the packages (half wigs & ponytails).  The foam heads are $2- $3 locally in NYC.






I store the foam heads/wigs in the top of my closet.







Foufie said:


> Where do ladies store your wigs when not in use. Do you put them back in the original packaging or on a foam head or something???


----------



## Lady S (Apr 11, 2010)

Foufie said:


> I am a little sad I can't shop from Rock Trading....and most of the sites ya"ll use in general.... Basically most of the wigs don't come in my hair color. Even they are lighter they have pretty dark hair mixed in like number four. I am pretty pale with freckles and generally a 30ish is about all I can do. So I have been lurking the sights for for types 1 and 2 (caucasian) hair and ALL their wigs come in just about every color. I was so happy, they are a little more expensive but there is so much more variety for me.



Check out the Rene of Paris line of wigs.  I think they're very pretty.  Not cheap, though.  It's interesting the styles that they will have that won't be in the wigs marketed to black women and vice versa.  http://www.reneofparis.com/


----------



## Foufie (Apr 12, 2010)

Lady S said:


> Check out the Rene of Paris line of wigs. I think they're very pretty. Not cheap, though. It's interesting the styles that they will have that won't be in the wigs marketed to black women and vice versa. http://www.reneofparis.com/



Oh shoot! I gotta check it out at home. My work PC wont let me use the flash player....


----------



## Foufie (Apr 12, 2010)

@ Curlidiva - I noticed you have been organizing wig challenges since at least 2007 as far as I can tell....what length were you when you started your wig challenges and what length are you now?

Actually anyone who have wigging for more than a year wheat were your starting and what are you current lengths.


----------



## bxshayshay4u (Apr 12, 2010)

naturalmanenyc said:


> I keep some on foam heads (usually full wigs) and some in the packages (half wigs & ponytails). The foam heads are $2- $3 locally in NYC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats exactly how my room look. i keep my wigs on wig heads hanging all around my room. Im actually running out of places to put them


----------



## bxshayshay4u (Apr 12, 2010)

I promised myself i wouldnt order any more wigs until summer. I broke my promise when i found out about rockey trading!!! i just places an order for 108.00  so excited and cant wait for them to arrive. How long does shipping generally take?


----------



## SelfStyled (Apr 12, 2010)

Someone PLEASE stop me.....I bought 4 wigs yesterday. What is wrong with me?

Rockey Trading shipping takes about 5-6 days. 

My new wig loves are the monotop wigs. I find these much better than the synthetic lace fronts, the "lace" on those things itches me so bad. The monos that I have. I just have to leave a sliver of hair out to blend. No need to wear a headband at all. Due to the design of the monotops the hair looks like it is growing out the scalp. They are really versatile and you can part too.


----------



## *Frisky* (Apr 12, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> Someone PLEASE stop me.....I bought 4 wigs yesterday. What is wrong with me?
> 
> Rockey Trading shipping takes about 5-6 days.
> 
> My new wig loves are the monotop wigs. I find these much better than the synthetic lace fronts, the "lace" on those things itches me so bad. The monos that I have. I just have to leave a sliver of hair out to blend. No need to wear a headband at all. Due to the design of the monotops the hair looks like it is growing out the scalp. They are really versatile and you can part too.


 

Girl treat yourself!!! hahahaha...I'm glad you finally ordered from Rockey Trading. I never got around to it although I did just order a new lacefront on Friday and I just got it today. I'm ready to give half wigs a break. I am gonna have to check into those monotops.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 12, 2010)

I am taking a wig break and bunning for a couple of weeks or so wearing my synthetic afro puff over my ends.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 12, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> Someone PLEASE stop me.....I bought 4 wigs yesterday. What is wrong with me?
> 
> Rockey Trading shipping takes about 5-6 days.
> 
> *My new wig loves are the monotop wigs*. I find these much better than the synthetic lace fronts, the "lace" on those things itches me so bad. The monos that I have. I just have to leave a sliver of hair out to blend. No need to wear a headband at all. Due to the design of the monotops the hair looks like it is growing out the scalp. They are really versatile and you can part too.


 

I love me some monotop wigs myself SS. I can't bring myself to wear the lace fronts at all. They are creepy-looking to me. No offence to the ladies who wear them, I just don't like them at all.


----------



## Jewell (Apr 12, 2010)

Foufie said:


> Where do ladies store your wigs when not in use. Do you put them back in the original packaging or on a foam head or something???



Currently, I don't have the extra room in my closet (due to shoes, boxes, clothes) or in my daughter's closet to store my wigs on foam wig heads.  So, since I mainly order online, I only keep the one I'm actively wearing out...the rest since they come in their new packaging in boxes--I re-package them with their paper/plastic and store them in boxes beneath my bed.  

Thas the best I can do, cuz this wig collecting is getting outta hand!   Soon, my stash will be looking like the one posted above/below, just in boxes!  I do the same with my drawstring ponies--re-package in their plastic cases for storage when I'm not wearing 'em.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

OT: Updating...still on the challenge.  Considering wearing my own hair over the summer with a drawsting pony to protect the ends and retain max length.  Not sure how long I'll do it (likely May to late Sept, where I will resume wigs until I reach my 1st goal of FULL WL _unstretched_); but I like the fact that all my hair is protected with a wig...I just can't suffer with them in the heat & humidity here in NC.  

Gonna touch up my hair color (after months of NG, I'm looking kinda crazy wit 4-6" brown roots & black length) before a va-cay the last week of this month, and either bring out one of my DS ponies I have or get a new one to rock.  My edges don't suffer from wearing ponies since I don't wear 'em tight or pull too hard while styling.  *This wig chall. has been extremely beneficial for my hair AND my schedule!*   I just hope the DS I have will look ok with 9 months of NG/waves, or that I can find a suitable one to match at the BSS!!


----------



## SelfStyled (Apr 12, 2010)

*Frisky* said:


> Girl treat yourself!!! hahahaha...I'm glad you finally ordered from Rockey Trading. I never got around to it although I did just order a new lacefront on Friday and I just got it today. I'm ready to give half wigs a break. I am gonna have to check into those monotops.


 What LF did you order? Post some pitcha pretty please .



Aggie said:


> I love me some monotop wigs myself SS. I can't bring myself to wear the lace fronts at all. They are creepy-looking to me. No offence to the ladies who wear them, I just don't like them at all.


 
Aggie IA the LF's can be creepy when people put the lace down near their eyebrows, it just doesn't look right. When it's done right they can look GREAT- when it's done bad, it's really bad.

Enjoy your wig break- the pony puff sounds like a GREAT idea.




Jewell said:


> Currently, I don't have the extra room in my closet (due to shoes, boxes, clothes) or in my daughter's closet to store my wigs on foam wig heads. So, since I mainly order online, I only keep the one I'm actively wearing out...the rest since they come in their new packaging in boxes--I re-package them with their paper/plastic and store them in boxes beneath my bed.
> 
> Thas the best I can do, cuz this wig collecting is getting outta hand!  Soon, my stash will be looking like the one posted above/below, just in boxes! I do the same with my drawstring ponies--re-package in their plastic cases for storage when I'm not wearing 'em.
> 
> ...


 

If you find a good phony pony, let me know. Most of the phonies I come across are so silky looking, and would not match with my texlaxed hair.


----------



## Lady S (Apr 13, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> Someone PLEASE stop me.....I bought 4 wigs yesterday. What is wrong with me?
> 
> Rockey Trading shipping takes about 5-6 days.
> 
> *My new wig loves are the monotop wigs.* I find these much better than the synthetic lace fronts, the "lace" on those things itches me so bad. The monos that I have. I just have to leave a sliver of hair out to blend. No need to wear a headband at all. Due to the design of the monotops the hair looks like it is growing out the scalp. They are really versatile and you can part too.



I think I'm really slow, because I still don't really get what the difference is between monotop and lace wigs.  erplexed  Is it just the material?


----------



## Foufie (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks ladies....I have been packaging mine as well. My closet is completely with shoes and clothes. So I guess I can get a foam head for the current one or two I am wearing and when not in rotation put them back.


----------



## Foufie (Apr 13, 2010)

@Lady S - I checked out the site. I guess I have to call to get prices and what not. I love the styles they have just couldn't figure out how to order.


----------



## SelfStyled (Apr 13, 2010)

Lady S said:


> I think I'm really slow, because I still don't really get what the difference is between monotop and lace wigs. erplexed Is it just the material?


 
Girl you are not slow
The montops wig from google:

Just what is a monofilament wig?.
Monofilament refers to the type of material that hair strands are sewn onto. Unlike a cloth material, which can be itchy to those with sensitive scalps, monofilament material is a thin gauze-like, nearly transparent material which is much more comfortable to the touch. Hair strands are attached by hand-knotting them to this material, one strand at a time, hence the term "mono-filament".

Also the "mono" part on the wig is black, and not the beige/tan color of the lace on the synthetic lace wigs- it makes them easy to blend in. There is not the "hump" that you can get with half wigs- the mono part makes it stay flat to your head. Also the mono's are not made to wear on your hairline, but a little behind your hairline, the material is not itchy and hard like the lace on the SLF's. Actually you can wear it on your hairline if you are wearing it with a bang. They are super versatile IMO.

Check out this link:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=04MRST0TX1RV5GBBGSQY

There are thumbnails that you can click on that will explain a lil more

Buyer Beware- Motown Tress is one of the leading manufacturers of mono wigs for us, and they are pure CRAP. They look good for like 2-3 wears and that's it.


----------



## Foufie (Apr 13, 2010)

Foufie said:


> @Lady S - I checked out the site. I guess I have to call to get prices and what not. I love the styles they have just couldn't figure out how to order.



I just found a site called acewigs.com. They sell the renee of Paris wigs..sooo excited. they are dumb expensive but I am totally getting one.


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 13, 2010)

Mono Wigs:


----------



## Foufie (Apr 14, 2010)

I get a new wig on Friday!!! Yesssss! Okay just had to say that


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Apr 14, 2010)

I've been still wigging in between wet bunning.  Since it has gotten warm I've been doing more cowashing so I can't throw the wig on like I did in the winter when I didn't wash as much.  Wet hair and a wig is a .  I also had to put myself on punishment.  I was buying way to many wigs.  So no new wigs for a while...I think.


----------



## Foufie (Apr 15, 2010)

a_shoe_6307 said:


> I've been still wigging in between wet bunning. Since it has gotten warm I've been doing more cowashing so I can't throw the wig on like I did in the winter when I didn't wash as much. Wet hair and a wig is a .  I also had to put myself on punishment.  I was buying way to many wigs.  So no new wigs for a while...I think.



So COwashing will keep you in line since you won't have a need to buy so many...I need something to keep me in line.


----------



## Evallusion (Apr 15, 2010)

Dying for the Hera wig from the Janet Collection. **le sigh**


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 15, 2010)

halee_J said:


> I'm in . I bought a half wig today:



Hi there,
Do you mind me asking the brand name of this wig? 
tia,
tishee


----------



## Lady S (Apr 15, 2010)

Foufie said:


> I get a new wig on Friday!!! Yesssss! Okay just had to say that



Is it a Rene of Paris one or another brand?  You got me on pins and needles wondering what the wig's going to look like and it even my wig!  

I received the Keri wig by Freetress in the mail today.  On the plus side, it fits my huge head.  However, I bought it and now I don't really know what to do with it.  It was an impulse buy and I'm just trying to figure out how to style the darn thing.


----------



## Foufie (Apr 16, 2010)

Lady S said:


> Is it a Rene of Paris one or another brand? You got me on pins and needles wondering what the wig's going to look like and it even my wig!
> 
> I received the Keri wig by Freetress in the mail today. On the plus side, it fits my huge head. However, I bought it and now I don't really know what to do with it. It was an impulse buy and I'm just trying to figure out how to style the darn thing.



No ma'am unfortunately I am lil too poor to get one until May...so until then I will be wearing one from the BSS. around the way. But uhm I am posting pics cause I am just excited to change it up!!!!!!

Are you gonna post any pics of your new one.....


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 16, 2010)

checkin in its getting hot down here i need a lighter wig im sweating like crazy.


----------



## *Frisky* (Apr 16, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> What LF did you order? Post some pitcha pretty please .


 
I haven't put it on yet hahaha...I need to get some adhesive for it. I got it from Misswigs.com. They have some great deals on human laceys


----------



## soldierforhair (Apr 16, 2010)

Okay so my 1 wig for the whole year didnt work out because I want something different but its still in excellent condition.  I found a indian wave wig that I really like also that I should arrive tomorrow.  Looking forward to taking pictures to post....


----------



## aa9746 (Apr 16, 2010)

I'll be trying on my lacefront this evening. 

Magic lace Item ML-05


----------



## BellaLunie (Apr 16, 2010)

^I have her! You will love it it's one of my faves. I need to order another one


----------



## soldierforhair (Apr 17, 2010)

I have no idea to insert pictures from my computer.


----------



## Foufie (Apr 18, 2010)

I bought my new wig. its short and so cute but I won't be wearing for at least two weeks. I just got some braids that I will be rocking alone for a while.


----------



## Lady S (Apr 18, 2010)

Foufie said:


> No ma'am unfortunately I am lil too poor to get one until May...so until then I will be wearing one from the BSS. around the way. But uhm I am posting pics cause I am just excited to change it up!!!!!!
> 
> *Are you gonna post any pics of your new one.....*



I'll be so happy if I figure out how to wear the  thing, I will have pics all up on this thread.


----------



## lydc (Apr 19, 2010)

I fell off of this challenge hard because I couldn't find a wig that I liked and that looked good on me. I went wig shopping this weekend with my sis and found a half wig that fits me to a T and blends so well with my natural hair so I'm back on. I'll post pics once my sis sends them to me.

Edited to say: here's the photo.


----------



## SelfStyled (Apr 19, 2010)

lydc said:


> I fell off of this challenge hard because I couldn't find a wig that I liked and that looked good on me. I went wig shopping this weekend with my sis and found a half wig that fits me to a T and blends so well with my natural hair so I'm back on. I'll post pics once my sis sends them to me.
> 
> Edited to say: here's the photo.


 
That looks GREAT on you! Do you remember the model?


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 19, 2010)

lydc said:


> I fell off of this challenge hard because I couldn't find a wig that I liked and that looked good on me. I went wig shopping this weekend with my sis and found a half wig that fits me to a T and blends so well with my natural hair so I'm back on. I'll post pics once my sis sends them to me.
> 
> Edited to say: here's the photo.


 
Girl, that wig looks like your REAL hair!  Great choice!


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 19, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> That looks GREAT on you! Do you remember the model?





CurliDiva said:


> Girl, that wig looks like your REAL hair!  Great choice!


co-signing with you ladies.  Please do share the brand/model info.


----------



## lydc (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks ladies!!! I will be back later in the evening to post the brand name


----------



## lydc (Apr 19, 2010)

The brand name of the wig is New Born Free Demi Cap Afro Half Wig. 
Item # 2233


----------



## luvovcandy (Apr 20, 2010)

lydc said:


> I fell off of this challenge hard because I couldn't find a wig that I liked and that looked good on me. I went wig shopping this weekend with my sis and found a half wig that fits me to a T and blends so well with my natural hair so I'm back on. I'll post pics once my sis sends them to me.
> 
> Edited to say: here's the photo.


 You have beautiful hair! I love the curls!!


----------



## Foufie (Apr 20, 2010)

lydc said:


> I fell off of this challenge hard because I couldn't find a wig that I liked and that looked good on me. I went wig shopping this weekend with my sis and found a half wig that fits me to a T and blends so well with my natural hair so I'm back on. I'll post pics once my sis sends them to me.
> 
> Edited to say: here's the photo.



Awesome look. Very good choice...


----------



## Ebonybunny (Apr 20, 2010)

Checking in with pics: 






This is my current half wig. It has a lace top, but it doesnt need to be glued or anything, I just pin it as usual. I like it cause I can have a bit of a bang.  


Here is my 4 month "growth" () update... lol sigh

January 2010





Now (April 2010)


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 20, 2010)

^^^ do you mind sharing what wig this is? Congrats on the growth.....you are doing great sweetie.

tia,
tishee


----------



## Ebonybunny (Apr 20, 2010)

morehairplease said:


> ^^^ do you mind sharing what wig this is? Congrats on the growth.....you are doing great sweetie.
> 
> tia,
> tishee



Thank you sooo much! I am not too sure on the name of the actual wig, but I know it is by outre. It may be this one : http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Half-Wig/QUICK-WEAVE-SYNTHETIC-HALF-WIG-ELLEN/index.php  But im not sure, because the site says nothing about lace at the top....


----------



## kandegirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok, making my contribution. I wear weaves but this half-wig is my in between style for a week. I saw it on here in this thread I just can't find the exact name. It's by Freetress. It's "something" girl.  I like it. It's very huge in person!


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Apr 22, 2010)

I am still wigging daily half wiig , now summer comes will  contiue just a cooler style, I were culy afro styles.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Apr 23, 2010)

Still half-wigging almost everyday.  I can't do it when I work anymore because it is getting to hot here in the ATL and I have to do too much running around.

I would also like to say that wearing wigs since December has definitely gotten me to SL.   

Now I'm focusing on full SL now!!!


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Apr 23, 2010)

Do any of you ladies just flat iron the front to blend with your straight wigs?  I have a wedding to go to and I really don't want to put heat on my whole head.  I just want to flat iron the front to blend with my half-wig for the night and then wash it the next day.  Any suggestions???


----------



## Aggie (Apr 24, 2010)

I need a new sophisticated wig so I have to start a huntin' for it next week, .


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Apr 25, 2010)

Found a new lace front wig  at BSS on yesterday , now I am able to hide all of my hair.


----------



## Lady S (Apr 25, 2010)

Went wigless on Friday.  It was so weird not to have it on!  I felt. . .naked.


----------



## SelfStyled (Apr 26, 2010)

Checking in....I switched up my regimen from washing every 5-7 days, to now cowashing after every workout. Uhm can I say that my wigs have been a blessing to me.

My latest lovelies:

Red Carpet Sweet City- It is a monofilament and I just leave out a sliver of hair to blend.







Today I did an updo w/Sensationnel HZ-7052, this style would wear well when it gets hot. My hair was completely protected and hidden away in a plait. The "bang" is actually a section of the wig that I just pulled forward to make a bang.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm planning on buying this wig 






It's from Ruth's Beauty Shop ($341.52 total) 
It's expensive, but I had a little breakage in one spot from my 3 month weave and I want to give my hair a little breakie 

Here's my reasoning (there are more pro's than with a sew-in):



My ends are protected. I don’t want to wear my hair cornrowed straight back. I will have my stylist braid my hair in a circular pattern.
This will also be good because I won’t be constantly pulling the hair at the back to see how long it has gotten. TOO OBSESSIVE!
I will be able to apply my MN mixture (MN+Afroveda Shikakai Hair Growth Elixir+Ovation Cell Therapy) to my scalp to encourage faster growth.
I will be able to still take pictures monthly to show growth, and update LHCFers in the “1 inch per month challenge”
I can still keep hair cornrowed for 3 months, and be able to properly moisturize my hair.
After exercising, I will be able to rinse my hair.
I will still be able to deep condition under a steamer.
I won’t have to sleep on the wig, like I would a weave. It won’t become matted because I will be able to remove it every night.
I will be able to still use my products up by cowashing gently in the summer, so as not to disturb the braids too much.
It will give the section of my hair that was broken off a chance to recover from breakage
I’ll be able to get at the roots of my hair, unlike when I had my 3 month weave when the roots were hard to detangle during the takedown
In some way I’ll still be wearing a net in the form of a wig cap; however, I’ll be able to remove it as I please.
I’ll be able to do Ayurvedic rinses! (preferably after sweaty workouts)


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 26, 2010)

Ooh, I like this one too  except it's a full lace wig (@ www.sassysecret.com)


----------



## Jewell (Apr 27, 2010)

Still doing my wig thang!  See one of them below in sig pic, another couple in my Fotki.  I'm wanting to try some "quick weaves" from the BSS, which are like full wigs, but just a lot lighter and allow more air to get to the scalp.  They have some SUPER cute kinky versions, perfect for summer.  I can even blend the front of my hair without straightening, or just wear with a head band to camoflauge the edges.  I will post pics if I get a chance to pick one up this week!

I was thinking about wearing my own kinky hair exposed (i.e. no LF on like I've been wearing consistently since late October), but I don't wanna have to worry about looking crazy in this heat & humidity while out-of-town.  Gel and some mango butter go a long way to get the waves poppin!  If I can do a CW this week and get it to lay down like I want it to in a nice bun or twist, then I will rock my own hair for the 1st time in like 6 mos!  If not, I will be underneath the LF or quick weave for a while longer, suffering in this heat! lol  Ain't no point in straightening my hair and wearing it all down and nice, b/c as soon as I step outside or if someone even sneezed nearby, it would revert. Not feeling that look while out and about!


----------



## l_choice2001 (Apr 29, 2010)

hey ladies! im looking for wigs non human that can still have light heat applied to them HELP!!!! TIA


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2010)

Will be looking for a light-weight summa' wig over the weekend in a nice short cut. 

Hopefully it will take me into the Fall and be lightweight enough to get me through the Summer.


----------



## darlingdiva (Apr 29, 2010)

a_shoe_6307 said:


> Do any of you ladies just flat iron the front to blend with your straight wigs? I have a wedding to go to and I really don't want to put heat on my whole head. I just want to flat iron the front to blend with my half-wig for the night and then wash it the next day. Any suggestions???


 
I don't wear half-wigs, but your plan sounds fine to me.


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Apr 30, 2010)

[/QUOTE]

Girl, This is cute


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Apr 30, 2010)

Ebonybunny said:


> Checking in with pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1st of all, The wig is cute. Secondly, WHY are u sighing??? THIS is AWESOME progress for 3 months. Keep up the GOOD work


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey,
What is everyone using to moisturize your hair under your wig?

I've been using a WEN/water mix which is great because it give me moisture without cakey buildup.  THEN a week ago I FINALLY got around to ordering some ROSE WATER.

http://www.iherb.com/Heritage-Products-Rosewater-Rose-Petals-8-fl-oz-240-ml/6481?at=0


I'm in LOVE!   It's light and smells LOVELY.  Why did I sleep so long on this??
Anyone else using rose water?


----------



## Foufie (Apr 30, 2010)

Soooooo I finally decided on a wig! Here's my choice! I am in love! What do you ladies think?


----------



## PaleoChick (May 2, 2010)

When not in braids, I am still wigging it up. I am actually surprised that I haven't given up or quit yet. Still spray my hair everyday, twice a day when I remember.


----------



## Queen_Earth (May 3, 2010)

Checking in! I am alternating between twisting and wigs!


----------



## Aggie (May 3, 2010)

I'm still wearing my wigs as well.


----------



## gabulldawg (May 3, 2010)

I'm back hanging tough with my trusted half wig SH-Janet by Pizazz (see avatar). I have been completely lazy with my hair during my pregnancy.  So I decided to get back into half wigs. I am really enjoying wearing them again. I have been thinking about venturing into lace fronts, but don't know where to start! I have to keep a better eye on this thread.


----------



## Foufie (May 4, 2010)

I am loving my short wig, I am not all hot and it is easier to put on for whatever reason. My hair is still plaited underneath and will be the duration of May and June at least. I am getting good growth. Anyway I am wearing shorty for at least a month.


----------



## SelfStyled (May 4, 2010)

lwilliams1922 said:


> Hey,
> What is everyone using to moisturize your hair under your wig?
> 
> I've been using a WEN/water mix which is great because it give me moisture without cakey buildup. THEN a week ago I FINALLY got around to ordering some ROSE WATER.
> ...


 
I just bought some of this last week.....I will start using it to spritz.


----------



## kurlybella (May 5, 2010)

i just mixed it up and bossed up my brown and blonde half wig. don't know how long this is going to last though because i have some severe wig exhaustion!

you can see my pics here: http://www.kisforkinky.com/2010/05/from-blah-to-boss-big-blonde-curls/


----------



## MrsHouston (May 6, 2010)

a_shoe_6307 said:


> Do any of you ladies just flat iron the front to blend with your straight wigs?  I have a wedding to go to and I really don't want to put heat on my whole head.  I just want to flat iron the front to blend with my half-wig for the night and then wash it the next day.  Any suggestions???



I do.  I blow dry a small parted section in the front (leaving the back wet w/ products) on a cool setting.  Then, lightly flatiron the section.  I cornroll the back.  I'm enjoying it.


----------



## MrsHouston (May 6, 2010)

Very Pretty and Creative. 

Is your handband "covering" your wig line?  I saw one of those handbands this morning at Walgreens and wondered if it would work for that purpose.

I have to get in the mirror and play around with mine to see what works.





SelfStyled said:


> Checking in....I switched up my regimen from washing every 5-7 days, to now cowashing after every workout. Uhm can I say that my wigs have been a blessing to me.
> 
> *
> Today I did an updo w/Sensationnel HZ-7052, this style would wear well when it gets hot. My hair was completely protected and hidden away in a plait. The "bang" is actually a section of the wig that I just pulled forward to make a bang.*


----------



## SelfStyled (May 6, 2010)

Thanks- Mrs. H- yup that is exactly what I did. I cover up the demarcation line  the headnband. It should work with any half wig. Let me know how it works for you.


----------



## MrsHouston (May 6, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> Thanks- Mrs. H- yup that is exactly what I did. I cover up the demarcation line  the headnband. It should work with any half wig. Let me know how it works for you.



Thanks girl.  I'm going back to get one in black and brown


----------



## lwilliams1922 (May 6, 2010)

ok,  I need to know something.


How long do you wear your synthetic wigs?


My initial thought was to keep them in play for a month (or a months worth of wear when rotating).  Well I think that's just too long.  I don't THINK I abuse them or sleep on them.  I don't comb and I apply wig conditioner as needed.

I just realized today that when I broke out a new wig today I was much happier wearing the wig.  The last two weeks I've been hesitant about wearing them.  I think the answer is to shorten the life span to 2 or 3 weeks.  

NOW I know it depends on the wig and what it looks like but I guess I get attached to them, especially if it looked really good when I first got it.  I must have about 7 or 8 wigs that I've worn for a month and haven't been able to actually throw them out.   That includes 'Jewlery'.  I loved this wig but It got caught in the rain the first week I got it.   

So tell me how long your synthetics usually last.  Maybe I just need some motivation to part with them and bring out all the new ones.


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 6, 2010)

^^I would love to know the same thing and how do you all revive your wigs..i'm thinking about washing mine this wknd. I detangle and condition w/ wig spray everyday.


----------



## MrsHouston (May 7, 2010)

Wow, I never use wig spray or conditioner.  I guess that is why I have to switch them every 3 to 4 weeks.  *Where are you guys getting the spray and conditioner* from b/c I'm being a lace front this week and I want it to last awhile.


----------



## BellaLunie (May 7, 2010)

it's been a long time since I've checked in. I'm still wigging it daily. I just bought Sensationel Anita, Juniper lace wigs. I also bought Tammy,Sabina, & Yasmine half wigs by Outre. I'll upload pics sometime this weekend


----------



## BellaLunie (May 7, 2010)

MrsHouston said:


> Wow, I never use wig spray or conditioner. I guess that is why I have to switch them every 3 to 4 weeks. *Where are you guys getting the spray and conditioner* from b/c I'm being a lace front this week and I want it to last awhile.


 
you can get it at any bbs or where you buys wigs. Here http://www.blackhairspray.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=wig+spray and http://www.blackhairspray.com/product-p/beho1003.htm


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 7, 2010)

bella- I LOVE yasmine. I've been rocking her everyday. I've gotten so many compliments about her. I'm def. going to buy another one!


----------



## MrsHouston (May 7, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> it's been a long time since I've checked in. I'm still wigging it daily. I just bought Sensationel Anita, Juniper lace wigs. I also bought Tammy,Sabina, & Yasmine half wigs by Outre. I'll upload pics sometime this weekend



Did you order yours online?  If so, where?  I saw a picture of the Tammy it's really cute.


----------



## MrsHouston (May 7, 2010)

So, I went to the local BB at lunch and purchased my first LF wig.  I REALLY luv it too.  It resembles a straight flatiron hair style.  I will be wearing it this weekend and post a pic.

I saw the wig spray and conditioner...what is the purpose?  I would think one should put oil sheen on their real hair to make it blend in instead of making the wig more shinier.

Here is the current wig that I'm wearing right now:


----------



## SelfStyled (May 7, 2010)

That is super cute ^^^- Which one is that?


----------



## BellaLunie (May 9, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> bella- I LOVE yasmine. I've been rocking her everyday. I've gotten so many compliments about her. I'm def. going to buy another one!


 
I love them all already! Outre has great products. Do you do Bantu knots in the front to blend or do you wear a headband? I wore Tammy yesterday and I did 6 plaits and 2 strand twisted them and it blended perfectly. I'm going to get 2 more. Another Tammy and Yasmine 



MrsHouston said:


> Did you order yours online? If so, where? I saw a picture of the Tammy it's really cute.


 
  Hey MrsHouston! I get almost all my wigs from blackhairspray. They have excellent customer service and my pckg got here in 3 days


----------



## CurliDiva (May 9, 2010)

How long do you wear your synthetic wigs? *Easily 3-4 months, but I tend to switch it up for a different look.*


My initial thought was to keep them in play for a month (or a months worth of wear when rotating). Well I think that's just too long. I don't THINK I abuse them or sleep on them. I don't comb and I apply wig conditioner as needed. *To extend the "life" of a wig, store it on a wig head when not worn so it retains it shape, wash it as needed to remove product build-up, comb/brush gently from ends to roots, and the best tip....is the FABRIC SOFTENER SOAK.*

*Remeber to let your wig completly DRY before trying to comb, brush or style in anyway.*

*This one step - 
FABRIC SOFTENER SOAK - will bring most wigs back to life!*

I just realized today that when I broke out a new wig today I was much happier wearing the wig. The last two weeks I've been hesitant about wearing them. I think the answer is to shorten the life span to 2 or 3 weeks. *If you find a style that you love, go back a buy another right way - and rotate the two wigs - the wigs will wear evenly and your hair will never look  old in two weeks. *

NOW I know it depends on the wig and what it looks like but I guess I get attached to them, especially if it looked really good when I first got it. I must have about 7 or 8 wigs that I've worn for a month and haven't been able to actually throw them out. *What exactly is "wrong" with each of these wigs? Are they tangled? Have the curls dropped? Is the hair stiff? Talk to me!  *That includes 'Jewlery'. I loved this wig but It got caught in the rain the first week I got it. 

So tell me how long your synthetics usually last. *IMO,* *Syntheitic wigs could/should actually last longer than a humman hair wig.* Maybe I just need some motivation to part with them and bring out all the new ones.


----------



## MrsHouston (May 12, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> That is super cute ^^^- Which one is that?



I wish I could remember the name.  I threw the packaging away.  Purchased it from a local BSS.


----------



## SelfStyled (May 12, 2010)

For those that like to remove the combs before wearing wigs- my seam ripper is my best friend. It makes it so easy to remove the combs.


----------



## MrsHouston (May 12, 2010)

Here is my lacefront wig.  I didn't like it long, so I cut it, put baby powder on it, then washed it.  The first pic is before, the second pic is after with a thin line of my hairline out.  I'm already picking out my summer/vacation wig


----------



## MrsHouston (May 12, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> For those that like to remove the combs before wearing wigs- my seam ripper is my best friend. It makes it so easy to remove the combs.



what's a seam ripper?


----------



## *Frisky* (May 12, 2010)

MrsHouston said:


> what's a seam ripper?


 

People that sew use them to rip seams out of clothes..you can get them at a fabric store. Sewing kits that you can get at Walmart, Target, etc have them too.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (May 16, 2010)

I am still wigging my syn lace front


----------



## Foufie (May 16, 2010)

I took a two day break over the weekend.....but I just corn rolled the hair and I am ready to back under my wig in the morning


----------



## Lady S (May 17, 2010)

Made the mistake of going wigless and now I keep getting people going "Oh, I like your hair so much better"  Yeah, well, the reason my hair looks better is because of the  wigs!  I'm looking at half wigs that look like straw curls or twist outs.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Jetblackhair (May 17, 2010)

Lady S said:


> Made the mistake of going wigless and now I keep getting people going "Oh, I like your hair so much better"  Yeah, well, the reason my hair looks better is because of the  wigs!  I'm looking at half wigs that look like straw curls or twist outs.  Any suggestions?



Sensationnel HZ 7009 is a good choice.
 



Or Outre Quick Weave Polly


----------



## l_choice2001 (May 17, 2010)

my new lajay wig in color 1


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 17, 2010)

Still Wiggin' It!  Will look for a super short one for the Summer.


----------



## ellehair (May 18, 2010)

Just checking in..

I've been doing the short wigs lately, freetress kate, and halle.  after im done with these, I may, hmmmmm. have no idea, lol  May go back to my fave elana for a while but that hair is so big and im not sure how I will feel with the heat once it starts getting hot out.

Am I the only one who can't wait to wear their own hair.. (at least sometimes) I feel like this crusade is never ending, lol.  DH looks at me so crazy when he sees my hair and he's like I just dont understand why you wont wear your own hair. btw my hair is the longest its ever been, but I try to tell him over and over again, the reason I am where I am is because of the wigs!!


----------



## gabulldawg (May 18, 2010)

I bought a synthetic lace front today. I am nervous about wearing it! It's kinda big/thick. I have never worn a lace front before. I bought a straight one about a year or so ago but never got the nerve to wear it out of the house!  We will see what happens with this wig. I'd hate for it to be a waste of money.


----------



## Loves Harmony (May 18, 2010)

I am back in the game. I wanted to wear my hair out for awhile but now i am tired of it. So i purchase my first lacefront wig today called Jackie. The hair is so pretty. I will try to take a picture tomorrow.


----------



## Foufie (May 18, 2010)

This is my next go around. I thought I was going to go long but uhm I am sooooooo feeling this!
http://www.clairhair.com/en/Product...ctTitle=0&Display=&Type=Category&Keyword=WIGS


----------



## Foufie (May 18, 2010)

Lady S - How about this one?

http://www.clairhair.com/en/Product...ctTitle=0&Display=&Type=Category&Keyword=WIGS


----------



## Foufie (May 18, 2010)

Have any of you ladies purchased from clairhair? If so what has been experience with customer service and shipping?


----------



## Foufie (May 19, 2010)

a_shoe_6307 said:


> I no longer order from Hair Sisters or Clair Hair. I order from blackhairspray.com and I have never had any problems. As well, they are super fast with shipping and their customer service department responds fast.



Thanks!!! I will be placing my order this evening!!!!


----------



## karolmel (May 19, 2010)

gabulldawg said:


> I bought a synthetic lace front today. I am nervous about wearing it! It's kinda big/thick. I have never worn a lace front before. I bought a straight one about a year or so ago but never got the nerve to wear it out of the house!  We will see what happens with this wig. I'd hate for it to be a waste of money.



Listen, I know exactly how that feels! People at church were staring at my knots on my lace front! I know they were.  I then cut it after watching a couple of Youtube vids and styled it. It looks so much better know. Speaking of which, I better wash it today....

I love some of the new BSS's in Philly, they will style/cut and apply your lace front right in the wig shop. I LOVE that! But, I don't glue down, 'cause I have too treat my hair every night with the Jheri Juice.


----------



## bellesocialite (May 20, 2010)

Still wearing my wigs. I've been wearing Tammy for the past week because I can avoid using the flat-iron to blend. With keeping my hair braided under my wigs, I greatly underestimated the extent to which my hair was underprocessed.


----------



## Lady S (May 20, 2010)

Foufie said:


> Lady S - How about this one?
> 
> http://www.clairhair.com/en/Product...ctTitle=0&Display=&Type=Category&Keyword=WIGS



The bigger the hair, the closer to God.  That is, I like it.


----------



## BellaLunie (May 20, 2010)

I'm still wiggin it! I love it and can't wait for Dec for the big reveals. I also have a new discount code for blackhairspray it's for 20% off. I saw Bev's thread so I'm going to post the link from the vendor's forum so only paying members can get it.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=11028224&highlight=#post11028224


----------



## Lady S (May 20, 2010)

Foufie said:


> Have any of you ladies purchased from clairhair? If so what has been experience with customer service and shipping?



I lot of people have had problems with hairsisters.com & clairhair.  I haven't had a problem yet, but if I can get it anywhere else at the same price, I'm ordering there.  I've started feeling like I'm taking a gamble anytime I order and I really don't like that feeling.  

It sounds crazy, but there are a lot of cool wig sellers on ebay.  Pretty much like going to your neighborhood wig store.  New, in packaging, and the major brands like Outre, Sensationnel, Freetress, It's a Wig, etc.  Make sure you check the ratings & feedback first, thou.


----------



## JJamiah (May 23, 2010)

Back in the game took a break now I just order 2 new lace fronts one I already have in black just wanted to get one with highlights for the summer 

I ordered OUTRe because their hair is SO soft I love the quality and the feel of the hair. I can't keep my paws out of it. LOL

I ordered Sindy  and yet another Mohisha (Sindy in 1b/30 and Mohisha in 1b/33)

I will be rocking my lacefronts 3 weeks to four weeks a month a week break;  to DEEP protein and Deep conditioner then slap another braid circle back up in it to rock the lace fronts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2010)

Yeah, I went wig-scoping yesterday, to see if I could find something light enough and 'airy' enough to help me wig-it throughout the Summer Months.

I'll be Wigging it until 2011.


----------



## JJamiah (May 23, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, I went wig-scoping yesterday, to see if I could find something light enough and 'airy' enough to help me wig-it throughout the Summer Months.
> 
> I'll be Wigging it until 2011.



I hear you I kinda want to do this too, take it down in October though for my next relaxer. I'd have to wait for 1 month after to get my hair braided again to do it again


----------



## BellaLunie (May 23, 2010)

JJamiah your hair is ! How do you fit all that under a wig?! I cant wait to be where you are


----------



## Aggie (May 23, 2010)

I need a new natural looking human wig like yesterday. I have to go on a serious hunt for a beautiful one. Anyone has any ideas where I can get a nice human kinky wig online (not too expensive) please? TIA.


----------



## Lady S (May 24, 2010)

Aggie said:


> I need a new natural looking human wig like yesterday. I have to go on a serious hunt for a beautiful one. Anyone has any ideas where I can get a nice human kinky wig online (not too expensive) please? TIA.



Found these at GMBShair.com, but you can probably find them at a more. ..reliable merchant.  

It's A Cap Weave HH Afro Curl http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/itwighhafcu.html

It's A Cap Weave HH Straw Curl http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/itwighhstcu.html

Motown Tress 100% Human Hair Tiki  http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/motr10huhawi10.html

Temporary derail:  This synthetic half wig is calling to me. http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/cafrmosyhawi2.html  If I end up buying it, it's your fault Aggie.


----------



## JJamiah (May 24, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> JJamiah your hair is ! How do you fit all that under a wig?! I cant wait to be where you are




Thanks so much Bellalunie 
My cousin braided it in a circle braid (as if weaving) but I just slap my lace front on it.  Flat like a pancake


----------



## lydc (May 27, 2010)

I'm still wiggin' it and loving it!!!


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 27, 2010)

Is this challenge still open?? I really really need some motivation to keep wigging over the summer. I have a half wig right now and I really want to wig thru june. Take a day or 3 break in July then back to wigging..but these wigs start to get so tangly over time. its irritating!


----------



## lwilliams1922 (May 27, 2010)

It's getting HOT.  I'm starting to work out more.  

gonna have to stop wigging while I work out (2-3days a week).  I'll do a twist out when I'm working out then cowash and wig it up the next day.

I had been wearing wigs that were just passing their prime when I work out but it's just getting too hot for that and the 2 wigs I've been using are not happy either.

The only issue is that I tranisitoned to much highlights in my wigs recently.  I'll now be alternating from dark brown #2 hair to light hair every other day.


----------



## cinnespice (May 27, 2010)

I would like to join the challenge.
I have been using wigs since Feb. 
Its time for a new one..one thats airy and will not make me feel like im fire.
I usually just braid up my hair underneath and put on a wig cap.
I also wash my hair 1-2x a week and dc every week. So far my hair has been growing a lot.


----------



## Oyekade (May 30, 2010)

anyone knows if blackhairspray.com has a coupon code for memorial day?


----------



## JJamiah (May 30, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> Is this challenge still open?? I really really need some motivation to keep wigging over the summer. I have a half wig right now and I really want to wig thru june. Take a day or 3 break in July then back to wigging..but these wigs start to get so tangly over time. its irritating!




Get some Fantasia Wig Cleaner - follow the directions, don't comb the piece until dry hang up in the bathroom and it should look better and feel better!


----------



## aa9746 (May 30, 2010)

Checking in:  Still wearing my wigs everyday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2010)

Oyekade said:


> anyone knows if blackhairspray.com has a coupon code for memorial day?


 
That 20SALE expired May 26th.  I was looking for one as well


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2010)

btw:  I did get the 'netted' wig cap and that has helped out tremendously.  Hopefully, I will have no problems wigging this summer.

I have been keeping my Moisture Levels at an all time High alternating between KBB Hair Milk and Dudley's PCA Moisture Retainer!


----------



## bellesocialite (Jun 4, 2010)

I haven't been consistently wearing wigs for about 2 weeks now because I've been enjoying my just-relaxed hair. Back under wigs I go for next week


----------



## Duchesse (Jun 4, 2010)

I've still be wearing wigs, and just took a break last week. I realized that I was wearing wigs for 2 months straight. My hair is getting thick and my newgrowth!

I need to get over my anxiety over people staring at the back of my head while I'm on a bus though. I could feel the burns, or maybe I'm paranoid.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm still wigging it. I have 2 wigs coming on monday. I had 3 but one was out of stock..and I'm ordering 4 more thur..Don't judge me!


----------



## bellesocialite (Jun 4, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> I'm still wigging it. I have 2 wigs coming on monday. I had 3 but one was out of stock..and I'm ordering 4 more thur..Don't judge me!


I'm not judging, I'm living vicariously through you  I always put the wigs you post on my 'to buy' list...yes, I have a list, LOL.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Jun 4, 2010)

^^^lmao!!! Me too! hahah!


----------



## Lady S (Jun 5, 2010)

Duchesse said:


> I've still be wearing wigs, and just took a break last week. I realized that I was wearing wigs for 2 months straight. My hair is getting thick and my newgrowth!
> 
> *I need to get over my anxiety over people staring at the back of my head while I'm on a bus though. I could feel the burns, or maybe I'm paranoid.*



I get paranoid when I feel someone coming up behind me.


----------



## soldierforhair (Jun 5, 2010)

Okay everyone so I have been wearing the same wig for the past 4 months and I love it.  Really missing my hair but I know that my hair is growing and I also know that I love rinsing my scalp in my braids almost every day which is really wonderful...


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jun 10, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Here it is, my precious lol. I  this wig. It looks way better on me than in the picture, of course! People really think it's my hair.
> 
> ETA: hey, where is there to get good wigs/half wigs anymore? Since hairsisters is a no-go, and GMBS is acting a fool, clairhair is out (front for hairsisters) and ebonyline charges too farking much! I need Sabina in my life :lovedrool: and I never got the famous Tammy!




Is this the one you're wearing in your siggy?  Looks WAY better on you than the model


----------



## sithembile (Jun 11, 2010)

For those of you who cornrow your hair under the wig, what do you do when you work out at the gym? Do you work out with the wig on your heads?


----------



## HarySituation (Jun 11, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> That 20SALE expired May 26th. I was looking for one as well


 

Used this code 2 days ago. Still works


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Jun 11, 2010)

Sithemble,

I just place a scarf over my satin cap. Its too hot to work out ina wig.


----------



## BellaLunie (Jun 11, 2010)

still wigging it. I'm in love with my Outre Tammy and Sensationnel Anita. It's soooo hot in Fl I'm thinking about just doing half wigs instead of laces. But I love my long hair wigs


----------



## gabulldawg (Jun 11, 2010)

sithembile said:


> For those of you who cornrow your hair under the wig, what do you do when you work out at the gym? Do you work out with the wig on your heads?


 
I never workout with a wig on. It's too hot. Plus I don't want to ruin my wig any moreso than regular daily wear/tear does. I just wear my cornrows out.  But I'm the type of person that doesn't really care what I look like when I work out. I'm trying to get my exercise on, not look cute.  I also don't go to the gym regularly now, though. I just walk outside. Even when I did go to the gym I would do the same thing.


----------



## aa9746 (Jun 11, 2010)

sithembile said:


> For those of you who cornrow your hair under the wig, what do you do when you work out at the gym? Do you work out with the wig on your heads?


 
I workout in my wig because I keep my hair braided up for so long it starts looking fuzzy. I can't wear my fuzzy braids in public, only at home. Wigs are my only hairstyle right now till I reach my goal.


----------



## bellesocialite (Jun 12, 2010)

I've gone back to wigging consistently over the past week. I've been wearing the quick weave I did. I used Outre Premium Duby hair. I love this hair! I wanted a shorter look again but didn't want to cut my hair again. 

I bought another wig yesterday. I got Cambridge Girl by Freetress. It's my new summer hair. I'll be alternating between the two.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm still wigging it!  Netted Wig Cap and All.  I am playing around with different moisturizers to keep things nice and soft and moisturized under 'the hat'  So far, things are going good.

Che sent me a Spritz (Qhemet) I think the Tea one.  So, I plan to start spritzing soon too.  

I don't want to miss the Summer Growth Spurt under this wig........

btw:  I bought a super short boy-cut style.  I haven't worn it yet.


----------



## ScarletPhoenix (Jun 12, 2010)

Okay ladies i have a question for you all. I have been rocking my wigs since last October and truly love them. For the past week I have had my natural hair out because my synethics lace fronts have been, well to simply put it, hot as heck! So what are you ladies doing for the summer? I miss my long flowing hair...but I can't walk around sweating because of all the heat from rocking my wigs

And btw! If you haven't already for those of you that buy wigs in bulk, like me, I just brought 7 at one time, check out rockeytrading.com. they do have a minimum purchase of $100 required but their wigs are usually around $20 when you pay more on other sites.


----------



## ScarletPhoenix (Jun 13, 2010)

Must be mine!!! 

And I was suppose to be shopping for "lighter" synthetic wig for the summer!


----------



## Lady S (Jun 13, 2010)

ScarletPhoenix said:


> Okay ladies i have a question for you all. I have been rocking my wigs since last October and truly love them. For the past week I have had my natural hair out because my synethics lace fronts have been, well to simply put it, hot as heck! So what are you ladies doing for the summer? I miss my long flowing hair...but I can't walk around sweating because of all the heat from rocking my wigs
> 
> And btw! If you haven't already for those of you that buy wigs in bulk, like me, I just brought 7 at one time, check out rockeytrading.com. they do have a minimum purchase of $100 required but their wigs are usually around $20 when you pay more on other sites.



Currently, I'm wearing my natural hair out.  But I miss my fake hair.  Will probably get a half wig that's kinky like Jamaican girl.  Last year, when I was wearing a wig during the summer, I went with short ones.  Much cooler in hot weather.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm just bunning. Wigs and 100 degree weather and i'm actually outside for my job is not comfortable at all.


----------



## ScarletPhoenix (Jun 13, 2010)

Lady S said:


> Currently, I'm wearing my natural hair out.  But I miss my fake hair.  Will probably get a half wig that's kinky like Jamaican girl.  Last year, when I was wearing a wig during the summer, I went with short ones.  Much cooler in hot weather.



This is the unit that I truly want  http://apexhairs.com/kelly-hw1.html I think that rocking that this summer with a smidgen of my hair out would be hot! But then I am worried about protecting that hair that I have out and don't want it to break off 

How has anyone else success been in rocking 1/2 wigs? What tips do you have?


----------



## gabulldawg (Jun 13, 2010)

ScarletPhoenix said:


> This is the unit that I truly want http://apexhairs.com/kelly-hw1.html I think that rocking that this summer with a smidgen of my hair out would be hot! But then I am worried about protecting that hair that I have out and don't want it to break off
> 
> How has anyone else success been in rocking 1/2 wigs? What tips do you have?


 
I have pretty much completely started only exclusively wearing half wigs. I love them. They look so realistic. A lot of times (depending on the style) people can't tell it's not my hair. Other times people assume it's a sew in. I leave a bit of hair out in the front and cornrow the rest, tucking up the ends and pinning them. Then I just have to blend my hair with the wig.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm going to buy janet easy ida...and stop buying all the synth. unless I really like the style. I'm also going to buy 2 sen. shoulder length wigs to see if I like..


----------



## CurliDiva (Jun 13, 2010)

ScarletPhoenix said:


> Okay ladies i have a question for you all. I have been rocking my wigs since last October and truly love them. For the past week I have had my natural hair out because my synethics lace fronts have been, well to simply put it, hot as heck! *So what are you ladies doing for the summer? I miss my long flowing hair*...but I can't walk around sweating because of all the heat from rocking my wigs
> 
> And btw! If you haven't already for those of you that buy wigs in bulk, like me, I just brought 7 at one time, check out rockeytrading.com. they do have a minimum purchase of $100 required but their wigs are usually around $20 when you pay more on other sites.


 
You can still have long flowing hair in the summer, try:

now the time to use all of those cute acessories (headbands, clips, pins) for sexy updos, pull the hair to one side, clip the sides backs
Full bangs are HOT! Now is the time to wear side bangs or blend/pin into the rest of hair
Thin out the bulk of the wig (check out youtube for tutorials) to keep the length without the heavy (and HOT) bulk
And last but not least - NO full head baggying during the summer


----------



## ScarletPhoenix (Jun 14, 2010)

CurliDiva said:


> You can still have long flowing hair in the summer, try:
> 
> now the time to use all of those cute acessories (headbands, clips, pins) for sexy updos, pull the hair to one side, clip the sides backs
> Full bangs are HOT! Now is the time to wear side bangs or blend/pin into the rest of hair
> ...



Thank you so much for all that info. I rocked my LF in 90 degree weather today and simply pinned it up and it was alot better. But I'm wondering what that will do to the life of my synthetics. Guess I will just have to see because I attribute my rapid hair growth to them.


----------



## loonggood (Jun 14, 2010)

Why not order directly from factory? you can customize wigs what you like


----------



## lovely_locks (Jun 14, 2010)

Is it to late to join this challenge. I've actually never woe a wig in my life, and I am so excited to try something new! I am going ot the beauty supply shop later on today. I'm leaning towards a half wig, and revers wig. YAY!


----------



## CurliDiva (Jun 14, 2010)

ScarletPhoenix said:


> Thank you so much for all that info. I rocked my LF in 90 degree weather today and simply pinned it up and it was alot better. But I'm wondering what that will do to the life of my synthetics. Guess I will just have to see because I attribute my rapid hair growth to them.


 
I only wear synthetic  and never have a problem!


----------



## CurliDiva (Jun 14, 2010)

lovleylocks said:


> Is it to late to join this challenge. I've actually never woe a wig in my life, and I am so excited to try something new! I am going ot the beauty supply shop later on today. I'm leaning towards a half wig, and revers wig. YAY!


 
Welcome, its never too late!   I've added your name to our roll


----------



## ScarletPhoenix (Jun 14, 2010)

CurliDiva said:


> I only wear synthetic  and never have a problem!




Great! I have a list of wigs now that I am going to purchasing for my summer hair...thank God I have a good paying job because between my hair, nails, and makeup addiction I can seriously go broke lol


----------



## CurliDiva (Jun 14, 2010)

ScarletPhoenix said:


> Great! I have a list of wigs now that I am going to purchasing for my summer hair...thank God I have a good paying job because between my hair, nails, and makeup addiction I can seriously go broke lol


 
Welcome ScarletPhoenix!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2010)

I have my moisturizers built up and on point now.  And I recently added a "Spritz"  

All this should help to keep my hair in tip top shape as I go through the summer in My Wig.

So far, it's been a little easier than I would/could have imagined it would be.erplexed  At first, I was dreading the "thought", but it's not that bad

Thanks to those of you that have worn wigs throughout the Summer for all the helpful tips.


----------



## ScarletPhoenix (Jun 15, 2010)

Just ordered my summer hair! Super excited about it and can't wait to get her here! 

http://www.apexhairs.com/kelly-hw1.html


----------



## divachyk (Jun 16, 2010)

hello all, i'm a lurker with a question. does wearing wigs stress the hair and/or edges in any way? i have several whole wigs but don't wear them much because they scream, look at me, i'm wearing a wig. i need to get me a good head piece for those early morning gym days.


----------



## lovely_locks (Jun 17, 2010)

I bought my first wigs today. I bought two half  wigs. One is SUPER cute and I just have to braid out my hair. But the second one says that its a 2 color but i swear its a 1. What can you o if your hair does not match the hair? I don't want to dye it or anything. Also, instead of cornrowing (I can't braid) can I keep my hair twisted under the cap?


----------



## Meritamen (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey, everyone! I want to unofficially join this challenge since I am so late in the game. I have the Rihanna wig that my mom bought for me from Black Hairspray and am waiting on 4 half wigs that I bought from Hair Sisters (I'm not nervous about that order since I read through this thread after the fact.)
I'm tired of looking at my short hair and have no idea what to do with it. So I plan to hide it under my wigs during the week and let it rest when I'm at home and on the weekends.
Will post some pictures soon.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Jun 17, 2010)

I totally forgot that I had joined but im loving my half wig....I think someone had mentioned it before or maybe i saw it somewhere else--but im stickin with the same style for some months because i absolutely love my half wig. 

i just ordered another one of the same one with highlights in it......I'm so happy i finally found something that I could wear to work and out and it looks very natural...

Here is the pics of it:

http://www.clairhair.com/en/Product...itle=&Display=0&Type=Brand&Keyword=TRUE MATCH

This is the other one that im thinking about getting maybe in 2 or 3 months once i get tired of the one im wearing now...

http://www.clairhair.com/en/Product...itle=&Display=0&Type=Brand&Keyword=TRUE MATCH


----------



## lovely_locks (Jun 17, 2010)

I am so surprised that my hubby loves my half wigs! I never thought he would!


----------



## ladysaraii (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey y'all

I took a break from my wigs for a while b/c I wanted to try bunning, but now I'm back with my 2 french braids under a wig.  I ordered a few in different styles and I'm waiting for a fe wmore that are backordered.  but I'm wearing this one today


----------



## MrsHouston (Jun 21, 2010)

I too was looking for something more natural, that I could wear my natural hair out in the front.  My front/left out hair is braided in two and pinned back.  This is a keeper for me:  

The Vanessa Half Wig


----------



## CurliDiva (Jun 21, 2010)

I bought Kelly for my miami vacation and it is HUGE!


The hair is soft and beautiful, but I look like Donna Summer circa 1975...but I love her!

I started thinning out last night, but stopped. 

I’ll try again tonight. One great thing is that it is so full and waist length - it hides all of my back fat.


----------



## manter26 (Jun 21, 2010)

Has anyone ever done micros (or any sort of braids with extensions) in front plus a half wig. I saw some videos while browsing YouTube and I just wanted some reviews on this as a PS. Some of the ladies on YT call everything protective styling but when you see their hair it's about 3 inches long and "7 months post + relaxed ends" ...I don't really trust their technique or opinion so any input is appreciated.


----------



## BellaLunie (Jul 3, 2010)

manter26 said:


> Has anyone ever done micros (or any sort of braids with extensions) in front plus a half wig. I saw some videos while browsing YouTube and I just wanted some reviews on this as a PS. Some of the ladies on YT call everything protective styling but when you see their hair it's about 3 inches long and "7 months post + relaxed ends" ...I don't really trust their technique or opinion so any input is appreciated.


 
  Look in my album on here. That's one of my fave protective styles. I do a handful of microws in the front and the rest is sewn in or a half wig.


I'm checking in for the challenge, still wigging it btw I'm currently rocking Outre Yasmine and it's cute and all but it tangles so easily. I've only been wearing it a week and it looks a HAM!. I just placed an order for 6 new lacefronts at blackhairspray. I dont care if it's summer. I love my laces . I got the  Sensationnel Anita(1b), Megan(1b), Solange(1b), Angela(fs 1b/30), Outre Gina(1b), and Janet Collection Tamika(fs1b/30). Anyone have pics of these they want to share?


----------



## Lady S (Jul 3, 2010)

Took a break, but now going to back to wigging it.  I have so much hair & frankly, it's a pain in the butt to style.  And I think my hair likes getting tangled with my twists outs (obviously, has nothing to do with my technique *cough, cough*)


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 5, 2010)

Why did I stop wigging it and put in these cornrows?

Well I went and got some cornrows ony because I thought this would be more permanent at least for 6 weeks. Well, well, well these cornrows will be happy if they stay in for 3-4 weeks.  The itching and the fuzzing.  I asked for a style she gave me another.  One more reason why I'm going to keep cornrowing with my hair under my wig that I love so much.

I was doing so well wearing my cornrows for 3 to 4 weeks at a time.  I did do it for 6 months straight but the heat was getting to me.  Playing in my hair and putting it right back up.

I'm going right back to my wig.......who knows maybe this week-end. (2 weeks)


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 9, 2010)

I saw a finger wave wig someone posted.  Can anyone tell me the link?


----------



## BellaLunie (Jul 9, 2010)

checking in! My pretties get delivered tomorrow!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 11, 2010)

checking in wearing wigs 24/7


----------



## Vintageglam (Jul 11, 2010)

still rocking my wigs as a ps since I bc'd in April of this year.  I wore a sort cutie for the months of March, April and some of May.  I have since been rocking my home made half wigs for the last 2 months.  I just bought some yaki hair that was discounted sealed it and attached to an old half wig which makes blending easier.

I am switching up now bc I do not want to keep flat Ironing the front of my hair to blend so just bought some bo-braz hair which I have sealed and am waiting to cure.  I will then make a new half wig with this hair.  Cannot decide if I should go for a side part half wig this time or not :scratchch  

I think a side part might cover up my very thin edges better but I do not want to put too much pressure on my crown.


----------



## aa9746 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi, I'll be taking a break from my wig and will keep my hair in twists. I'll check back in when I start wearing it again. I just need to see and wear my own hair for a little bit.


----------



## BellaLunie (Jul 13, 2010)

Sensationnel Angela in 1b/30


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 13, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> Sensationnel Angela in 1b/30



The hairline looks really natural! Cute!


----------



## ScarletPhoenix (Jul 13, 2010)

Still wiggin it! This summer heat is killing me though....I was going to go with micros or something but figure that I better stick to what I know. Might think about a 1/2 wig but too scared of what it will do to my hair with the combs and breakage...although I love my Kelly 1/2 wig! Think I am going to lay off of my curlies for a while now and rock some straights...just to give me a change of pace


----------



## ScarletPhoenix (Jul 13, 2010)

CurliDiva said:


> I bought Kelly for my miami vacation and it is HUGE!
> 
> 
> The hair is soft and beautiful, but I look like Donna Summer circa 1975...but I love her!
> ...



I love love my Kelly and she blends so beautifully!

Excuse the 4th makeup but I was feeling festive on the 3rd


----------



## ScarletPhoenix (Jul 14, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> Sensationnel Angela in 1b/30



I have about 6 half wigs in my blackhairspray cart right now but I am loving this wig! I read that Angela is very thin and you can feel the tracks but yours looks full...what is your opinion, do you think people can see the tracks because I really want this wig


----------



## BellaLunie (Jul 15, 2010)

ScarletPhoenix said:


> I have about 6 half wigs in my blackhairspray cart right now but I am loving this wig! I read that Angela is very thin and you can feel the tracks but yours looks full...what is your opinion, do you think people can see the tracks because I really want this wig


 
  I read the same thing but I still ended up buying it. I personally cant feel the tracks. I don't know how to describe her, it's a lightweight wig but its not thin either. It doesnt even tangle much and there's minimal shedding. I can take a pic from the top and backif you want me too


----------



## CurliDiva (Jul 16, 2010)

I haven't checked in a while (.....bad OP.....bad OP) but "Kelli" was a big hit for my Miami vacation! I thinned her out for back home wear and she looks so very natural!

I'm thinking about splitting her down the middle and adding wig clips so that I can have a part.

I'm going to a reggae wine festival this weekend, and she will be prefect!


----------



## BellaLunie (Jul 17, 2010)

CurliDiva said:


> I haven't checked in a while (.....bad OP.....bad OP) but "Kelli" was a big hit for my Miami vacation! I thinned her out for back home wear and she looks so very natural!
> 
> I'm thinking about splitting her down the middle and adding wig clips so that I can have a part.
> 
> I'm going to a reggae wine festival this weekend, and she will be prefect!


 

Do you have pics . Glad you had fun while down here


----------



## Jetblackhair (Jul 17, 2010)

CurliDiva said:


> I haven't checked in a while (.....bad OP.....bad OP) but "Kelli" was a big hit for my Miami vacation! I thinned her out for back home wear and she looks so very natural!
> 
> I'm thinking about splitting her down the middle and adding wig clips so that I can have a part.
> 
> I'm going to a reggae wine festival this weekend, and she will be prefect!



Hi CurliDiva, checking in as well! I'll have to check out the Kelli wig, sounds like she was a hit!  Do tell how to cut the wig down the middle while keeping the wig intact.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Jul 17, 2010)

double post


----------



## SelfStyled (Jul 17, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> Sensationnel Angela in 1b/30


 

That looks so good on you Bella.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 17, 2010)

Hello ladies, I know I haven't checked in for a looooong while, but I am currently in extension braids and will be rocking this protective style for a while. So with that said, I will be taking a short break from my wigs.


----------



## ellehair (Jul 17, 2010)

still wigging it, will continue to do so until next year.  Ive fallen in love with outre super natural 1st lady and i've been making cap weaves.  Its much lighter for the summer months..


----------



## Evallusion (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm wearing Oakland Girl by Freetress


----------



## Nona Rose (Jul 18, 2010)

I have been wearing a wig since april and i have my before pictures...can i still be added thanks so much, naturallycurlydee


----------



## l_choice2001 (Jul 20, 2010)

hey ladies!!!!! everyone looks wonderful!!!!
im rocking my la jay wig



looking for more fuller straight styles, im currently looking for a michelle obamaesque lacefront or full wig
TIA Ladies!!!


----------



## Nina_S (Jul 20, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> I saw a finger wave wig someone posted.  Can anyone tell me the link?



Soldierforhair,

There are actually a few finger wave wigs out there.  I think ColouredBeautiful (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29CXEFKNUnQ&feature=related) started the craze with the Mommy Wig by Janet Collection.  I purchased the Finger Roll and have learned that the "original" Mommy wig by Janet Collection was fuller in the back.  Since craze, many sites sold out and restocked but the new Janet Collection wigs are more tapered and the prices have gone up.  The Finger Roll is more tapered as well.

There other finger wave wigs as well:

Mommy Wig - Janet Collection...http://www.hairstopandshop.com/shop/pc/Human-Hair-Mommy-wig-br-by-Janet-Collection-3p466.htm

Mimi Wig (lacefront) - Janet Collection...http://www.hairstopandshop.com/shop...ace-MIMI-wig-br-by-Janet-Collection-2p926.htm

Finger Roll - It's A Wig...http://apexhairs.com/fingerroll.html

# H3147 - Beverly Johnson...http://store.ebonyline.com/bjhhh317.html

N~


----------



## Lady S (Jul 20, 2010)

Wore my Jamaican Girl Half Wig & got some nice compliments.  I've got Monroe Girl & I'm trying to get the ovaries to wear it.  It's just so BIG!

In other news, I can't find my new wig cap.  *scowls*


----------



## carolinetwin (Jul 20, 2010)

Here's mine. Forgot what it's called


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 20, 2010)

i want in! I just started wearing my wig


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 20, 2010)

I plan to by the salon relaxed hair from Halley's curls and make my own straight wig... i cannot wait to try


----------



## CurliDiva (Jul 20, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> i want in! I just started wearing my wig


 
 MsLizziA!


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 21, 2010)

Aw thank you so much.  I'm trying to figure out which one to buy.  I thinking I'm just going to get the original.  Thanks so much lady.



Nina_S said:


> Soldierforhair,
> 
> There are actually a few finger wave wigs out there. I think ColouredBeautiful (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29CXEFKNUnQ&feature=related) started the craze with the Mommy Wig by Janet Collection. I purchased the Finger Roll and have learned that the "original" Mommy wig by Janet Collection was fuller in the back. Since craze, many sites sold out and restocked but the new Janet Collection wigs are more tapered and the prices have gone up. The Finger Roll is more tapered as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jetblackhair (Jul 21, 2010)

carolinetwin said:


> Here's mine. Forgot what it's called
> 
> View attachment 73604



This is pretty and looks very natural on you.


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 21, 2010)

40 dollars bites the dust Nina_S LOL


----------



## Nina_S (Jul 21, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> Aw thank you so much.  I'm trying to figure out which one to buy.  I thinking I'm just going to get the original.  Thanks so much lady.



SpiritualGal did a good review on the newer Mommy wigs...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYjdgQLwXls


----------



## Nina_S (Jul 21, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> 40 dollars bites the dust Nina_S LOL



40 dollars well spent!  Most people really like this wig.  Let me know what you think.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey Ladies, I am back in the game while my last two wigs fell through on purchase I ordered 2 more last week. Short bobs, I ordered the MEsh wig cap (thanks IDare). I also purchased 3 LF on the exchange so that is 5 in total coming my way. The first two are human hair and the other three are futura meaning I can still use my iron up to a certain degree .

MY PLANS for the rest of 2010 and all of 2011 is as follows:

I will wear my hair 4 weeks with beehive and wear a LF/Wig ontop
I will wear my hair out 2 weeks in between refreshing my braids
I will relax every 4 months as usual
after my relaxer I will wait 4-5 weeks to get my hair braided, during this time I will go to the DOOBIE shoppe and enjoy my hurr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Monthly - Nexxus Treatment/DC 
Dust every other month
Except week before relaxer where I will give myself and aphogee treatment
Daily or every other day - Spritz with a good spritz, or my own mix
Low Agitation of braids while they are in

Measuring in at 22 inches from crown to back, getting my measuring shirt soon so wish me luck!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 21, 2010)

I will update my Fotki pics Every relaxer and my regimen practices when I take out my braids , so while the forum may not see the pics for a while, my fotki will


----------



## Tif392002 (Jul 21, 2010)

checking in, i been using quicke weave since its so hot here in texas. they work like wigs tho, but alot cooler. i wear them 2 weeks at a time, then wash, condiiton, and let my scalp and hair rest for a couple days, then get another one. no compaints so far.


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 21, 2010)

That Mommy wig looks cute! I have been tempted to cut my hair again. Maybe I should look into scooping her up...


----------



## ceecee08 (Jul 23, 2010)

I would like to join this challenge. I have been wigging it since June. I am now wearing the oh so famous Carmen. And I love her!!!


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 27, 2010)

Nina_S said:


> Soldierforhair,
> 
> There are actually a few finger wave wigs out there. I think ColouredBeautiful (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29CXEFKNUnQ&feature=related) started the craze with the Mommy Wig by Janet Collection. I purchased the Finger Roll and have learned that the "original" Mommy wig by Janet Collection was fuller in the back. Since craze, many sites sold out and restocked but the new Janet Collection wigs are more tapered and the prices have gone up. The Finger Roll is more tapered as well.
> 
> ...


 
Hey girl I got my wig.  I have too much hair to put under here. 
Off to get my hair braided.


----------



## Nina_S (Jul 27, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> Hey girl I got my wig.  I have too much hair to put under here.
> Off to get my hair braided.



Oh forgot to mention that, sorry. You may want to try braiding it in a circle - it may lay flatter.







http://1m1f.com/video/xknDbmiVLuU/Braid-Pattern-for-a-Full-Sew-In-Weave.html


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey, I'd like to join. I have worn wigs off and on for years. I have some pics in my fotki. I BC'd very short less than two inches from full MBL in April and have a cute short wig that I have been wearing everyone thinks I just cut my hair this way and straightened it, LOL!! I like it a lot and will get longer only as my hair grows!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 29, 2010)

BUMPING...


----------



## Lady S (Jul 29, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> Hey, I'd like to join. I have worn wigs off and on for years. I have some pics in my fotki. I BC'd very short less than two inches from full MBL in April and have a cute short wig that I have been wearing everyone thinks I just cut my hair this way and straightened it, LOL!! I like it a lot and will get longer only as my hair grows!



It looks natural in that pic.  Cute.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 29, 2010)

Nina_S said:


> Oh forgot to mention that, sorry. You may want to try braiding it in a circle - it may lay flatter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It does make the wigs flatter for me definitely that is why I beehive my braids only when wearing a wig, AWESOME look flat and more natural


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Aug 2, 2010)

Bday wig....Model Model Joy lace


----------



## Prettyeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

My twa is getter bigger so now I will have to braid my hair underneath. I also do the beehive method!


----------



## Nina_S (Aug 2, 2010)

Distorted Barbie said:


> Bday wig....Model Model Joy lace



Happy Birthday (belated I'm sure)!  Cute!  Looks like you had a great time.


----------



## soldierforhair (Aug 3, 2010)

I pulled this wig out of my closet I have had it for about two years and I forgot how much I like it. It is a lace front that I just placed on my head. Brave right.  Anywho happy birthday lady. Wig looks great. Nina I went to the weave shop and got my hair cornrowed they did a pattern I have never had before but I'm satisfied because I walked right in and it took them a hour and a half total which was cool. I think that place is my staple for sew ins and cornrolls. When I don't feel like taking the time to do it myself.  The rest of this year I am trying my hardest to stick with wigs but next year I am going to start off with sew ins. Oh I can tell you all this I was running with my kids across the street and I felt my lace front slipping. Close call. I just held it on my head as I ran. Lol.  Happy hair growing ladies.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Aug 3, 2010)

I took the braids down under my wig already. DO NOT ASK WHY. I think I will re-braid tonight and try to leave them alone for a minute.


----------



## Quita (Aug 3, 2010)

Ladies, 

I'm looking for a non greasy moisturizing leavin or butter for my 4B natural hair; recently I started sealing with castor oil which leaves my hair softbut  when I put on the wig its way too greasy.I wear a lace front wig and have worn one for the last 18 months; I plan to stay in this wigs until I reach APL I'm currently shoulder length so hopefully by next July I'll be there. I know I'm using too castor oil much but I would really like to seal coat my hair with a good moisturizing hair butter or something like that. Recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## soldierforhair (Aug 3, 2010)

Quita said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I'm looking for a non greasy moisturizing leavin or butter for my 4B natural hair; recently I started sealing with castor oil which leaves my hair softbut  when I put on the wig its way too greasy.I wear a lace front wig and have worn one for the last 18 months; I plan to stay in this wigs until I reach APL I'm currently shoulder length so hopefully by next July I'll be there. I know I'm using too castor oil much but I would really like to seal coat my hair with a good moisturizing hair butter or something like that. Recommendations would be greatly appreciated.



I. Spray my braids with world of curls daily and deep condition twice a week. hope that helps.


----------



## Nina_S (Aug 4, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> I pulled this wig out of my closet I have had it for about two years and I forgot how much I like it. It is a lace front that I just placed on my head. Brave right.  Anywho happy birthday lady. Wig looks great. Nina I went to the weave shop and got my hair cornrowed they did a pattern I have never had before but I'm satisfied because I walked right in and it took them a hour and a half total which was cool. I think that place is my staple for sew ins and cornrolls. When I don't feel like taking the time to do it myself.  The rest of this year I am trying my hardest to stick with wigs but next year I am going to start off with sew ins. Oh I can tell you all this I was running with my kids across the street and I felt my lace front slipping. Close call. I just held it on my head as I ran. Lol.  Happy hair growing ladies.



Soldier,

I love the loose curls/waves - that's a great summer look!  It's great to find a good braider that doesn't braid too tight - hold on to 'em.  Also, on the lacefront sitcom, don't let 'em cath you slippin'!  Pun intended.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Aug 8, 2010)

I re-braided today after a good co-wash. I left these in for 5 days I am going to try to leave these alone for a week. I have a problem with leaving braids in for more than a couple days. I am still getting almost daily compliments on this wig so I think I will wear this one for a long while. I am not bored of it at all.


----------



## l_choice2001 (Aug 9, 2010)

Units i ordered last week


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 9, 2010)

Nina_S said:


> Soldier,
> 
> I love the loose curls/waves - that's a great summer look! It's great to find a good braider that doesn't braid too tight - hold on to 'em. Also, on the lacefront sitcom, *don't let 'em cath you slippin'! Pun intended*.


 


Your so right about that braider, I found one and I am tempted to teach the Mr. so He can be there incase she some how gets lost. LOL


----------



## Prettyeyes (Aug 12, 2010)

HELP, I wonder does anybody else have trouble leaving their hair alone, I put the cornrows in and then after a few days I want to take down. If I am going to be a long term wigger (lol) I got to stop taking these braids down. I am so used to co-washing all the time!


----------



## soldierforhair (Aug 13, 2010)

JJ I asked my neighbor.  LOL.  Pretty I know the feeling because I had my cornrows in for a week and took them out.  I found that when I beehive them and secure the top with a string it's much harder to take them out


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 13, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> JJ I asked my neighbor. LOL. Pretty I know the feeling because I had my cornrows in for a week and took them out. I found that when I beehive them and secure the top with a string it's much harder to take them out


 
Cool see, you didn't even have to look hard 

You have to tie it up with a string  next you'll be taping your fingers together (JK), I am dying to take my braids out but I am  I have a goal in mine and believe it will help me in the long run. HUH, I am constantly counting down my days I have 1 week and 4 days to go. Not long so the 4 week stretch doesn't seem so bad


----------



## soldierforhair (Aug 13, 2010)

^^^^  I lasted one week.   Shakes my head.  Getting some more tomorrow and hoping for one month this time.  We have goals in mind right.


----------



## MsLizziA (Aug 13, 2010)

Ok so i made a wig! I started a thread about it so i don't want to double post. You can go and check it out
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=491072&highlight=


----------



## ellehair (Aug 14, 2010)

These are some of my latest wig styles.. 1st is a lace front, bs special, i dont remember her name, and the second two are quick weave wigs that i made with supernatural 1st lady by outre..


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 14, 2010)

I got discouraged because the wigs aren't in my size.  My head is too big.  I don't know what to do now.


----------



## SelfStyled (Aug 14, 2010)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I got discouraged because the wigs aren't in my size. My head is too big. I don't know what to do now.


 
Try making a small incision on either side to loosen it up a little.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 14, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> Try making a small incision on either side to loosen it up a little.


Thanks so much! I just felt so stupid.  I can't believe my head is that big that the wigs won't fit.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Aug 14, 2010)

I just bought me a new lighter wig today, so we will see if I can make it with you guys until the end of the Year!


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Aug 15, 2010)

Here is last nite's wig


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 15, 2010)

you guys make me feel bad cause i really dont put that much effort into my wigs just pick something out without trying it on and go, i got a lil head most stuff fits without any problems


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Aug 15, 2010)

I Lied Ya'll, I can't do the Wigs, my head just started getting hot and itchy, and that is with all wigs, even this Lite wig, I just have to accept that my hair & head likes to be free from all covering LOL!!  I wish I could wear wigs Daily, but it ain't happening captain.


----------



## nuance7 (Aug 15, 2010)

Is it too late to join?  I've been wearing a wig for the past 3 weeks.  This is my transition style and I will wearing wigs until I feel my natural hair is a flettering length.


----------



## MrsHouston (Aug 16, 2010)

Nina_S said:


> Oh forgot to mention that, sorry. You may want to try braiding it in a circle - it may lay flatter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish I could braid my hair in a circle.  I can only do the cornrow braids.


----------



## MrsHouston (Aug 16, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> HELP, *I wonder does anybody else have trouble leaving their hair alone,* I put the cornrows in and then after a few days I want to take down. If I am going to be a long term wigger (lol) I got to stop taking these braids down. I am so used to co-washing all the time!



*Me! Me!* I haven't gone longer than a week up until this week.  I want to take them down so bad b/c I love to co-wash.  I will have to get someone to braid my hair in a bee hive b/c I would love to go an entire month with braids for better retention.


----------



## MrsHouston (Aug 16, 2010)

I've been wearing a half wig (from a local BB) for a little over a week.  Since it's still hot out, I decided to put it up into a ponytail.  I leave a little hair out in the front and around the nape of my neck. My hair is cornrowed underneath with a plastic cap then wig cap. *I'm really loving this wig/ponytail*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carolinetwin (Aug 16, 2010)

I didn't officially join but I've been wigging it since january


----------



## carolinetwin (Aug 16, 2010)

MrsHouston said:


> I've been wearing a half wig (from a local BB) for a little over a week.  Since it's still hot out, I decided to put it up into a ponytail.  I leave a little hair out in the front and around the nape of my neck. My hair is cornrowed underneath with a plastic cap then wig cap. *I'm really loving this wig/ponytail*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Great idea leaving the hair out around the sides. How do u blend your natural hair with what appears to be straight hair on the wig? I noticed you're not using heat. Tia


----------



## Prettyeyes (Aug 16, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Cool see, you didn't even have to look hard
> 
> You have to tie it up with a string  next you'll be taping your fingers together (JK), I am dying to take my braids out but I am  I have a goal in mine and believe it will help me in the long run. HUH, I am constantly counting down my days I have 1 week and 4 days to go. Not long so the 4 week stretch doesn't seem so bad


 
So you try to leave the cornrows in for 4 weeks at a time? Wow, if I could leave mine alone for a week at a time I would be happy.


----------



## MrsHouston (Aug 17, 2010)

carolinetwin said:


> Great idea leaving the hair out around the sides. How do u blend your natural hair with what appears to be straight hair on the wig? I noticed you're not using heat. Tia



I need to update my signature. Since I'm back to my halfwigs I'll have to use a little heat sometimes, but you can set your hair on large rollers just to obtain a little straightness on the ends, then gel your edges then put a scarf on.  I also brush out my "curls", then smooth out my hair with a scarf too.  Up close it's a little frizzed, but it works for me to avoid the heat.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 17, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> So you try to leave the cornrows in for 4 weeks at a time? Wow, if I could leave mine alone for a week at a time I would be happy.



 yes pretty. I figure the schedule allows me  low manipulation along with lots of HYH play time 

It is LOTS of will power that is all I have to say LOTS!


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey ladies...Has anyone seen a wig simlar to this for cheaper:

http://www.lhboutique.com/Synthetic-Full-Lace-Lynx-p/lhblynx.htm


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 26, 2010)

^^^ I don't but I am eyeing Lexy


----------



## Prettyeyes (Sep 8, 2010)

I have finally been able to leave my cornrows alone and I am fallling in love with braids and cornrows again... My mom gave me a wig she didn't like because of the color, it has bangs and is APL length, I am going to trim some layers into it and cut it to SL, I will post pics if it is cute! Other than that I am still wearing my asymmetrical wig.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 8, 2010)

I have not checked in this thread for a long minute because I am still wwearing braids but I have a 2 week window in about 10 dyas when I will be wearing my wig between braids. I will update again when I do.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm still enjoying wearing my half wigs


----------



## aa9746 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi ladies, i wore my hair out for about 9 weeks now i'm back in my wig.  

Outre Quick Weave complete Cap
Style: Sienna color #2
picture can be found here, but i bought mine from bss.  

http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Half-Wig/QUICK-WEAVE-SYNTHETIC-3-4-WIG-COMPLETE-CAP-SIENNA/index.php


----------



## Prettyeyes (Sep 12, 2010)

I am thinking of getting a new half wig, something really curly. ANY IDEAS??


----------



## Evallusion (Sep 12, 2010)

I just bought 3 wigs from hairsisters: Opal, Puffy and Valencia Girl. I also got some wig clips, hair pins and 2 picks. After free shipping and a 5% discount, it only came to 66 bucks! I can't believe it was so cheap. Anyhow, once again, attachments aren't working so below are the links to the wigs. Until they arrive, I will be wearing Oakland Girl.

Opal http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/View...oduct_id=12397
Puffy http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/View...oduct_id=10232
Valencia Girl http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/View...roduct_id=5364


----------



## aa9746 (Sep 12, 2010)

Evallusion said:


> I just bought 3 wigs from hairsisters: Opal, Puffy and Valencia Girl. I also got some wig clips, hair pins and 2 picks. After free shipping and a 5% discount, it only came to 66 bucks! I can't believe it was so cheap. Anyhow, once again, attachments aren't working so below are the links to the wigs. Until they arrive, I will be wearing Oakland Girl.
> 
> Opal http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/View...oduct_id=12397
> Puffy http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/View...oduct_id=10232
> Valencia Girl http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/View...roduct_id=5364


 
hairsisters have free shipping???


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 12, 2010)

checking in i just put some braids in that i hope i wont touch till next week atleast


----------



## shibababy (Sep 20, 2010)

What's a really good online wig store?  I ordered once from Hairsisters and everything was okay, but now since all the bad reviews, I'm reluctant to order from them again. I'm trying to get some curly half-wigs.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Sep 21, 2010)

I've purchased wigs from Blackhairspray, Ebonyline, Hairwigharlem & Goldenmartbeautysupply with no problems.


----------



## Evallusion (Sep 21, 2010)

aa9746 said:


> hairsisters have free shipping???


 
Yup.  free ups ground shipping when you spend 70 dollars or more.


----------



## SelfStyled (Sep 21, 2010)

shibababy said:


> What's a really good online wig store?  I ordered once from Hairsisters and everything was okay, but now since all the bad reviews, I'm reluctant to order from them again. I'm trying to get some curly half-wigs.


 
Blackhairspray.com is great, also Beautyofnewyork.com- both have fast shipping.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 21, 2010)

I second blackhairspray. Stay away from hairsisters!


----------



## shibababy (Sep 25, 2010)

I went with hairwigharlem.  My color was out at blackhairspray.  I can't wait for delivery.  I got free shipping on $70.  thanks!


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Sep 25, 2010)

aww, haven't checked in, in ages. But def still been wigging on and off, I am excited to see where we all are in December ..!


----------



## Lady S (Sep 25, 2010)

Been taking a break, but dang it my hair is getting on my last nerve (I am so lazy).

Look through the wig sites.  Sort of kind of definitely falling in love with some of the Euro Collection China Bang Wigs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey Ladies.....I survived all Summer in my Full Wig. 

It was alot better than I anticipated with the Heat & All. Now I am ready for Fall.

I picked out 2-3 Wigs for Fall/Winter (All Short and Funky). Will start with the 1st one around October 1st and wear it: Oct, Nov, Dec. and then will start on another one Jan, Feb, March etc........

I will also be switching from my netted wig cap back to my Satin Durag and will continue to 'spritz' along with my daily moisturizer as long as it's not too cold out.

Will prolly wig it into 2012. IK most of 2011, I will be in a wig.


----------



## brg240 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ladies, what are your favorite shoulder length or shorter wigs?


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Oct 1, 2010)

Anyone using the "First Lady" wig or any similar bob style?


----------



## ellehair (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes naturalmanenyc, I make quick weaves from 1st lady, super natural bob, and now i have on feather bump 8 inches.. these are my favorits by far.. I always get so many compliments and it really looks natural.


----------



## aa9746 (Oct 5, 2010)

brg240 said:


> Ladies, what are your favorite shoulder length or shorter wigs?


 
I wear super long wigs!


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Oct 5, 2010)

remember the half wig I made for this challenge in January? ... 


It still gets play lol


----------



## SelfStyled (Oct 6, 2010)

Naturally Voguish- that is so cute. What kind of hair did you use?


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Oct 6, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> Naturally Voguish- that is so cute. What kind of hair did you use?



thanks! it's actually the same hair I bought in Dec for the weave/wig challenge, I had to dig through that thread to find the info:
Model Model Dream Weaver Afro Curl 10"
I think I'll buy it agaib and make another for 2011, I never expected it to last this long!


----------



## aa9746 (Oct 7, 2010)

Bought 2 Bobbi Boss Milano wigs from bss.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Oct 7, 2010)

La Jay express weave by Vanessa


----------



## Jetblackhair (Oct 9, 2010)

naturalmanenyc, LaJay looks great on you! I purchased LaJay, but we never got along.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Oct 9, 2010)

It's First Lady by Janet Collection

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKLnn-jcxFk

I used only the combs inside the wig, no glue & no tape.
It sort of has bangs.






Parting, although I need to lay her down a bit flatter to wear outside the house.






The hairline is not horrible, but I will not be wearing this wig pulled away from my face.









I had to cut into the hair a bit at the ears. Apparently DH is right, and I do really have a small head. The ear to ear lace went well past my ears. Be careful, cutting into the hair caused a bit of shedding in those areas, which has seemingly stopped for the moment.

The cap is also bit big in the back, but covered by hair so it's not a problem. For those who normally think wigs are too small, this one should be no problem.


----------



## Daisimae (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi Everyone!

I haven't been around the forums for a while.  But, I've still been doing my challenges.  I've been rocking a Freetress Texas Girl ponytail, (color 1B), most of the year.  I just bought my first full wig this week too.  It's a Freetress Equal Lace Front Naomi in color #2.  I've posted pictures below.


----------



## ellehair (Oct 22, 2010)

Im still in the challenge as well ladies.. Wearing my stocking cap weave/wig super natural bob.. Will continue to rock her for another 3 to 4 weeks until my relaxer and then back hiding until the new year..


----------



## MsLizziA (Oct 22, 2010)

Woah! I haven't checked into this thread n so long but I do have an update.  I have had my hair in braids for a month now and have been wearing my half wig. My life has been so busy so I haven't had time to do my hair. I NEEDED something quick. 

I am so in love with this wig by the way. As a matter of fact, I will buy it again and buy another 1 I saw that I wanted as wellm happy growing!
Sent from my MB200 using Tapatalk


----------



## CurliDiva (Nov 1, 2010)

*Welcome Camilla! *

I’m unable to post any new name to the lists of challengers at the beginning of this thread because it exceeds the character limit.


----------



## ScarletPhoenix (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi guys I am still here and kicking! I actually had to cut the colored hair out of my head about 2 or 3 months ago now because chemically dyed ends on my hair is so frustrating so that took about 7 to 8 inches off just like I BC'ed all over again but its all good because I have about 1" of it back. I still rock my LF and am about to review a great LF that was sent to me to review from KLG wigs...I <3 it! I am also about to make me and kinky straight quickweave sew in wig! I am super excited about that and will be showing you guys the finished product when I get it made...I have to get my hair first and the materials for it but I am loving it because I get to leave a little hair out and I sew the perimeter down so it stays in for the same about of time as a weave but its really a wig...several ladies on the YT have business' selling ones that they make but I am a DIY'er so I have to try!


----------



## SelfStyled (Nov 21, 2010)

Just checking in- definitely wearing my wigs more now that it is cold out.

This one is my new favorite.  It is human hair, Annie by Bijoux wigs.


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Nov 25, 2010)

I just finished reading ALL the posts in here and I am ready for the REVEALS and the 2011 challenge! I have decided to grow out my pixie and it's going great! Good luck ladies I hope you are HAPPY come December!!!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Nov 25, 2010)

NaturallyVoguish said:


> remember the half wig I made for this challenge in January? ...
> 
> 
> It still gets play lol



it's 100 years later.... and i want in!!!!!   simply b/c braids are a disaster on my with my new pH balancing routine

*
PLEEEEEEZE tell me what hair you used (where to buy), and how you made this
any chance you did a tutorial??*


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 6, 2010)

Good morning Ladies,

I just started the WIG CHALLENGE 2011 thread, and copied over everyone's name. Please post in the new thread if you plan to continue "wiggin" in 2011 or just PM me to have your name removed.

The Wig Challenge is still in effect until December 31, 2010 but I know many of you want to get a start on your "hair" resolutions for the New Year.

Happy Holidays!
Curli Diva


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Dec 12, 2010)

This is one of my new favorites - Mommy Wig by Janet Collection, human hair in color 1 (they did not have 1B).






















It reminds me of Halle's short cut


----------



## gabulldawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I REALLY love that mommy wig!!! I'm thinking I may get it as a Christmas gift for myself.  Or tell my DH to get it for me.  My hair has been cuttin up and shedding since having my baby, and I'm trying to find a protective style to give my hair a rest.


----------



## DarlingNikki (Dec 13, 2010)

I love how wigs look on everyone else but on me they always look so "wiggy". Is there a secret to making them look more natural?


----------



## toinette (Dec 13, 2010)

Uhm okay ladies, that Lady Michelle wig by Freetress Equal? GO GET IT - NOW!!! It was one of my wigs I ordered for Black Friday from EbonyLine.com. I have been wearing it since Saturday and have gotten soooo many compliments. At church, at work from both my coworkers and the customers, hell even the guy who does our shipment said my hair looked great today LOL People legit think this is my real hair. i keep telling them its a wig and you should see the look on their faces  I initially wanted 2 but they only had the 1B 

Freetress Equal Lace Front Wig - Lady Michelle


----------

